# October 2WW With and without Treatment



## Martha Moo

*Welcome!*​ *  This is a thread for Ladies Testing between 1st and 31st October,  *​ *who have had IVF, ICSI, PGD, FET, IUI or OI, Clomid/**Tamoxifen*​ [csv=] Name, TX, OTD, Result

Babybean, ICSI, 1st October, 
EmjP, IVF, 1st October, 
SarahE83, ICSI, 2nd October, 
jillstar, IVF, 2nd October, 
Mrs Gilbert, ICSI, 2nd October, 
Mikkimocks, FET, 2nd October, 
flappy_godmother, ICSI, 3rd October, 
munchbunch, IVF, 3rd October, 
Deb1234, IVF, 5th October, 
Tracyxx, FET, 5th October, 
yrblueeyedgirl, IVF, 5th October, 
Laughter123, ICSI, 5th October, 
Rory, IVF, 6th October, 
Nosilab, IVF, 6th October, 
K25, FET, 6th October, 
Janiex, IVF, 7th October, 
princess79, FET, 8th October, 
Holly82, FET, 8th October, 
naomi0410, IVF, 8th October, 
tryingsecondtime, ES/ICSI, 8th October, 
LeeDownward, , 9th October, 
Amy-EL, IVF, 9th October, 
Leigh1973, IVF, 9th October (beta) 11th October (HPT), 
Jennyes2011, ICSI, 10th October,  
ld593, ICSI, 10th October, 
Dingle123, IVF, 10th October, 
NickyRich, IVF, 10th October, 
shazkowalski, IMSI, 10th October,  
buntyg, FET, 11th October, 
FertileRoad, ICSI, 11th October, 
ShahShah, FET, 11th October, 
Billie81, ICSI, 12th October, 
Birdiepie, IVF, 12th October, 
Poppet42, IVF, 12th October, 
Nikkala30, ICSI, 13th October, 
Trix_bell, ICSI, 14th October, 
jules74, FET, 14th October, 
Nic32, ICSI, 15th October, 
ThePheonix, ICSI, 15th October, 
TAW, ICSI, 17th October, 
Little Carly Bean, IUI, 19th October, 
Fairypants, FET, 19th October, 
STEPH79, IVF, 19th October, 
AngeB, FET, 19th October, 
Lucky15, Nat IVF, 19th October, 
Cazzabazza, , 20th October, 
bernie1971, Clomid, 21st October, 
angelica_wales, IUI, 21st October, 
Peanut1991, DIUI, 21st October, 
Tigge66, FET, 22nd October, 
MadeLief, FET, 23rd October, 
keldan89, ICSI, 24th October, 
alig1972, ICSI, 25th October, 
Nicstar79, FET, 26th October, 
artypants, IVF, 26th October, 
pippimc, FET, 26th October, 
Sunny12, ICSI, 27th October, 
MissScarlett, IVF, 28th October, 
Finky1983, ICSI, 29th October, 
Goldbunny, ICSI, 29th October, 
Fat Girl Slim, Clomid, 30th October, 
HofsMrs, ICSI, 31st October,  
Minidaisy, IVF, 31st October, 
Loudooray, IVF, 31st October, 
RobandM, IVF,  , 
[/csv]​


----------



## BABYBEAN

Hi, please can I be added in? OTD is 1st October. I have had a 3 day transfer on 17th following donor egg ICSI. It's my 5th cycle, 3 OE and 2 DE so I am hoping and praying this will be a very good month for all of us October testers. PMA is a bit low as never had a BFP yet from any cycle and I have no symptoms.   this time round

 babybean


----------



## deb1234

Hi babybean, can I join you on here? My OTD is 5th October having had two blastocysts transferred this morning. It will be nice to have someone to share the ups and downs with.


----------



## BABYBEAN

Hi deb 

Was feeling a bit lonely here. Thanks for joining me! Is this your first cycle? Congratulations on being PUPO and wishing you lots of    I am just going into 2nd week, and symptom spotting I'm trying to stay away from but have had terrible AF cramps the last few days , really scared  

Trying to be positive,     
Babybean


----------



## deb1234

You've had quite a journey and must be a strong lady to keep going. This is my first and only cycle as my DH won't do it again and we can't afford it anyway so this has to work! I'm obviously in the beginning of the 2ww but am sure I'll be on knicker watch soon. Sending you lots of luck and   that it works out for you


----------



## SarahE83

Hi babybean and deb!   I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for the both of you!  

I'm another October tester - my OTD is 2nd October after ICSI and it feels so far away! I know I'm only at the very beginning of the wait, but I've become so hypersensitive to all my symptoms over the last year that I'm already on the lookout for them, just in case! I'm off work for the wait, but really need to get stuck into some of the jobs and projects I have to take my mind of it!


----------



## EmjP

Hi all,
We are awaiting our results on the 1st of oct and this first week has been a long one, hyper sensitive and over emotional as was bleeding 2 days after embroyo transfer, took alot of effort to get my 5 day blastocyst inside!
I think the worst thing is the over thinking of any symptoms you may be experiencing, Ive recently been made redundant so alot of time by myself - not good! Gonna try keep myself occupied more this week


----------



## deb1234

Hi SarahE83 and emjp. Welcome aboard. We put ourselves through it don't we! My transfer was only yesterday and I am already convinced its all going horribly wrong and I've overdone it by walking about too much. As you say emjp too much time to think. I will be better tomorrow when I'm at work. Good luck ladies, I hope everything works out for us all.


----------



## flappy_godmother

Hello ladies,
Can I join you. It's my first cycle and my test date is Oct 3rd. I've been reading a lot of the forums for advice but for this horrible waiting bit I wanted to join in. Don't get me wrong DH is great to talk to but sometimes I just need to step back from it all and get support from other ladies in a similar boat. Heres to a great October for us all.


----------



## deb1234

Hi flappy, the more the merrier. I know I couldn't have got through the last few months with my sanity  vaguely intact without the support of ladies on this forum. 

Interestingly our ET date is the same but your OTD is 2 days earlier. May have to bring mine forward


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Welcome to the thread

Wishing you all lots of  for the 

lots of   and positive vibes all around

Donna


----------



## flappy_godmother

Hi deb,

Funny enough we wanted to push ours back to the Saturday. I was expecting it to be 2 weeks exact but they assured me the 3rd is our OTD and I only have enough cyclogest till then. I'm really nervous about testing on the Wednesday and having to go into work regardless of the result. Either be in floods of tears or jumping around like a rabbit all day.  Mind you at least we will know one way or the other. X


----------



## SarahE83

flappy, are you sure you'll want to go in on that day? On either result! My clinic signed me off until OTD. You could always do a sneaky test the day before to potentially give you an indicator? Our EC dates are the same (I think), though mine was only a three day transfer, and my OTD is the day before yours (they do both blood and urine at mine which might make a difference?). 

EmjP, it sounds like the first half of your wait has been tough! How're you feeling  now?


----------



## EmjP

I don't think I'd want to go back to work either way after results, hubby has the day off too and may need him longer if need be! It's a tough time for us ladies at the mo but just trying to stay optimistic as much as possible! No bad signs has got to be good


----------



## jillstar

Hi Ladies,  I'm a newbie here and on my 2ww, can I join?  My OTD is 2nd Oct.  I had ER on 17th Sept and day 3 tansfer.  Been experiencing pain and bloating since my ER, although now seems to be wearing off a bit, has anyone else felt the same? Wishing everyone lots of luck xxx


----------



## flappy_godmother

I would love the day off. I have had to take holiday in order to have my treatment and even then I've had to move it back a month because I wasn't allowed time off. I was told would you believe it that ivf falls into the same category as plastic surgery as I've chosen to have it!   the ladies in my branch are lovely and have accomadated me as best they can but unfortunately its the corporation that is being a pain. Going to ask today for the day of so fingers crossed.
Do you know until et I hadn't even thought about where and when we would be testing. You just focus on that one day at a time.
X


----------



## SarahE83

Gosh, is it really? Sorry to hear they've been a pain, flappy. I've been very lucky with my work - they've been absolutely wondereful (and since I am signed off for two weeks, it's not like they could say anything anyway!). I worked up until the point of EC by just going in late after scans/bloods. I was prepared to take time as holiday though if I had to. Hope they let you have the day off!

Hi jillstar  Your dates are all the same as mine!  I did feel some pain and bloating after EC, but it's settled much better now to almost none. My clinic did warn me the bloating feeling can go on for a while.


----------



## munchbunch

Hello ladies, i am on my 2ww, had ER on 17th sept, ET 19th sept, waiting to do test on 3rd Oct. Painful after ER and day after ET really bad tummy pains along with really bad constipation! ouch !!! This has now eased but have had period pains ever since   trying to stay positive   but struggling at the minute. Keeping fingers crossed for everyone on here, lots of love   x


----------



## flappy_godmother

Hi jillstar and munch bunch welcome,

Just read my last post and I look like a really moaning Minnie sorry for that  

I was all bloaty too but thankfully that has more or less gone. I had some tummy twinges but am I being a bit silly imagining it's baby just trying to find a comfy place to bed down for 9 months.  

Ps got OTD day off!!
X


----------



## Peaches1984

Hi Munchbunch

I too have my ER on 17th Sept and ET on 19th Sept. I have bad pains after EC but they went the day we had EC. I have been having cramps that feel just like my AF is on its way!! Been having them since Saturday  

I too am struggling to stay positive   

Take Care and I'll keep everything crossed that there are BFP's all around    

Flappy_godmother- Good news that you have got OTD day off! Let's hope you have positive news


----------



## munchbunch

Well done for getting the day off flabby! I haven't thought that far ahead yet   I took holiday for last week for the ER and ET, cos i was feeling rubbish on Friday i took today and tomorrow off sick. Should be back to work on Wednesday. Don't be sorry about your last post, didn't think you were a moaning Minnie at all, always good to have a bit of a moan me thinks!!  

Hi Mrs Gilbert

Yes its exactly like AF pains, and some twinges here and there, get quite paranoid about it and always expecting to see bleeding   Its our first cycle so you never know what to expect. Keep in touch and we will keep our fingers and legs crossed for everyone!!!       x x


----------



## leedownward

Hi ladies, please may I join you? I've just come back from transfer and have 2 healthy embies onboard, one 7 cell and one 9 cell, hope they get comfy in there  official test date is 9 Oct. lying in bed with hubby watching movies today as he needs to be back at work tomorrow. Hope everyone is having a good day xx


----------



## Rory

Hello ladies,

Can I join you? I've had day 3 ET yesterday and my OTD is 6 Oct. This is my 5th attempt and I always find the 2ww the hardest time of all as you just have to wait and there's nothing happening aftercall the hyper activity of the stim.  I'm trying to avoid symptom spotting this time as it drives me mad each time. So just trying to chill out and relax with good books and movies for a few days before getting back to work on Thursday. Any good tips on how to keep your sanity while we wait?

Wishing you all best of luck and sending lots of    

Rory x


----------



## jillstar

Hi Munch Bunch / Mrs Gilbert,

We seem to have been experiencing the same symptoms. It's my first cycle so wasn't sure what to expect, I'm trying to remain positive.  I took last week off work and am so glad I did, I was in too much pain to work!.  Am back on Wednesday and am hoping that will help take my mind off things.  

Sending lots of happy and relaxing vibes to everyone! xxxx


----------



## jillstar

Hi Rory,

I'm booked in for a massage tomorrow hopefully that will keep me relaxed and help my sanity......xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Welcome Jillstar, Mrs Gilbert, munchbunch, leedownward and Rory

Sending lots of  to all

almost another day down ladies

Donna


----------



## deb1234

It's getting busy on here which is fantastic. Welcome jillstar, leedownward, Rory and mrs Gilbert. Sorry if I've missed anyone.

Flappy- good thinking in getting the day off. Sorry work are being so rubbish. I thought mine might be more 'you chose to do this' but actually have been great. Go off sick if you need to. Doesn't have to be related, tummy bug, migraine etc. not something I'd normally do but desperate times.....

Jillstar - I've had lots of pain, thought it was all IVF related but I'm not so sure now.

Rory - some people are trying out new hobbies and crafts to keep their sanity but no other suggestions I'm afraid. I find work and being addicted to this site is keeping me amused at the moment. Next week will be a whole different story. 

Emjp - love the positivity  

Interesting that everyone is having AF type cramps. That's put my mind at rest a bit so thanks for sharing girls. My pains have been a bit more severe so rung the clinic and went to the docs today. They think the drugs are making my bowels/bladder spasm (sorry tmi ) so have given me some pills to stop it but daren't take them just in case. What do you think? To take or not to take? Also what advice have people been given about baths. I read in a book not to take hot baths (makes sense) and try to avoid baths altogether (doesn't make sense). I think a bath would help my sore belly so wondered what others have been told.


----------



## Rory

Thank you ladies for the warm welcome!
Jillstar - nice idea with the massage. I may give it a go.
Deb1234 - re: baths, I have been told in all my attempts to avoid baths and swimming after ET and go for showers instead. I think it's to avoid infection which stagnant water may carry. I was also told by my acupuncturist to avoid putting heat on the stomach during the days after ET so no hot water bottle either  
I think if the ivf clinic gave you the tablets they should be ok to take. In any case, I hope you fell better soon  and that it turns out to be a good sign.  Take care x


----------



## munchbunch

deb1234 - Was told my bowel was going into spasm day after ET, was so painful i could hardly walk   was told to eat plenty of fibre, drink plenty of fluids and take some paracetamol (didn't bother with paracetamol tho). I do feel for you as i was in agony   Fingers crossed it will ease soon, mine was a couple of days, good luck x x

Hey Jillstar, we are the same!!!! I am quite looking forward to going back to work on Wednesday, a welcome distraction, fingers crossed the pains will have eased even more . Put your feet up and chill, make the most of doing nothing x x


----------



## EmjP

I'm liking the fact theres lots of us 'in waiting' now, more support, good advice hey!
Not feeling so positive today, started bleeding, not heavily so far but it's put me in a more downbeat mood, no pains with it which is unusual for me if it is my period, so trying to take that as a good sign.......have read this can be normal but it's still scary


----------



## jillstar

Hi Rory,

What did your acupuncturist say about hot water bottle use?  I have been using one for the pain, didn't want to take paracetamol and the hot water bottle is the only thing that relieved it.  Will stop using it now but hope its not too late

EmjP - sending you lots of positive vibes, hope you are feeling a bit more upbeat today


----------



## SarahE83

Wow, there's getting a lot of us now! Hi to everyone! 

flappy - good to hear you got the day off in the end!  It's definitely for the best, whatever the outcome!

EmjP - fingers crossed everything is still okay for you! Wouldn't it be quite early for AF anyway? I have a rather perculiar period, so I have _no_ idea how my body is going to react anyway. My mum said she did get some bleeding (not as heavy as AF) when she got pregnant anyway, so don't think I could rule anything out at any point! Not sure if that's a good or a bad thing, lol.


----------



## Mikkimocks

Hi Babybean, I had fet on 21/09 and my test date is 02/10, can I be added to your list please? I'm so glad I found this thread .
Good luck to everyone doing 2ww.


----------



## Rory

Hi Jillstar- don't worry too much about it. He was saying that it is better to avoid heat directly on the tummy in the days immediately after ET. It sounds like you're in the 2d week so hopefully won't make a difference now. Hope the pain goes away soon. 
EmjP - hope all is ok today? Apparently some ladies experience lite bleeding at implantation so could be a good sign.
All the best to everyone xx


----------



## EmjP

Thanks Rory, Sarah and Jillstar for words of encouragement,   feeling slightly more positive today as doesn't look or feel like a period, hating going to the loo mind! I just wish we were all told what to expect more or all felt and experienced the same things after ET, would be more reassuring!
I think the best things us ladies can do is try to relax, stop pondering too much and occupy ones minds, my kitties are looking after me today so their warmth and purr therapy will help


----------



## munchbunch

Hi Ladies, glad your feeling a bit more positive today EmjP, it would be easier if we were all expecting to experience the same symptoms.....i know what you mean about hating going to the loo   . I am glad to say my pains have eased lots today   glad about that.......i think??!!
Take care everyone x x


----------



## flappy_godmother

Evening ladies, I was advised to not have a bath on the day of ET but could start bathing the day after. But because of all the info I've picked up on fertility friends I decided not to chance it. I find it strange that all clinics seem to have a slightly different view on various bits of info. Certainly glad to have you all on here to share info with.
For all my moaning about work I have been so busy I haven't been constantly thinking about OTD (well maybe only 80% of the time now)   until I went in for a health and risk assessment because they classme as pregnant now. That was a bit weird as I just turned into a blubbering wreck in front of my manager because all my emotions got to me. 
Emjp- I know what you mean about different symptoms. At least we have each other to reassure us  
Mikkimocks wellcome along. X


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Mikkimocks welcome to the thread, i have added you to the first page hope the 2 ww goes by quickly for you

Sending   and positive vibes         

Another day done ladies

Donna


----------



## EmjP

Glad to hear your pains have eased Munchbunch, I think mine are starting now but hopefully that's to do with everything due to Implantation.....hopefully
I know what you mean Flappy with regards to emotions, mine can can be all over the place dependent on what I'm reading, watching or whoever I'm talking too - crazy sometimes! I have been reading September 2WW and the comments on there made me feel sad as alot of people are getting BFN results and mines on the 1st oct so will be one of the first on our board


----------



## Amy-EL

Hi everyone, i am new on here and currently on my 2ww, had ET on 24/9/12, test due 9/10/12. I too have been experiencing awful AF pains. Today awful. Hope its not a bad sign?? best of luck to u all.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Just popping in to say welcome to Amy-EL

and to leave a sprinkling of   and       

Another day down ladies

Donna


----------



## princess79

Hi everyone!
Please can I join in? 

Donna Marie - had FET today, 1x blastocyst frostie.... 

Looking forward to getting to kmow you all in this crazy time (this is my 4th 2ww!)

X


----------



## munchbunch

Welcome Amy-EL!! My AF pains lasted about a week after EC, some days really awful, even hurt when walking!! Its seems to be quite a common thing, i suppose our insides have been put through the mill a little! Take it easy and get lots of rest    x

EmjP - i resisted reading the September 2ww posts as i knew how it would make me feel   Sending out lots of     for you for Monday   x

Hi princess79 welcome aboard


----------



## princess79

Thanks! Forgot to say.. OTD 8th oct


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi Girls can I join you all please...

I was actually posting on the September 2ww thread as i thought my OTD would be in September but my E/T was a week later than i expected which pushed my OTD into October so here I am  

MY E/T was on the 19th and I had 2 x 6 cell embryos transferred, my OTD isnt until the 5th Oct (16 days past transfer )

Today I am 7dp my 3dt and up until now I have felt nothing but then last night I starting having awful nausea & felt extremely tired which I thought might have been symptoms so I stupidly tested today and got a BFN  .  I was sure it was all over for me until a few girls assured me it may just be too early to test so I'm praying it was  .

Tonight I have started getting really strong a/f type cramps which even though seem to be a normal occurance in the 2ww I am getting slightly worried as when I checked my calendar tonight if this had been a normal cycle my a/f would be due tomorrow but tomorrow is just 8dpt so does anyone know if a/f comes later on a IVF/FET cycle?

Tracyx


----------



## deb1234

Hi Tracy and welcome. Our test day is the same and I have been trying to work out when AF would be due. I have been working on the theory that embryos usually implant between day 6-9. That would have been Monday-Wednesday (so definitely too early to test). Normally AF would arrive exactly 14 days after ovulation ( i was told in the fertility clinic that the first half of the cycle can be any length but after ovulation its always 14 days, not sure how true this is) and as they force this to occur on the day of EC then this would be Monday at the earliest (normally). As you say our test date is the 5th so I am assuming that the extra few days is due to them messing with nature and the drugs, but really have no idea and am guessing. 

I too feel very AF like and keep swinging between thinking its on its way to seeing it as a positive as it and very early symptoms are the same. Good luck and lots of   and   to you.

Just out of interest I get vaguely what you mean but what does 7dp 3dt mean. I assume dt is day transfer?


----------



## deb1234

Sorry Tracy, just read that yours was an FET so no EC. In which case no idea as I guess the drugs used would delay things. The waiting's terrible isn't, it's sending me more   than I usually am!


----------



## Tracyxx

Thanks debs it has me totally confused  .  Going by my regular cycle a/f is due today, but I am just 8 days past my 3 day transfer (8dp3dt) or 11dpo which would mean a/f would be due in 3 days so around Sunday, but my clinic had me start my progesterone on day 14 which was 4 days before my transfer so if you count that as OV day then it would be this Friday, OMG it's all so confusing  .

Either way my PMA is gone and I'm really not hopeful for this cycle, I will test again on Sunday which will be 11 days after my transfer so 14dpo just to be sure but I'm already planning ahead to how we can find funding for another fresh cycle, I suppose I better start doing the lottery  .

Tracyx


----------



## Nosilab

Hi ladies

Can I join you please?  I had ET last Saturday (25th) and had one blast transferred following DE IVF.  Weirdly I wasn't really given an OTD this time around but I'm assuming it'll be 6th Oct.

I'm mostly feeling calm and relaxed at the mo, but the 'not knowing' is driving me a bit   sometimes.  Not really getting any symptoms which I guess is part of the prob as I keep thinking "shouldn't I be feeling more twinges?!" etc etc!  I'm signed off foe my 2ww so just trying to keep my mind busy.

Anyway, glad I found you all   xx


----------



## Buntyg

Hi Donna,  Nosilab, Traceyxx, deb1234,Princess79, Munchbunch, Amy-EL, EmjP, Rory, Mikkimocks, Jillstar, SarahE83 and Flappy Godmother hope I haven't missed anyone

Please can I join you all and be added to the list.  This is my second tx.  I did get a BFP on my first fresh cycle but no H/B at 6.5 weeks.  This time I have had FET with 3 x 4day Morula's on 24th Sept.

My clinic have said 1 has a 15% chance  2 x 45% chance so am not feeling too hopeful this time.  

My OTD is 11th October which is way over 2wks which I will try to hold out for. 


Good luck and lots of babydust to all

BuntyG xx


----------



## deb1234

Hi to all the newbies and welcome. Good luck on your journeys.

Tracy - I have to admit rightly or wrongly I am going to start to test from Sunday. I have no patience and don't want to have a build up to one day. I prefer to let myself down over the six days. Fingers crossed for us all!

What are people doing to keep their spirits up over the 2ww? I have work and am planning a spa break with some female friends if it doesn't work. I'm sure others have more fun things to keep themselves amused? Any new hobbies? Or even more fun, any rituals people have started doing? I wore my favourite socks to EC and ET. Go on fess up we all have our quirks!!


----------



## Holly82

Hiya 

Can i join? I had ET yesterday and have two embryo's on board. 

Can i be added to the HOF please OTD 8th Oct. 

I will also test early if AF don't show up, i'll prob start testing from d7p3dt. 

Holly  x x x


----------



## Holly82

deb - I always lie in the back of the car with my legs up on the 2ww hehe x


----------



## flappy_godmother

Hello everyone, 
I need some advice. Been Having the usual cramps and sore boobs but when I normally have af I don't suffer like this. However today I have had the dreaded pmt mood swings that I do get when I'm due. I am so worried that it's a sign that AF is just around the corner. Has anyone else had symptoms like me and do you think it's a bad sign?

Baby dust to you all xxxxxx


----------



## flappy_godmother

Oh and in response to you deb I have a little ritual.
At Christmas my girlfriends all bought secret Santa presents but budgeted at £5 from a charity shop. One of the girls got the most ugly cat ornament you have ever seen. A week later she is pregnant (naturally) and when she finds out what I'm going through she hands me the now named cat of fertiliy. To be honest I think she just wanted it out of her house!! Anyhow the cat of fertility has Been to every appointment since and to EC and ET though at ET I noticed I've broken it. Hope that's not a bad sign!!!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Welcome to the new ladies princess79, Tracyxx, Nosilab, buntyg, holly82 lots of luck for the wait

Sending lots of  all around, 

Donna


----------



## Nosilab

Thank you very much Donna   and thanks for the warm welcome ladies    

Debs, loving the fact that you wore your fav socks to EC and ET!  Thinking about it now, I did make a very conscious decision to wear blue socks to ET as for some reason I thought blue would bring me luck    Oh! I've also just remembered that I have a little fertility goddess who sits on my bedside table with some 'fertility' crystals and my friend gave me a fertility bracelet (a little turtle).  Hmmm I have more than I thought when I see it all written down!  I sound like a right  

Flappy, love the fertility cat too!  Maybe it got broken because it's now done its job (ie brought you the luck you needed) and therefore isn't needed any more?  Not sure about the moods swings, but I'm sure you'll be absolutely fine, with all you've been through (and still going through) you're bound to be up and down emotionally, it's only natural.  Hard I know but just try and relax and have a vent on here when you need to get it all off your chest  

Holly, I think I've decided to start testing a few days early too, I want to start preparing myself whatever the outcome before I go back to work - but hopefully   it'll be a BFP.....for all of us!  

Buntyg, how come you have to wait over 2 weeks for your OTD?  Try and stay positive (I know it's hard)   

Big hello to all the other ladies I haven't mentioned personally, baby dust to all

 xxx


----------



## K25

Hi everyone please can I join had fet 2days ago with a otd of 6 October with 2 embies.

This is my third time lucky so fingers crossed. Bit worried today tho had browny discharge sorry for tmd. But never had this before with any of my other Ivf. Anyone experienced this at all? Would be grateful fir feedback,

How's everyone coping? Is everyone relaxing or getting on with life as normal?

Kim xx


----------



## Nosilab

Hi Kim and welcome,

I've not experienced any discharge personally so not sure what's normal and what's not really. But saying that, from what I've read on various other threads I think discharge (pinky/brown) can be quite normal.  I'm trying to relax and just do nice things to occupy my mind, I've been signed off for my 2ww.  How about you?  What are you doing for your 2ww?

xx


----------



## deb1234

Flappy- I agree with nosilab that the cat broke because it had done its job. Thanks for sharing about the cat. As for symptoms I am constantly convinced AF is going to start and have also got PMT. trying not to think about it too much.

Nosilab - glad I'm not the only one with a sock thing and you are no more   than the rest of us  

K25. - brown discharge 2 days post transfer is most likely to be either from the transfer or   from implantation. I wouldn't take it as a bad sign


----------



## jennyes2011

Hello,

Please can I be added? Had my 2dt yesterday. It is our 4th transfer (third fresh) and our OTD is the 10th October.

Hang on everyone!

Holly: hello  xxx


----------



## munchbunch

Hello to all the lovely new ladies   Liking the stories about what you all do for your rituals!!!  You have got me thinking about testing early ladies........i am reluctant to even buy the test yet! My DP is working on OTD and gets up at 4am so i will be up early that day as not so sure i wanna test on my own   Flabby - my pains come and go with sharp pains in ovaries at times and feeling quite short tempered with little patience like with AF, trying to think that is probably all part of this rollercoaster we are on  

Deb- a spa break sounds like a fab idea......I'm back to work now so thats helping to take my mind off things, making cakes and shopping has been a bit of a past time too!!! Although i can feel the anxiety brewing daily     

take it easy everyone x


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

Hi ladies can i join here too? i had et on 21 sept so i think i test next friday 5 oct. Only 1 embie on board so fingers crossed! xx


----------



## K25

Nosilab - that's good u have been signed off I have also which has helped me relax more, I see some people on here haven found it as easy getting time off which is a real shame  we have just moved house so my dp is ripping everything out while I'm sitting there watching and looking for ideas. I just feel really frustrated because I want to get stuck in too but know I can't. What r u doing to keep your mind off things?

How's everyone feeling today? Xx


----------



## leedownward

Hi ladies  
Sorry i've been so quiet,bloody virgin had problems, so no tv, broadband or phone for 2 days grrrr, just what i need! Glad to hear everyone is doing well,and welcome to the new girls  
Had a down day yesterday, feeling a bit negative and had my mom phoning me trying to get me to be positive, was so tired yesterday,  slept for most of the day. Went to bed last night and had a sharp pain in my left sidedown there? Went to the loo this morning and could have sworn i saw some pinkish spots on the paper?? Was still half asleep so not sure?? Wanted to wake up hubby to confirm but felt silly, been twice since waking up but nothing now? O i just wish the wait was over alread amd i'm only 4dp3dt!  
Hope everyone isdling well,and once i get my lazy ass out of bed and sorted, will try to do some personals later. 
Need to get packing as hubby taking me away on the Norfolk broads for a couple of nights  just me, him and our beloved staffie, Cody, can't wait think the destraction will do me good. 
Have a fab day girls


----------



## Nosilab

Morning lovely ladies - hello and welcome to jennyes2011 and yrblueeyedgirl,

Hi K25, yes I'm very grateful that I have a _really_ lovely GP who agreed without hesitation to sign me off for the 2ww. My boss has also been great and understood why I wanted to be away from the stresses of work. I have to say I've been incredibly lazy this time around! I've mainly just been on here and watching recorded tv. I do have some little hobbies that I'm new to which are knitting and sewing (both a great distraction!) but I seem to have lost my mojo a bit with them both. Saying that I might get on the sewing machine today as a friend has asked me to try and repair her dress, so might give that a go - more fool her I say!  As you say though, it's such a shame and really sad when I see others on here aren't as lucky with understanding bosses/GPs when it comes to taking time off for their 2ww  It must be really frustrating for you that you can't help DP, but I'm sure you're making a great supervisor! 

How is everyone else feeling/coping today?

 xx


----------



## Nosilab

Hi leedownward

Glad to have you back with us    Tis really really hard all this isn't it, it's such an emotional rollercoaster!  If we feel symptoms we panic and if we don't we panic, we just can't win.  The thought that went through my head this morn was that I wasn't feeling anything at all so I really don't feel pg, which is absolutely crazy I know because at this early stage I prob wouldn't be feeling pregnant anyway!  It really plays with your head doesn't it  

I'm sure it was nothing, and if you did see pale pink spotting it might be implantation?  Take things easy and try and stay relaxed (soooo hard I know!)  

Your weekend away sounds like absolute bliss!  Just what you need, it'll be a good distraction and help relax you, and you get to spend some quality time with your DH and Cody  

xx


----------



## Holly82

Good morning  

How is everyone today?   x x 

I'm a lil worried today as i've got some cramp, its not to bad but hoping its not AF on her way. As you can all see by my sig this is my 5th transfer so i'm now just in the frame of mind of what will be will be, if its a BFN i'll have more tests and move clinics. Anyhow other than that i'm feeling   off out today with df and have got friends over tonight. 

Happy Frioday girls   x 

Hi Jenny - How are you today? x 

Holly


----------



## jennyes2011

Hi Holly, Don't worry about the cramping it will be the pessaries! How many are you on? I'm on the triple dose (3 * 400mg) so feeling very gassy and very, very slightly nauseous.

I keep thinking its later than it is - I'm only at 2dp2dt !!   Feeling OK though - not sure whether I want time to go slow or fast - as I am back to work Monday 
I couldn't get the whole 2 weeks as I only have 5 days holiday - have already took 2 weeks on the sick the first time I did a cycle, and won't be doing it again, as I found it stressful worrying about getting the sick note. Easier for me just to take the time off.


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

Hey girls

I think im pretty lucky as i work for Marks n Spencer and they actually allow you 10days paid time off which ive kept for my 2ww.To be honest i think id have ended up on the sick anyway i felt soo ill after Ec and for nearly a week after. Has anyone been on cabergoline tablets they are meant to stop ir help hyperstimulation.I didnt realise at first but it was those making me ill i felt sick all the time could hardly sip water let alone up my fluids! so i came to a decission to stop them ... well i only had 1left anyway and ive felt soo much better. So know.i have an appetite for all the wrong foods lol typical eh !! xx


----------



## Nosilab

Hi yrblueeyedgirl 

That's great that M&S give you that extra time    I work for a university and they did give me (ie anyone going through IVF) an extra 5 days, but I think they only offer that once so I used that for my first cycle - mind you, now I've said that it was prob worth me checking that out properly!  Anyway in the end it was easier for me to just ask my doc to sign me off.  Not heard of the cabergoline tablets (I only produced 2 eggs first time so no chance of hyperstimulation for me) but really pleased to hear you have your appetite back  

Jennyes2011, time is a funny ol' thing isn't it.  Sometimes I think time is dragging as it still seems ages til I can test, and then I think time has flown by since ET!!  Keep strong and positive  

Holly, glad generally you're feeling ok, hope those cramps ease off soon.  Hope you have a fab time out today and a lovely eve with friends this eve  

Big hello to everyone else xxx


----------



## Laughter123

Hi,
Can I also be added I am due to test on 5th of October. This wait is killing me. It's my third ICSI and last chance on the nhs so no pressure lol...

Previous two cycles I had such af pain throughout I had to take paracetamol but now its on and off. So different. I dont even have sore (.)(.) just gained loads of weight and af cramps now only in the evening. Anyone else had that?


----------



## FertileRoad

hi ladies may I join as of my ET which was today I am now on my 2WW - 11 October. Work not giving me time off for IVF not within the policy - so heading to doctors on Wednesday to hopefully be signed off. My ET was very painful I have not taken any pain relief or used a hot water bottle, just rested on the sofa. The next hurdle awaits us. Take care everyone x


----------



## flappy_godmother

Hello to all the newbies and good luck to us all. 

Laughter - I get cramping just in the evening tough ( though no where near as much now as I did have) but I have put on weight and I thought I was just letting myself go a bit too much bu I'm hoping its one of the side effects too! I am also doing this through the Nhs and although this is my first cycle I'm already planning what to do if it doesn't work after all our goes, mind you must keep po sitve and I'm sure you will be third time lucky  

Fertile road- it sucks this whole pain relief malarkey - think its the doctors way of raising our pain threshold for childbirth


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Welcome to our new ladies

K25, jennyes2011, yrblueeyedgirl, Laughter123 and FertileRoad wishing you lots of luck for the 2ww

Sending  all around 

Another day almost done ladies

Donna


----------



## ld593

Hi ladies,

Could i please be added, I had my DET on Thursday 27/9 and had ICSI. My OTD is 10/10.   for a miracle.

I've been reading up, off to bed now though as I'm up early for work!!! xxx


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

Oh wow i cant keep up on this thread! all the others ive been on have been pretty slow! so please excuse me if i miss something!!
Nosilab , Cabergoline tablets are pretty new i think i was just given them and told to start them asap, I only had 4 eggs but had loadsss of follicles.  
A few of you have been talking about cramps and stuff, i too had just that niggly little belly you get when yr due on but fingers crossed its just this little embie doing its job   xxx


----------



## Nosilab

Big  to all the new ladies

Yrblueeyedgirl, yes I've got the same as you really, no real cramps as such just the odd little niggly feeling every now and again. _Really_ hoping it's just little embie settling in and nothing else.....

xx


----------



## jennyes2011

Well today my embies are blastocysts hopefully, or starting to hatch. Time to implant soon   
I'm visualising them growing and growing for the next 9 months.

Symptoms: (all of which will be cyclogest related): sore boobs, soreish nipples (does anyone get really sore nipples when stimming like me?); a little bloated, a little gassy/windy - causing lots of little nigglesl 

yrblueeuedgirl: googled Cabergoline tablets - looks like they suppress prolactin - which is the milk producing hormone.??

Hows everyones positivity going? Mine is still high - early days yet!

Jenny xx


----------



## Sabbah

Hi all
Im currently on the 2 ww and not had any symptpms im now 7 days post 3DT..

No sore boobs, no cramping and no AF symptoms nothing at all..

Anybody had a similar experience and go on to have BFP?.

Worried silly!

Good luck to all those testing today.


--(


----------



## munchbunch

Hi everyone, blimey there is loads going on hear, it's a job to keep up!!! All my   has gone out the window today, got a thumping headache and a little brown discharge like you get at beginning of AF   What will be will be i suppose, trying not to worry as i think that's making my head worse, you can't win can you!!

jennyes - yea i had sore nipples! Oh......and definitely a little gassy!

Hi Sabbah - Its difficult as everyone responds differently and not everyone's experiences are the same......it would be so much better and more reassuring for us it we were all the same!  Take it easy and sending you lots of   x


----------



## Nosilab

Morning ladies,

Jennyes2011, I've not really got sore nipples but definitely have really sore boobs!  I also have a teeny bit of bloating.  Fab news that your positivity is still high    On the whole mine is too  

Sabbah, I don't think you have anything to worry about - but I know it's hard not to worry and over analyse everything that does or doesn't happen.  Some women don't experience any symptoms at all and go on to get a BFP.  A friend of mine didn't have any symptoms (not even sore boobs) and now has a new born  

 to all xx


----------



## Laughter123

Thanks for all the support guys I really appreciate it. I have gone from occasional cramping to nothing at all. Not even sore boobs. Trying to stay positive just 6 days to go....


----------



## jennyes2011

I've heard of lots of women not having any symptoms and going on to have a BFP! It can be a good sign. Most pregnancy symptoms don't occur till later in the pregnancy


----------



## ShahShah

Hi ladies hope you dont mind if I join this, just had a FEWT and testing date is 11/10/2012.  Really want this to work but feel so stressed that don't think it will.


----------



## Rory

Hello ladies,
Wow - this thread is moving fast. It was great to catchup on last few days but I had not expected to have missed so much. Welcome to all the newbies! I loved the stories on the rituals, they made me laugh as I kept my lucky bracelet on for EC&ET this time round.
Nosilab - thank you for sharing your friend's story. I'm like Sabbah, no real symptoms and I'm day 6 post 3dET, just a few minor twinges from time to time.  So it is reassuring to hear such good news.

I hope you are all keeping your spirits up.  The sun is back so that should help stay positive.

Wishing you all a great week end! x


----------



## jennyes2011

ShahSha hi - loving your signature as you have the exact same history as me up till your BFP - i.e. 2 ICSIs and a FET... Hoping we have a similar story.
Are you doing a FET from that third ICSI?


----------



## ld593

Hi ladies, I'm sorry but i am starting to go mental already! I want to test already so badly!!! Ive been having twinges yesterday and today and have lost my appetite which is unlike me! I think it's nerves!!! I work in a place where it is unsafe to work if pregnant, so am being kept in the back office and everyone is asking me why im not on the ward. Then when i get telling them i get all excited!!! Argh im an 

Hope everyone is well, hi to the new ladies!


----------



## deb1234

The 2ww is sending me crazy too. Whoever said earlier on here that we panic when we get symptoms and panic when we don't is so right. I usually get sore boobs a week or so before AF which disappear just before AF. I've had sore boobs this past week and I calculate my AF is due tomorrow or Monday although OTD isn't until 5th. Boobs not so sore today but also other AF signs have gone. Is that good or bad? Like I said going   I do have a cracking headache as well though.

Glad I have some fellow ladies to vent to though who can understand my   ness.

Hope all ok. OTD getting near for some as the 1st is almost upon us.

Hope everyone ok and welcome to all the me newbies.     and   to you


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Welcome to ld593 and ShahShah wishing you well for your 2ww

Do i need to send out the         lol

Sending  all around

Almost another day down ladies

Donna


----------



## munchbunch

deb1234 -  my boobs are not sore anymore, not got the bad cramps either, had a thumping headache yesterday and today! Don't know if we are coming or going   Had some bleeding as well. A few tears today   but still trying to remain positive and OTD on Wednesday can't come soon enough. I'm too scared to test early as will have the nagging doubt its wrong  , hey ho, keep smiling  
x x


----------



## deb1234

I know what you mean, I really want to test but I also don't because at the moment there is still hope and I don't want that to be over.


----------



## jennyes2011

I used to be a serial POAS addict - but had a few false positives on my last FET and it sent me absolutely loopy. In fact they always send you loopy no matter the result. I've decided ONLY digital tests and not till at least after my AF usually arrives on a cycle - so have been thinking 11dp2dt (next Sunday).

Have noticed I have really soft skin this morning and a couple of spots (never get) - and I usually have dry skin. I'm normally on 400mg Cyclogest and this time on 1200mg so could be from that. I'm still bloaty and gassy - no AF pains so far or anything like that. I think implantation should be getting under way today (6dpo). Scary times!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't believe its been 4 days already - don't want it to go fast now - hate the next bit 

How long does it take for cyclogest to get in your system? I put one in the back passage (TMI) 20 minutes ago, and now need a number 2. Can I go? (LOL really sorry for TMI)

Jenny xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Another day closer to OTD, how are you all doing, sending lots of        and  all around

Tomorrow sees the start of October!

Babybean and Emjp wishing you both the very best of luck for testing officially (if you havent been able to hold out)

Have a good day ladies

Donna


----------



## ld593

jenneys2011 - i have been professionally informed that rectal medication absorbs very quickly so i wouldn't worry about going to the toilet, if you see anything in the loo it is prob just the animal fat the medication is coated in! I am on day 4 after ET. How do you plot 11dp2dt? I dont understand what it means? what am i if i had my 3 day ET on Thursday xxx


----------



## Sal78

Hi,
I am also due to test tomorrow, although I have cheated over the last 3 days....all BFP so far, but not taking anything for granted until 12 weeks!


----------



## jennyes2011

Hi Id592, Thanks for that! have been worrying about it a bit today.
If you had a 3 day transfer on Thursday then Friday would be 1dp3dt, Saturday would be 2dp3dt and so on. Hope that helps!

Congratulations Sal78 - god I hope I can say the same soon !!


----------



## ld593

Sal78!!!! Im sure it will be another   tomorrow!!!! Fantastic news!!!!!!  

jennyes2011 - thank you for filling me in, everyone seems to put it but i had no idea what it meant!? lol so i am 3dp3dt today then! only 9 days to go!!!   Glad my info helped! (they give rectal diazepam to epileptics who are having a fit as it absorbs really fast) TMI pmsl


----------



## jennyes2011

Id595: Yes we have the same test date. How are you feeling right now? I'm getting by but its definitely getting harder.


----------



## ld593

jennyes2011 - im feeling pretty relaxed about it all but inpatient! I so so want this and i really want my DH to have it too that i can feel the pressure mounting! I have been feeling twinges and have had heartburn, sore boobs and tiredness. But i have no way to tell if it is the pesseries or not? The peestick is the only confimer for me! Never had a + so im so so hoping for one now! So hope this is our lucky cycles! xxx


----------



## Amy-EL

Hi everyone, good luck 2 u all who have their OTD 2moro, sending u lots of . Hope u all get a BFP. I am having doubts on my tx, had bad AF cramping last few days     . Does anyone know how early u can test as mine not till 9/10/12. it is driving me mad.


----------



## Mikkimocks

Hi Ladies,

Just like to wish Babybean and emjP lots of luck for tomorrow.

Hope everyone is doing ok.
Xx


----------



## EmjP

Got my test tomorrow but have been bleeding heavily since last Wednesday so it's all over for me, need to go in to confirm this at hospital. Sending positive vibes to all those still waiting, we will be trying again but still gutted


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi Girls,

Well im afraid it's not good news here either as im 11dp my 3dt today (14dpo) and it was another BFN for me too   .  I know some people would say wait and test again later but i have been PG 3 times now including my m/c so know my body and know nothing is happening this cycle.

We would love to go onto a fresh cycle right away but sadly lack of funds means we have to wait and save so we are just going back to trying naturally for the next 12 months while we save and just pray for another miracle while we wait.

I wish you all the best of Luck on test day and I'll be checking in on you all over the next few weeks to hear all the BFP's   

Tracyx


----------



## Nosilab

Hi ladies!

Emjp, so so sorry to hear you've been bleeding heavily    Will you still test tomorrow on your OTD or do you not think you'll want/need to?  Sending you hugs  

Jenny and ld593, actually really appreciated the info on using Cyclogest in the back passage (sounds awful when you write it doesn't it?!   ) as I've worried about that a few times too.

Donna, I did laugh when you said you might have to send out the      

Sal78, massive congratulations on your BFP!!  

Good luck to Babybean testing tomorrow   

Amy-EL,  not sure how early you can test, maybe a couple of days earlier than OTD?  But really not sure, sorry  

Tracyxx, so very sorry to hear about your BFN    sending you big hugs  


Sending lots of   to all xxx


----------



## ld593

*amy-el * - i think it is best to test on OTD even though i prob will do one everyday from Wednesday! My friend said that she did a test 1 day before and it was bfn then on the day it was bfp! The OTD is there for a reason, but i so understand you and i don't think there is any harm in testing everyday so long as you don't take them as gospel until the real thing! So so hard!!! big hugs 
*EmjP* - so sorry to hear you have been bleeding heavily, this can happen with bfp so hope you are testing tomorrow! 
*Tracyxx* - same as i said to *amy-el* don't be too hasty! When you got pregnant naturally before you wouldn't have been symptom spotting and you prob didn't know till the + test or your AF not turning up??  big hugs  Will you still test?
*Nosilab* - glad the info helped you! Not long for your wait now only 5 days!!! 
*babybean* - good luck for OTD tomorrow!!!  its a bfp!


----------



## Amy-EL

Will try and wait until OTD, but with getting awful AF symptopms, i just want 2 know. Thanks Nosilab and Id593 4 ur advice. Keep strong everyone.


----------



## SarahE83

I wouldn't be able to hold out until OTD, but I only have one test in the house, so I'm using it the day before  I figure that it's close enough that it might be able to give me some idea of what to expect when I go for the proper one ;~~0

EmjP and Tracyxx, sorry to head about your not so good news 

Sal78 congrats on your BFP! 

babybean, good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## jillstar

Hi Ladies,

I've not been on here for a while, back at work and feeling tired afterwards so having early nights and problems with virgin meant I was offline for awhile!.  I'm not really having any symptoms at the moment and that in itself is making my nervous as I had a bad time following the EC.  The past couple of days have been a bit of a struggle can't wait for Tuesday for my OTD.

EmjP / Traceyxx sorry to hear that, sending hugs to you both.

Good luck to those ladies testing tomorrow xx


----------



## flappy_godmother

Hi ladies,

Wanted to wish those testing tomorrow the best of luck and those who have bfns but due to test tomoz wishing you a little miracle. Strange things can happen on these cycles.

Getting nervous about my OTD on Wednesday. Tempted to test early but DH has hidden the pee sticks!!


----------



## munchbunch

Good luck to those testing tomorrow , fingers crossed and lots of   to you.

Tracey and EmjP - so, so sorry to hear your news, lots of love and   x x

Flabby - i'm testing Wednesday as well, not gonna test early though,very nervous!   

Take care everyone x x x


----------



## Trix_bell

Hi ladies
Please can i join? My test date is 14th october.
Xx


----------



## B81

Hey

Can I join please.....had ET on Saturday morning and OTD is 12th October.........realised that on the 12th, I am going to have a house full and can't get out of it....!! Looking forward to having an excuse to put my feet up.....good luck to all!!


----------



## deb1234

Exactly as I'd predicted AF started this morning. I will still test as planned but not sure why, I think I just need to see it to the end. 

I am absolutely gutted as I really can't afford another cycle of IVF so this was my one shot. I do still have one frostie ray of hope but will need to save up over Christmas before I can go down that road. Think realistically I am facing a future without ever being a mummy and I don't know what to do. 

Sorry for the me post and sorry for starting today on a bad note. I hope everyone else who's testing today gets those BFPs.


----------



## flappy_godmother

Morning deb123, 
Just read you're post. I'm giving you a huge hug   . I wish there was something I could say to help right now. But hopefully you do have your snow baby waiting. Wishing you all th luck, love and support going forward xxxx


----------



## Rainbowb

Deb1234-    I can't imagine how you are feeling but wish you lots of luck with your snow baby! Xxx

Good luck to everyone DR, stimming, EC, ET and Testing!

AFM- It's OTD and I've been testing since 8dp3dt and its BFP!   Line seems to be getting darker so just waiting to call the clinic- just don't believe it tbh- it's our first IVF and we never thought we would be lucky enough to ever see a BFP! Just hope it's snuggled in well and growing as it should as I know it's still early days and there is a long way to go!  

Lots of love xxx


----------



## Buntyg

Deb1234-  so sorry to hear your news   wishing it's your turn next time, the money will sort it's self out and it will be your turn x

Rainbow-  Congratulations - fantastic news   


Morning to everyone else wishing you a good day 


BuntyG x


----------



## Nosilab

Hello and welcome to Trix_bell and Billie81  

Deb1234, so very sorry to hear your news this morning, life can be so cruel    I know exactly how you feel about that being your only chance, I'm the same, we can't afford another fresh cycle if this one fails but like you we do have some snow babies.  Take time to grieve and recover, it's a difficult journey.  Once you feel up to it maybe you can consider the option of retuning for your little snow baby.  Sending you massive hugs   xxx

Rainbowb,   on your BFP!  Wonderful news  

Hello to all the lovely ladies xx


----------



## naomi0410

Hi ladies hope you don't mind me joining. I'm going stir crazy here. I have a week until i'm due to test. I have been getting tired, some nausea and slight af style cramps, I have also been so tired it's unreal.

My last ivf I had a bit of tiredness in the 1st week, but none of these symptoms. I just don't know what to think!! I hate the 2ww, last time i tested 4 days early and got a bfn and then started bleeding 2 days after, so i'm not testing early this time. I just really want af to stay away and finally get my wish.

Good louck to all you ladies, and to the ladies who are testing today.xxx


----------



## K25

Good luck for everyone testing in the next few days, hope your dreams come true. I'm so sorry to those which it didn't happen I know exactly how u feel its the most horrendous feeling I just cried for days on end then Picked myself back up and thought there is always next time, try to stay positive.

Afm- I am 6dp5dt have been feeling very sick since Thursday actually getting sick of feeling sick now lol. Can someone please tell me could this be due to cylogest or progynova? It's just that I don't want to get my hopes up and I'm so tempted to do a test. No other symptoms for me though. Has anyone else been feeling like this?

Hope u all had a fab weekend and taken lots of rest xxxxx


----------



## SarahE83

deb1234 - so sorry to hear your news  Hope things go well with your frostie 

Rainbowb - huge congrats!  

AFM, I caved and did a test a day before my OTD. There was a line, but it wasn't very strong. Still, gives me some hope


----------



## ld593

Hi ladies,

*deb1234* - i'm so sorry to hear your news! Big hugs  you will have your turn i'm sure of it!!!  Good luck with your frostie!!!

*rainbowb* -  on your  that is fantastic news!!! 

*k25* - i feel you on the sicky feeling! im only 4dp3dt but woke up feeling sick this morning, usually it goes after i've had something to eat..so ithought it was pogesterone, but this isn't going anywhere today! Could be nerves?? I went onto google  and sickness can be caused by pogesterone!?

*SarahE83* - Naughty lady!!!  When i worked with a substance misuse team testing people's drug levels, they said a line is a line! It doesn't matter how faint! It shows it is in your system!   you get the same tomorrow!!!

*Trix_bell* and *Billie81* - welcome !!! wishing you luck for your OTD's 

AFM - feeling nauseous today and really tired, had something to eat and it still hasn't gone! This 2ww is killing me! I need to get out and do something! I'm going  mental!!!

Big hugs  to everyone else!  you all have good results!!!


----------



## Sal78

My test this morning confirmed a  ...I think I would describe myself as over the moon  , but trying hard to be cautiously optimistic as I know it is still early days!
Best of luck to everyone else waiting to test this month
xx


----------



## Trix_bell

Sal78 - Yeh congratulations on your BFP, how exciting


----------



## B81

Hi

Could I please be added....had ET 29/9/12 and OTD is 12th Oct'............Been a rollercoaster ride and another 2 weeks to add to it....better keep myself busy!!

Thanks and good luck to everyone x


----------



## B81

Congrats Sal78 thats great news......wishing you all luck in the world xx


----------



## Leigh1973

Hello. can I post on here please? Could you also please add me - I had IVF ET 30-9-12

I had two 5 day blastocysts transferred on Saturday 30th, one 4AA and one 4AB! My OTD is 9-10-12 for a beta and 11-10-12 for a HPT.

I hope everyone is well and not too anxious xxxx


----------



## Leigh1973

Hello. can I post on here please? Could you also please add me - I had IVF ET 30-9-12

I had two 5 day blastocysts transferred on Saturday 30th, one 4AA and one 4AB! My OTD is 9-10-12 for a beta and 11-10-12 for a HPT.

I hope everyone is well and not too anxious xxxx


----------



## Trix_bell

Hi Everyone,

I was wondering if there was anything I should be eating/drinking in my 2ww.  I have read so many different things e.g. pineapple juice?

xx


----------



## naomi0410

Hi trix bell. I have been advised lot's of protein. so foods like fish and chicken are good. Also pineapple juice not from concentrate is supposed to be good for a nice womb lining. I have also been taking royal jelly, bee propolis and per conceive. All of which are supposed to be good. I'm 1 week into the 2ww, and have been eating, drinking and taking the vitamins above. So hopefully they will work.xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Deb1234, so sorry to read your news my heart goes out to you, i wish you all the luck in the world for your snowbaby   sending a big  to you both

Welcome to Trix_bell, Billie81, Leigh1973 and Naomi0410

Sal81  on your  bet you are on  i hope its the first of many on the thread

 all around ladies

Donna


----------



## Birdiepie

ET 29th on day 3. Two embies, an 8 cell and a 9 cell.

HPT date 12th Oct. Not liking two week wait as too much time to dwell on things


----------



## dingle123

Hi ladies,

Had ET today so can I join you all?

We had two morulas put back - one was an early blast. 

OTD is 10th Oct.

Laura xxx


----------



## B81

Well done Dingle 123.....  

Now time to look after yourself!!! I had ET on Saturday...one back that was top grade and divided into 8 cells!!! Waiting for other 2 to see of they made it for freezing!!!!!! Good luck hun, thinking of you! x


----------



## Janiex

I'm a bit of a late addition but my OTD is Sunday 7th October ... This is my 2nd cycle! my first one sadly ended in a BFN aprox 6 months ago. I'm finding this 2WW really difficult again and I'm terrified of it failing. Ive had cramping and back pain over the last few days and I'm currently 4dp 5dt- 2 blastocysts, 4ba and 3ba..


----------



## Birdiepie

Billie81 we are in the same boat. I got two put back in though, an 8 cell and a 9 cell. Our hpt date is 12th Oct but feels like ages away!!!


----------



## munchbunch

Sending you lots of   deb1234, my AF started today and is really heavy, gonna test tomorrow instead of Wednesday just to confirm then i can prepare myself to phone the clinic on Wednesday. Bloody **** isn't it. Fingers crossed for your frostie and i am sure the money will come good for you, its such a difficult time and words don't seem enough for comfort. We are self funding so will also be saving.

Excellent news to all who have the BFP     well done!!!

Good luck and rest up to all you newbies x x


----------



## nic32

Hello ladies!

Big congratulations to everyone with a BFP and huge  to those who have had bad news 

I had ET this morning so thought I'd join this thread. What a rollercoaster and I know the hardest bit has only just begun! OTD 15th Oct.

I've just come across this great article giving some tips on surviving the 2ww so thought I'd share... During my last cycle someone mentioned that laughing everyday was recommended. I love that idea and this article refers to it as well so my plan is to watch as many funny film as I can and try to have a good belly laugh every day... If only it was that simple hey, but sounds like a nice idea anyhow
http://www.iaac.ca/content/thimble-hope-surviving-dreaded-two-week-wait-judith-daniluk-phd-and-emily-koert-ma-summer-20

Good luck to everyone with test days very soon! 
Nic x

/links


----------



## FertileRoad

Slight cramping and sore back today with some discharge - on 4dpt with one 4ba. Can anyone tell me as I only produced one follicle and one egg so zero frozen for another attempt - would they put me throught icsi again or would they suggest donar eggs. Taking in the full picture and would like a back up plan


----------



## B81

Hey Birdiepie

Ta for the post...sounds positive! They did ask if we wanted to have 2 put back but the other embryo was not such good quality and due to age, we decided to go for the one!!

Is this your first time? ICSI/IVF?? Hope all goes well hun....its gonna be a long 2 ww but an excuse to put your feet up!!!

Nic32 - thanks for the link, have read it and it reinforces what people say...helpful link, thank you....just rest up and thoughts are with you x


----------



## Birdiepie

Yes Billie81 its my first cycle of ivf. We were offered it due to our age as both myself and my husband are both 39. No real reason for infertility apart from our age and we have got pregnant before but sadly miscarried. 

We weren't asked if we wanted one or two but again I think that is to do with age. I found the ET awful and so painful as they had several attempts to get the catheter in place as I had a kink??

I just don't know what to do with myself which is odd as previously I didn't even know I was pregnant at this stage and was going to work and doing all the things they tell you not to do during your two week wait


----------



## jennyes2011

Nic32: Thanks for posting that link - was a really nice read - a bit of sensible advice!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies

Welcome to the new ladies Birdiepie, Dingle123, Janiex and Nic32

Wishing you lots of luck for OTD to SarahE83, Jillstar, Mrs Gilbert and Mikkimocks

Another day down ladies 

 all around

Donna


----------



## jillstar

Congrats to Sal 78 and Rainbowb on your good news 

debs1234 I'm so sorry to hear your news, positive thoughts for your frostie.

Thinking of you too munch bunch

I'm testing tomorrow, think it might be a sleepless night for me!

xxxx


----------



## SarahE83

I am biting my nails for tomorrow! I know I did the test  this morning as well, but I'm not trusting it. I barely slept last night, hopefully tonight will be a  bit better.

Good luck to all the other  girls testing tomorrow!


----------



## Birdiepie

Good luck for those testing tomorrow


----------



## Nosilab

Hi *FertileRoad*, I'm not sure what your clinic will suggest/advise as all are different. For me I had one cycle of IVF on the NHS with my own eggs but only produced 2 eggs, both fertilised but my embryos were only 'average' quality. So at my review I was advised to consider donor eggs to give me a better chance of success. I guess it depends on whether you have any NHS cycles or if you're self funded? If I'd had more NHS cycles I'd probably have chosen to try at least once more with my own eggs, however, saying that I'm now very happy with the decision I've made, I just hope it works!! Don't give up on your little embie yet though, try and stay positive 

Lots and lots of    for those testing tomorrow.

xxx


----------



## flappy_godmother

Ladies, I've caved in and tested. My OTD is Wednesday but I couldn't hang on, had a poo day at work and just wanted good news or something to vent my mood on. Well I got a bfp at 7pm.  Is it too early, it's been 16 days since my trigger. 

Oh I'm all of a tizz because I just can't allow myself to believe it. Good luck to all those testing tomorrow xx


----------



## nikkala30

hi everyone 

my name is nicola im 30 and this is my first ICSI cycle

im new to this site and wondered if i could join you... i have had my ET today..they collected 12 eggs and 6 fertilsed from ICSI..they transfered 1 day 6 blastocyst but no frosties  my test date will be 13th october... hope everyone gets there BFP'S wishing u all luck xx


----------



## princess79

Congrats flappy-godmother!!! It's not the hcg ... That takes a max of 14 days apparentley! I would say its a BFP!!!!
X


----------



## deb1234

Congratulations flappy. I'm really pleased for you


----------



## dingle123

Trying to catch up/read up...

Morning ladies...

*Billie81* - well done on your top grade! Any news on any frosties? Hoping to hear today about our third embie but the embryologist did say not to get our hopes up. Poor embie #3, sniff. Have you got your feet up? When is OTD? 

*Birdie pie* - I also found et uncomfortable - glad it wasn't just me! Roll on your official test date - dragging isn't it?

*Nic32* - congrats on being PUPO! 

*Janiex* - sounds like you have some top quality embies on board! Really hope this cycle is the one 

*flappy godmother* - woohoo! Fantastic news!!! 

*Nicola* - congrats on bring PUPO! Xxx

*jillstar* - everything crossed for a BFP today xxx

Lots of good luck to everyone else waiting or about to test 

AFM: I am 1dp5dt with two morulas - one the leader and an early blast. I found it all a bit confusing tbh!

Too early to start symptom spotting - just resting up for another 24 hours. Quick pineapple question: if I put fresh pineapple juice (not from concentrate) in a smoothie it still counts, yes? Doesn't have to be drunk by itself?

Hope everyone has lovely day xxx


----------



## tryingsecondtime

Good morning ladies

May I join you? This is my first ICSI cycle and my test date is 8th October (or later).
My breast is getting less sore every day  but I have  a like AF cramping everyday
This is my 3dp5dt
 to see BFP

Dingle - nice to see you hun


----------



## dingle123

trying!!!!


----------



## Amy-EL

Tryingsecondtime, i have also had AF cramps everyday since 3dpet??   My (.)(.) have also become less sore? I test on the 9/10/12, but may do it on the 8th, it is awful the 2ww isnt it. Best of luck 2 u.

CONGRATULATIONS 2 U ALL WHO HAVE RECENTLY GOT A BFP, and lots of  for those who are waiting 2 test.xx


----------



## tryingsecondtime

Amy

I have had cramps since day of ET  
Hope October will be the luckiest month ever and we'll see BFP


----------



## Mikkimocks

Hi ladies,

My OTD today, sadly I got a BFN.
Congratulations to all who got BFP's! and take care all the ladies waiting to test, 
Good luck to you all

Xx


----------



## Amy-EL

Sorry to hear that bad news mikkimocks, stay strong hunni, i am sure ur time will come soon. It is awful isn't it? I sometimes wonder how i keep going? My OTD is on the 9th Oct, but think i already know that it has failed. The worse thing i was given an injection day 3dpet, to stop me bleeding until i get to my OTD!! So will have 2 wait until then. Sending u a big x


----------



## K25

Congrats to everyone who got a bfp! Sorry to hear the thers not so lucky. How is everyone today?

Well I couldn't wait it's been a week exactly since fet so done a test today and there was one dark line and one faint one! Not due to test till Saturday! Does this mean I'm pregnant or am I just getting my hopes up?? I'm only on progynova and cyclogest so don't think they can give u a fake positive? I've been feeling so sick for last few days but I no this could be due to medication I'm on. 

Xxx


----------



## Janiex

Well I caved in this morning and did a sneaky test. I'm 5dp 5dt. It was negative!!! I know it is ridiculously early to test but I couldn't help myself. Now I'm feeling a bit down especially as reading that some people get a BFP after 5 day blastocyst transfer?.


----------



## Mikkimocks

Hi Amy, thanks for your post, I'm trying to stay positive and get ready for another go, I have 6 frosties so hopefully my little miracle will be there! I have everything crossed for you, take care and rest sweetie xx


----------



## tryingsecondtime

mikkimocks

 and feel sorry
fingers crossed for your next go and you lucky to have 6 frosties  

janiex

is too early darling!
test again on OFD and try to relax as much as you can
stay positive  

k25

as long as there is no trace of HSG trigger in your body. test on Saturday


----------



## SarahE83

Sorry to hear your news *Mikkimocks*  Hopefully one of your frosties will be the one 

AFM, it was OTD for me today as well and I got a   Confirmed by both pee test and the hcg level (125, and they said it only needed to be over 30  ). Not sure it's sunk in yet! I have to go for another blood test next Tuesday, and then they'll give me a scan date


----------



## tryingsecondtime

sarah

congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!
how many embies you had?


----------



## SarahE83

Thank you  Just the one - that's all our centre will do in fresh transfers (I think they do two in FET)


----------



## nikkala30

congratulations sarah....  

wonderful news x

mikkimocks sorry to her your news stay strong xxx

its only day 2 of my 2ww and i can feel its going to drag...hurryy uppppp OTD  

hope everyone else is doing good xxx


----------



## Laughter123

Hi I feel so down. I am day11 and test Friday however had some spotting at lunchtime and now have af cramps. I just don't get it I am on gestone and was convinced this would not happen!


----------



## Janiex

I've been having fairly bad pains in my back, stomach over the last few days, really since day 2 of my 5dt. Today however (5dp 5dt) these symptoms have got much better- does anyone know if this could be implantation finishing? I've not had any implantation bleeding so I'm unsure that this is what it was?


----------



## princess79

Janiex
I have had really bad pains since one day after transfer.. I'm now 6dp5dt...
However this afternoon they suddenly stopped... Coinciding with picking up my dd ( which I have. Een trying not to do!) 
Really worried that I've caused something  to fail ( by picking up dd a few times)!
No spotting either :-(
X


----------



## Janiex

I was thinking that maybe implantation cramps etc... Should have finished according the stages of the embryo by day 5/6 which is where we both are in the 2ww. I don't think that picking up your dd would have caused any problems so try not to worry...


----------



## jillstar

Hey ladies,

Mikkimocks, so sorry to hear your news, sending you lots of positive vibes for your frosties.

SarahE83 and flappy godmother - congratulations!  I tested today and got  !!  Can't quite believe it!  I only had a urine test at the clinic but have my date for an early scan - 19/10/12.  Will be on tenderhooks until then.

Good luck to the ladies still waiting to test xxx


----------



## tryingsecondtime

jillstar

Congratulations


----------



## jennyes2011

Hi everyone

So sorry to those with BFNs - I really know how you feel  

OMG contratulations on the BFPs - can't imagine how happy you must be feeling!! What were your symptoms, if any?

Laughter: has the spotting come back? It is very common to get spotting in early pregnancy and AF cramps are actually very common too. Keep your chin up!

I have NO idea whether anything is happening or not. I don't feel like I have any symptoms that aren't directly caused by the Cyclogest - there seems to be more going on than in other cycles but I'm on 1200mg cyclogest, last 2 times I was on 400mg, so I assume symptoms will be bigger. I get occasional bouts of AF cramps and some lower back ache similar to what I get in AF but no quite the same. I'm still a LITTLE bloated, I've had some stabby type pains, heartburn today for a bit (pot noodle for lunch soo...) and my boobs are aching. My nipples aren't sore, and somehow I've got it into my head that they will get sore again if I get pregnant - but whether that is true or not I dont know, so obsessing over that a bit.
Otherwise, not doing too badly - haven't tested yet and not going to till possibly the weekend (Sunday). On my last 2 fresh cycles, I started bleeding on this cycles equivalent of Friday/Saturday, so if I get passed that, thats a massive thing - although could just be because of the triple dose of cyclogest. Very scared about testing 

Jenny xxxx


----------



## Buntyg

Hi Mikkimocks, sorry to hear your news today   am glad you are already planning For your next treatment.  Wishing lots of Babydust with your snow babies xxx

Congratulations to SarahE83, Jillstar and Flappy     sorry I don't know how to do dancing banana's etc xx

AFM - I tested early today too and got a BFN at 8dp 4dt . Last time I tested at 8dp 3rd and got a faint positive on early first response so bit fed up now.  My OTD is 11th Oct which seems way to long as I had FET on 24th Sept!!


----------



## princess79

Bunty.. 8dp is too early!! But I do agree that your OTD seems a long way off... I had my FET on the 26th and my test day is the 8th... I thought that was being over - cautious re chemical pregnancy etc!! 
X


----------



## Laughter123

Thanks jennyes2011 it is still there but it's not heavy yet. Have a bit of clear discharge with some red (sorry TMI). Feeling so down. Mainly it's been brown but I think it will turn red soon.


----------



## ld593

Congratulations to all those with a   today!!! 

So sorry to all those who were not so lucky this time!!! I   your time will come!!! 

To all those who have tested way too early i think we will all have to call the   out on you!!! 

To all those who tested early but have got faint bfp's!   for the official test to be a really dark one!!!

AFM - twinges all day again...   that it is implantation as i'm 5dp3dt!? Feeling positive and going for a massage tomorrow to really relax me! Hope it works!!! 

 big hugs to everyone!!!


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ld593  I was told not to have a massage during 2 week even the trimester cos it can cause contraction which you don't want that  unless I got that all wrong as I know my massage won't massage me.
Maybe you should ask your massage 
Becky7 xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies

Mikkimocks so sorry to read your news   

Flappy_godmother, SarahE83 and Jillstar 

Munchbunch hope its a dream come true tomorrow for you 

Welcome Nikkala30

Sending  all around

Donna


----------



## ld593

Becky7 - I was told that too by the lady at my usual massage place, but am having this one with a specially trained first trimester lady. SHe said she doesn't understand why people say that because she thinks it helps! She takes a full history and everything first, so we'll see! Thank you though! XX


----------



## munchbunch

Well done to all the ladies with the  !!! yay     

Sorry for the BFN, i to got a BFN, tested this morning, although it was obvious as have been bleeding heavily since Monday   can't begin to even explain what it feels like so sending out great big   to everyone else who is the same. x x


----------



## Nosilab

Hello ladies

So so sorry to hear about the BFNs, sending all you lovely ladies massive hugs   and sending lots of   for your next cycle whenever you feel ready.  Take care of yourselves xxx

Huge congrats on all the BFPs!      

I'm getting really nervous now, just not sure what to think as I don't have any symptoms at all - well, apart from sore (.)(.) still....really really   this has worked as options are rubbing out for me and my emotions are frazzled!  

Lots and lots of luck to all those testing tomorrow xxx


----------



## tryingsecondtime

Nosilab said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> So so sorry to hear about the BFNs, sending all you lovely ladies massive hugs  and sending lots of  for your next cycle whenever you feel ready. Take care of yourselves xxx
> 
> Huge congrats on all the BFPs!


I wish to all of us to get BFP one day 

NOsilab

sore (.)(.) are a very good sign 

munchbunch

I am very very sorry


----------



## Janiex

I'm driving myself mad here, so much so I have hardly slept!! Any advice  

I had v bad cramps & back ache around the time of implantation (1dp-4dp 5dt), felt dizzy, nauseous etc.... yesterday it seems my symptoms seemed to ease- last night my boobs stopped hurting so much and all I have now is light cramps, which really feel like my af is about to arrive. I'm 6dp 5dt today... And it's my first day back at work today and I'm panicking!!


----------



## princess79

Janie
I think we may have spoken on another thread(?)...
I have had exactly the same as you... I think it's the progesterone, and the symptoms have now eased off as our bodies have got used to it..?!
I don't think the cramps I had were implantation... as they started 1dp5dt... And I think that's too early?!
As I lie here now, having just inserted another lovely pessary(!) I can feel a mild ache again and boobs feel slightly sore...
Sorry I cant be of more help - but you are not alone!!
X


----------



## dingle123

Morning ladies,

*munch bunch* - a huge hug to you. I really hope you're taking good care of yourself. It's beyond crap. Xxx

*princess79* - bloody pessaries. Hard to differentiate between genuine symptoms and pessary related ones. I woke up with no symptoms after a day of twinges yesterday. Now I've put the pessary in no doubt they'll be back 

*Janie* - sounds progesterone based to me, too. Hope your working day isn't too horrible 

*trying* - how are you feeling? Are you 3dp5dt today? Xxx

*Id593* *waves* - sounds like implatation to me!!! How are you feeling today?

*buntyg* - I wouldn't write this cycle off just yet! You've got a fair way to go until OTD - hang in there 

*Jenny* - hope you're ok. Waiting is horrible isn't it? That's a mammoth amount of Cycolgest you're on there! That's enough to make anyone anxious/sad!! So you're going to test Sunday? I have everything crossed xxx

*Nosilab* - sore boobs are a good sign - when is OTD?

*AFM* - 2dp5dt. Yesterday had twinges all day and mostly felt like I do just become I come on, but on a bigger scale. Also had twinges in my sides and my boobs are mahoosive. Has to be the progesterone.

Apparently implantation doesn't start till day 4 - is that right? So in other words is it too soon for any genuine symptoms? Meh.

Have a lovely all,
Laura xxx


----------



## Nosilab

Hi ladies,

Thank you for your support and encouragement.  Well it's all over for me again, I gave in and tested 2 days early and have just got a BFN.  I'm so upset, I really thought this was going to be my time and that the signs were looking good.  Looks like I'm just not destined to be a mummy  

Lots of luck to all those who are still waiting to test  

xxx


----------



## princess79

Nosilab - you said it yourself... You tested EARLY!!!!!! Wait until OTD before believing its over!
Praying it's not!!
X


----------



## dingle123

What princess said xx


----------



## K25

Hi all hope your all keeping sane......

Nosilab wait until otd u never know it could just be too early. I'm praying it works for u. How r u feeling today?

Afm this sickness won't go had 2 positive tests yesterday and going to do one each day now until Saturday lol. Surely it can't be a false positive because didn't have to do a trigger injection I had fet.

Good luck for all testing today, hope your dreams come true xxxxxx


----------



## NickyRich

Hello all, can I join in please!  Am due to test on the 10th October-1 week today and I will know!  WHat a rollercoaster this journey is for us all!!  Am off work on the sick and am getting so fed up of doing nothing!!  Trying hard to stay positive and hope that it is 3rd time lucky for us!!  Am sleeping constantly, have really sore boobs and a weird taste in my mouth.  Also have lower back pain and headaches-which could also mean AF is on the way-who knows  Am delighted to see some BFPs already on here!  Huge     to those who have not got the outcome they wanted-it is so awful isn't it!!  

Am listening to my relaxation CDs everyday which seem to be helping me to stay calm.  I am on the gestone injections in my bum everyday-am very sore and bruised now but think I prefer those to the pessaries I had twice before.  Sending out loads of     vibes and        for us all xxxxxxx


----------



## shazkowalski

Hi all

Can I join please? Due to test 10th October after my fifth fresh cycle at lister- IMSI with steroids, aspirin an clexane. I had a day six transfer yesterday of an 'average' quality blast and a cavitating blast of 'averrage' quality- so crossing fingers :-(

Love too all

Shaz


----------



## flappy_godmother

Good Morning ladies,

Big hugs to those who have recently had BFNs. I wish you all the luck and baby dust for the future.

Welcome to the newbies, fingers are firmly crossed for you all. Someone mentioned symptoms. I had hardly anything. The odd twinge and cramp and my boobs were a little tender just after my transfer then everything stopped till 2/3 days ago. Then got much zstronger cramping. 

Although I tested 2 days early I did my official test today and it's still BFP!! Just hoping the next bit of waiting goes well as scan is on the 19th.

Xx


----------



## BECKY7

Ok ID593  your welcome and good luck as I know when my last massage 3 week ago it was fab but the last morning OMG my AF was pouring out of me  so it did make sense to me and I had another massage in my 1st peak to relax me and to move me  so let wait and see.
I am 8dpo and had lot of mild ovulate feeling cramp from day 1 even we did BD few day before my 1st peak and on my 1st peak and my 2nd peak but an hour after we BD on my 2nd peak I had weird sharp cramp and still got it even now which is the longest mild cramp I ever had so am hoping it a good sign , I get up about 3/4 time for wee which is not normal ,nausea in the afternoon , tired but still get up very early wide a wake which is not normal , gum for few day . 6 day to go for me.
How are you all ladies.
Becky7 xx


----------



## shazkowalski

How are you all doing? What are you all doing/taking to aid implantation? I am having a small glass of pineapple juice and a few brazil nuts plus folic acid etc- have you heard of anything else?

Shaz xxx


----------



## Birdiepie

I have had a dire rear today. I read the leaflet in the cyclogest and it said diahorrea was a side effect. Has anyone else had it?? Am now 5dp3dt and still feel achey in an AF kind of way. 

I have preganacare and pineapple juice Shaz but that's about it. I think wether it works or not is out of our hands but we can try


----------



## princess79

selenium - it's in the brazil nuts!  ALthough i haven't been eating / taking it this time round...!!
x


----------



## dingle123

Brazil nuts and pineapple juice. I don't even like pineapple juice!

Has anyone else experienced hot flashes so far?  

Xxx


----------



## tryingsecondtime

I am 4dp5dt and all my 'symptoms' nearly disappeared  

I have a few cashew and Brazilian nuts every evening to support my lining plus Pregnacare

I am so happy that more ladies joining us which is great


----------



## tryingsecondtime

I have to buy pineapple juice
Dingle-could you remind me a reason why we should drink this juice?


----------



## shazkowalski

It's the selenium trying- it is meant to aid implantation but only a small amount a day. Same as brazil nuts.

Shaz x


----------



## tryingsecondtime

thanks shazkowalski

therefore is no point for me to buy and drink pineapple juice as Brasilian nuts have so much of selenium

how are you feeling?


----------



## shazkowalski

I am ok thanks- not very positive, but hard to be anything else when have had four fresh cycles fail already. When did you start on the brazil nuts? How are you feeling?

Shaz x


----------



## Birdiepie

Thanks girls now I know why I'm drinking pineapple juice  

I am tucked up on the sofa atm


----------



## B81

Hi everyone

Hope you are getting on okay!!!!!

Had the worst nights sleep last night...I went to bed as usual and then when I closed my eyes I felt like I had loads of adrenaline rushing through my body...it was horrible and it would not go...I read and it eased a bit but as soon as I tried to sleep, I had the same feeling, also felt my heart beating...has anyone else had this Or am I weird Also I went out for lunch with a friend today and had a wonder round the shops and I started to get twinges in my lower tummy and come home to very slight bleeding...is this normal?

Has anyone else had similar symptoms...I know everyone is different but wouldn't mind some reassurance!!

Billie x


----------



## Birdiepie

Progesterone can cause vertigo. I had it when I first started taking it but your body should get used to it. I am exactly the same stage as you Billie. Had period type pains today but no bleeding. Some people can bleed on implantation but others don't. I think we are all on edge 

Just a warning to you pineapple drinkers I just found this so please be aware 

http://www.livestrong.com/article/550339-does-pineapple-juice-help-the-lining-of-the-uterus/

/links


----------



## B81

Hey Birdiepie

Thanks Hun...its hard work isn't it Don't know what to do for the best?? I spoke to my clinic and they said everyone is so different..could be a little bit of anxiety..she also said it could be changes within the body WHo knows but I dont want another night like that...I have downloaded the Zita West relaxation so gonna give that a go tonight!!!! 

Saw ur comment earlier and I had problems with my bowels because of the Cyclogest...better now but still get wind (my fiance is getting pay back.. he he)!!

What have u been up to today Right with you huni...walking by ur side x


----------



## Birdiepie

I went out for lunch with my family but had to make a quick exit if you know what I mean. I'm sat with my feet up ready to watch my guilty pleasure that is Real Housewives of Orange Country  

I have just felt some fluttery twingey type things but am trying not to drive myself mad with it all. Don't think any of my remaining embies made it as I didn't get a call so literally all my eggs are in my basket!!!


----------



## dingle123

Also watching Housewives of Orange County


----------



## Amy-EL

to all the people who got BFN, and   all those who achieved a BFP!  , i am sure we will all get our dream someday, maybe not me as this is my last go! can't financially do anymore. Hope everyone ok?


----------



## Birdiepie

dingle123 said:


> Also watching Housewives of Orange County


Glad to know it isn't just me lol


----------



## shazkowalski

Lol we are all going to be complete sofa surfers by the end of this cycle! For me it has been NCIS and Hawaii 50 heh! Whatever passes the time hey?

Shaz x


----------



## TAW

HI Ladies- can i join you please? It sounds as if so much is happening on here? im sending all my love to the ladies that have got BFN's and congrats to the ladies with BFP's........

I started my first ICSI cycle in august this year and was on long protocol, has EC on 1st oct and 2dt today with 2 onboard my OTD is 17th oct im   my little bambinos are strong like me   xxx


----------



## B81

I have downloaded 'Netflix' ... one month free trial and watching the most cheesiest movies ever but they are great!!!!!!!!!!!!

Watched 'The Back-up plan' with J-Lo...very funny!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## B81

Hi TAW......routing for ur strong bambinos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tryingsecondtime

shaz

I've been eating brasilian nuts for about two weeks

I think that my body get used with cyclogest and that is why all 'symptoms' nearly vanished


----------



## shazkowalski

Ah I only started having brasil nuts from et- hope I didn't leave it too late!! 

I know what you mean about the cyclogest- I just really don't think you can tell either way, if you were pg naturally you would never know at this stage after all!

Shaz xxx


----------



## naomi0410

Hi ladies hope your all well. Have any of you found on the 1st week you got symptoms like tiredness, nausea and cramping then it goes on the 2nd week? Mines been like that, only now im getting twinges again and a tightening sensation on my left side of my ovaries.

My OTD is monday the 8th and i'm going out of my mind. Anyone else have the same or similar symptoms?

naomi xx


----------



## Rory

Hello Ladies,

 to all the BFPs! And big   to those who were unlucky this time. I've been there 4 times myself and it's so horrible.  Hopefully it will eventually happen for all of us.
I'm testing Saturday and trying to stay strong not to do HPT early.  I want to keep the hope going.
I'm also eating brazil nuts everyday - not sure they work but they taste nice. 
Naomi - I also had a few twinges in my first week, full boobs and felt quite tired (no nausea). Almost no symptoms this week, except for some dull lower back & abdomen pain, a bit like AF but no bleeding yet. I expect it's the prontogest. 

Good luck to those resting on Friday and take care everyone!


----------



## Birdiepie

I've had two naps today and felt more a hey and having a dew twinges. I'm. 5dp3dt so my first week. Feel a bit washed out today......


----------



## jennyes2011

Hi everyone,
This is the hard bit for me now 7dp2dt. On my first 2 ICSI cycles I starting spotting pre-AF on 7dp3dt, equivalent of tomorrow, and on 8dp3dt, equavalent of Friday. So its complete knicker watch time!!!!
On the last goes, I was testing at this point, but not this time  

Still got sore boobs, have been noticing smells more (not sure if this is a phantom symptom), felt a bit queazy some of the day today (again phantom?) have aching hips, lower back ache, and the occasional AF pain, increased CM has occurred today,  I'm STILL bloated, and now feeling a bit narky - sounds premenstrual to me   yup this is the tough part

Good luck to everyone, we all deserve BFPS

Jenny xxx


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

Hey Girls
It sounds like your all enjoying pigging out on yr 2ww! lol  Whats the deal with brazil nuts All ive eaten is crap chocolate, biscuits and crumpets lol
Anyway does anyone actually feel pregnant yet? i know it sounds silly but on my first cycle i knew b4 i tested i was pregnant, had like butterflys in my belly, but so far this time nothing like it so amybe just maybe its a good sign, as my last bfp ended quite quickly. 
is anyone on the Gestone injections??  how you finding them? lol i got a sore behind!!!!! LOL 

Take it easy girls xxxx


----------



## princess79

Morning ladies...
I am confused... Had a bit of blood when wiped last night... Was convinced was af on way. But this morning nada!
Surely it's way too late for an implantation bleed? Even with an FET, which apparently can be late implanters..?  I'm 8dp5dt today...
Don't want to get my hopes up BUT(!)... Any positive stories out there? 
X


----------



## deb1234

Hi princess, when I had a some spotting the clinic said it was quite common and can be a side effect of the pessaries. Unless it turns bright red and lots of it it is nothing to worry about. Unfortunately mine did turn into full AF but I think the statistics are that 50% of people will have some sort of bleed.

One other thing the clinic said was to rest as much as possible and drink lots of water. 

I hope that helps. Good luck


----------



## dingle123

Morning all,

Today is 3dp5dt - took a HPT, obv negative! DP seemed a bit disappointed, ha!

Dunno about everyone else but my symptoms, be it pregnancy or pessary related, seem to come in the afternoon. So every morning I feel a bit blue and cheer up later on in the day 

*princess79* - sounds like implantation bleed to me - very much hope so 

*yrblueeyedgirl* - least I don't feel so bad now - I've also been @ the chocolate and seem to be craving junk food! I've promised myself I'll eat better today. When is your OTD? Xxx

*Jenny* - hang in there - horrible that pregnancy symptoms mirror AF ones xx

*Birdiepie* - how are you feeling today? Hope not so washed out xxx

*Rory* - tons of luck for Sunday! What did you put back? Xx

*Naomi* - cant help too much as I'm still on the latter part of the first week but I have had nausea and cramping (pm)

*Shaz* - how are you doing fellow lister lady? Hope you're hanging in there xx

*trying* - any new symptoms? 

*billie* - I downloaded love film last night.....going to zone out today (I hope) - feeling ok? Xx

Lots of luck to anyone I've missed


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

Dingle!!! Your on here too, Lol  

I am today 3dp 5dt 

I have been having crazy vivid dreams, last night from a sexual one..... Woke up in a panic as your not allowed sex lol boobs still sore, nipples mainly but been this way since EC - is it the trigger that causes that?

Xxx


----------



## dingle123

Abbey!  

I've had the whole schexy time thing going on since et - think its the drugs so don't worry too much xxx


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

I feel what it must be like to have been up all night watching a porno lol good job hubby had left for work at 7am otherwise I might have jumped him half asleep! Now I'm awake, I feel more anxious lol my crinone gel keeps coming out, might ring clinic today n see what they say, worried I'm not getting enough stay up there lol xxx


----------



## shazkowalski

Lol I am glad it's not just me with the vivid dreams!! Not had sexy ones but had some very realistic ones the last two nights!! Also had cramping and been getting up in the night to pee- but no surprise with the amount I am drinking!! 

How is everyone doing this morning?

Shaz xxx


----------



## jennyes2011




----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

Yeah me too, wee wee wee, I was told though that will happen and last a good 6 weeks as the follicles fill back up with fluid and your body reabsorbs it. Very common and a good sign your body is recovering from the stimulation. Nurse suggested high protein as it helps draw the fluid out. 

Xxxx


----------



## nikkala30

Morning everyone 
I had the whole sexy dream think going on last night too...I'm 4dp6dt !! Had cramps last night that felt exactly like before AF arrives.. Think it's to early anyway for AF.. Would it be about right time for implantation ? 

Hope anyone testing today gets there Bfp


----------



## K25

Morning all how's everyone today? 

Abbey Elizabeth - did u say u can't have sex? I never knew that lol.

I'm on day 9dp5dt and my third day of doing hpt (I've done 6 in total now lol) all saying positive, and saying 2-3 weeks which is strange as only had fet last Tuesday! Can't work that out lol. Still don't want to get too excited. And still having sickness every day from about 10am. Have no other symptoms really apart from sore nipples and get really hot flushes.

Good luck for everyone testing today xxxx


----------



## shazkowalski

Ah k congratulations that is fantastic news! So pleased fr you I hope many more bfps follow!!

Shaz xxx


----------



## tryingsecondtime

good morning ladies

K25
test is saying that you are 2-3 weeks pregnant cause probably both embies decided to stay with mummy and produce more HSG hormone
my congratulations!

when did you start testing?


I am 5dp5dt and I tested today    
I'm not surprised - I don't have crampings last two days  

dingle
shazkowalski

How are you feeling ladies?


----------



## princess79

Congrats K25!!
Sounds like twins?!? How many did you have put back? Did you have a trigger shot (hcg?)
I am 8dp5dt... and have resisted testing so far... Which is sooooo unlike me!!
Might buy some today, but despite not feeling at all positive, don't want the reality of a negative test :-(
Hmmmm ... Want to sit on sofa all day but a full day planned!!
Have a great day ladies!!!
X


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

Question : I have had sore / sensitive nipples since EC and still have it a week later, what is this? I can't say the gel as I had it before the gel... (Suppositories) 

Saw this on a website from a lady I almost cried I get this feeling, let me share as I'm sure so many of us has been in this boat: 

"If a tress falls in the forest, can anybody hear it?, If an infertile bangs her head against a wall in a bathroom, at a baby shower... Can anybody hear her?"


----------



## tryingsecondtime

my nipples became sore after EC if I good remember
I think a trigger cause that
trigger contain pregnancy hormones HCG


----------



## shazkowalski

Trying and dingle step away from the pee sticks you naughty naughty girls lol it is far too early!!!! No more of it heh!! Xxx

The hcg shot can cause sore (.)(.) guys as can the progesterone so when coupled together can be even worse! 

Abbey love the quote and completely agree- no one would ever understand unless they have been there x

Shaz xxx


----------



## naomi0410

Hi ladies how are you all? I'm going stir crazy. i've no more symptoms so i'm sure i'm gonna get a bfn on monday. HAs anyone here had symptoms the 1st week then none the 2nd and still gone on to get a bfp?

naomi xx


----------



## tryingsecondtime

naomi

I am in similar situation and that makes me extremely sad
I cannot think about anything else day and night, I'm getting crazy


----------



## tryingsecondtime

hope to hear stories about pregnancy after no symptoms in the second ww week


----------



## Attagirl

Hi just joining the 2ww after ET yesterday. I would be interested to hear how long people have been advised not to pick up a toddler after ET. Thanks and hope you are all retaining some semblance of sanity!!


----------



## dingle123

Hooray hooray


----------



## dingle123

tryingsecondtime said:


> I'm getting crazy


We can be crazy together


----------



## tryingsecondtime

dingle



attagirl

welcome and good luck
try not to carry your little one


----------



## tryingsecondtime

dingle

what are your symptoms?


----------



## shazkowalski

Think there will be lots of craziness on here heh! Hard not to be a bit crazy!! Xxx

Welcome to the madness!

Shaz xxx


----------



## tryingsecondtime




----------



## dingle123

tryingsecondtime said:


> dingle
> 
> what are your symptoms?


Today: thirst, thirst, thirst. Headache. Not a twinge in sight. You?


----------



## tryingsecondtime

nothing at all


----------



## dingle123

And this, is why this thread isn't always such a good idea! Xx


----------



## tryingsecondtime

I found somewhere else a post which gave me a trace of hope
"I had a 5dt, got preggo with twins & had zero symptoms til I was 7 weeks pregnant & got morning sickness!!! "


----------



## shazkowalski

Guys bear in mind that if you got pregnant naturally you would know nothing about it until af didn't come so symptom spotting confuses matters- I am as bad as anyone cos all the pessies and steroids give you wonderful pg symptoms that really doesn't help. Just try and hang in there- and yes feel free to remind me I said all of this when I start going crazy again in a few days!

Shaz xxx


----------



## Trix_bell

Hi Ladies,

I joined this thread at the beginning of the week and wow it moves fast.

I am only on 4dpt and I don't test till 14th October and already I am driving myself stir crazy.  I was really gutted after EC as only 3 out of my 7 eggs matured but thankfully 2 fertilised and I had a 2dt with 2 wee ones back on board.  I am not sure on the grade of them but one was a 4 cell and the other a 7 cell.  I was gutted I didnt have enough to freeze or get to blast  

With regards to how I feel I have had cramping since ET and my boobies are sore but I reckon that's just down to the pessaries.  The cramps have eased off today but my boobies are getting more sore.  Trying not analyse anything cos as shazkowalski said you don't know about it naturally till AF however doesn't stop me from feeling like I am going mad.

 we all get our BFP's and I am sorry for those you have recently got a negative result    This is a bloody tough and emotional rollercoaster of a journey we are all on and KI a grateful to forums like this to help me understand I am not on my own.

Love Trix


----------



## Leigh1973

So sorry Jenny xxx


----------



## Holly82

Hi girls 

Sorry for the quick me post.

I have just tested at 8dp3dt and its a BFN i know it is still early days but i just know this cycle has not worked as i feel completely normal and on my last two + cycles i have had symptoms like needing to wee more often, lots of twinges, feeling extra hungry and strong sense of smell, this time i have NOTHING other than AF cramp   

Really sorry Jenny  x x x 

Congrats to those who have their BFP   x 

Holly


----------



## Holly82

Hi Jenny just realised that you have not had your AF and   it stays away!! I did not read that properly   the sysmtoms that you have sound positive espec the strong smells as i had that both + cycles. x


----------



## Birdiepie

Thought I would take the dogs out for a walk as the sun was shining and I'm bored of sitting around. If I have that thought again someone stop me. The fields were filthy and three out of four decided on an impromptu swim. It took me ages to clean them, then strip duvet and wash towels and sweep and mop kitchen. They are all fast asleep now while I am loading the tumble dryer. Ah well it past the last 3 hours


----------



## naomi0410

Well today I have some sort of symptoms.....at least i'm hoping they are. Today i feel soooo tired again, and i have the itchiest skin for some reason. Don't know if it's a symptom or not.lol I'm not peeing as much though, that's thrown me off the scent. Roll on monday either way i'll know. 

I'm also dreading the weekend, last time I started spotting on the saturday and the the sunday ( mothers day ) I got af full on. I was in pieces, of all days to kick you in the teeth. I'm   for us all to get a  . I think all this  craziness shouldn't be allowed and we should all just get our bfp's.....I can but dream.lol xxxx


----------



## K25

Hi all

Princess- I had 2embies put back last tues no trigger shot as have had frozen transfer. Hope it is twins I'd be so happy. 2for the price of 1 lol that might be a good sign that u haven't tested yet I just had to test early coz I was feeling so sick. Have u got any symptoms? Not long now until your otd though!

Xx


----------



## princess79

K25 - just came on here to post, and saw your post to me.... AND... I caved!!!
AND.... It's a BFP!!!!!!!!!
Don't even have to squint!!!!
Will do an cbd later (when I need to wee again!)
Cautiously optimistic though... Been here before (last tx cycle)...
XXXXXXX
(heart pounding in chest!!!!)


----------



## K25

How strange! Congratulations!!!!! Do a CBd let me know how many weeks it says. When did u have your transfer? At the moment it hasn't sank in for me cannot believe it. Have u only just done the test lol u must be over the moon!!!!!!xxxxxx


----------



## princess79

Having just posted that... Now I'm worried it's the hcg shot still in system?!!!!!!!!!
I had that 15 days ago... I.e weds 19th... Could it be?
X


----------



## shazkowalski

Wow congrats princess!!!! That is amazing news! Did you have any symptoms?

Shaz xx


----------



## K25

Trying second time- don't get down its still early days for u yet. I really hope it all changes and u get what u wish for. How r your symptom spotting going? Driving me mad. I go back to work weekend and dreading it completely!xxx


----------



## K25

Princess- that seems quite a while ago but not sure how many days it takes to get out your system. I personally would google it to see what it says I really hope it's not that though!xxx


----------



## Janiex

Congratulations Princess!! I'm really pleased for you. Ive not bled anymore today, seems to have slowed down so praying too that mine was implantation. What symptoms do you have at the moment? I still have a sore back but cramps in tummy seem to have stopped for now.


----------



## K25

Janie that's really positive sign that u haven't bled anymore hope it was just implanting itself in a comfy position for the next 9 months! When's your otd?xx


----------



## Janiex

It's officially 7th October- worries me though if it was implantation as just seems a little late when consider the OTD


----------



## jennyes2011

Leigh1973 and Holly82: Was wondering why you were saying sorry!  AF still hasn't arrived although not really expecting it till Saturday but I usually spot either today or tomorrow, so glad to get through today (so far at least!). Have had AF pains today a little stronger than usual, and some back ache - which has subsided now. Plus I have more CM like AF is going to start. Boobs are still hurting but thats subsided a bit, and they feel a bit fuller. I have no idea if any of this is a good or bad sign. TBH so glad day is coming to an end, just got to get through tomorrow now.

Janie: how many days passed transfer are you? It might not be implantation bleeding, but just a bit of breakthrough bleeding? 

Princess: What dose did you have? Have read that if 10,000 it will take 10-12 days to be out of your system. 15 days is WAY passed Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## tryingsecondtime

A while ago I was checking how long 10,000iu trigger stays in my body
less than 5 days each time


----------



## jennyes2011

I saw it on here:
http://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/584338-long-does-hcg-shot-stay-your-system.html

/links


----------



## princess79

Just did a cbd... PREGNANT 1-2 weeks... Which I guess is what I would expect at 8dp5dt on an FET!!!
Dh and I not getting too carried away yet... One hurdle in a long race BUT ... Yey!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hoping and praying this one sticks... And that we all get the bfps we deserve!!!
X


----------



## tryingsecondtime

princess79

I am so happy for you  
wish to have a chance to see BFP as well  

have you had any symptoms prior today?


----------



## Holly82

Hi 

Congrats Princess   bet its fab to see it on a digital. x x 

Jenny - I know, sorry again hun just did not read properly   fuller boobs def ounds like a good sign and AF cramp is also a good sign so i've heard   it is as i'm sat here now with quite strong AF. I'm pos this one has not worked for me. I'll def move clinics this time.  How are you finding QE? x 

Congrats K25    . x

naomi - Hoping those are BFP signs for you!! x 

Hi to everyone else, good luck to all who are testing tommorrow. x 

AFM - Wish i did not do that stupid test now   got no PMA what so ever. I'll still test again tommorrow just to know either way   but def think its over for me now as i have quite strong AF pain and feel like its on the way.


----------



## Holly82

Right just read that back and need to listen to my own advice i'm saying to Jenny that AF cramp is a sign as heard so many girls get a BFP with this so i need to stay


----------



## orlando08

Hi Everyone,

Hope you dont mind if I join in...

I have just had ET today, bit of a rollercoaster, had 13 eggs but only 1 fertilized, so was gutted yesterday and then had to call this morning to make sure it had made it through the night.. well it was up to 4 cells and 7 out of 8 for quality, they all seemed very pleased.

so here goes to 2ww, how the hell am i going to keep myself sane??, I have hypnotherapy cd to help,I take it it will be the longest 2 weeks ever ..

good luck everyone xx


----------



## Birdiepie

HUUUGE congratulations to those that got a BFP  

Day 6 pt for me tomorrow. Still have aches but don't know if that's from ec and et Also a strange pulsing in my lady garden on and off. How very odd


----------



## shazkowalski

Hi all

Congrats to those with bfps and big hugs to those that need it.

Not been a happy camper here today- about five got an absolutely awful pain low down on my right side that was so bad I couldn't sit, couldn't lie down and couldn't stand. The pain is sharp and really low and still hurts to touch- got really hot instantly and ended up ringing the emergency number for lister- who basically said that it will be my ovaries kicking off with me still after the mammoth egg collection- the pain has gone down a little bit now as long as I don't move too much. They said just to keep drinking the water and taking paracetamol and let them know if it gets any worse:-( has anyone else ever had this? On my previous four cycles I have had nothing like this and it scared the hell out of me :-( really hope it hasn't affected my chances.

Shaz x


----------



## tryingsecondtime

it happened to me once
I was in such a pain that I couldn't sit, stand or lie down.
I went to gyne straight away and he found that I had a cyst


----------



## K25

Sounds good to me princess I bet you can't believe it! I can't anyway lol.

Good luck everyone testing tomoz hope it's good news! 

Xxxx


----------



## Leigh1973

K25

i think you are having twins x


----------



## K25

Do u think Leigh? I've never felt so sick all my life all day long! Very very happy though. Does it seem strange to u that my CBd has said 2-3 weeks? I just want to know!!!

How r u getting on?
Xxx


----------



## tryingsecondtime

I will try be more positive now
despite the fact that I have no symptoms of implantation
 for me


----------



## Janiex

Well looks like bad news for me... Started spotting yesterday but this morning started what looks like a full blown period... So sad especially as this was what happened last time ...


----------



## Leigh1973

Oh Janiex you never know! Have you tested?

K25 I am ok although spotting last night & this morning. It happened last time and I am trying to see it as a positive but obviously I am worried to xxx


----------



## Leigh1973

Yes sorry forget to answer K25 / I think that is why your test is saying 2>3 weeks. It did that on my last time and I had a twin pregnancy xx


----------



## Leigh1973

Yes sorry forget to answer K25 / I think that is why your test is saying 2>3 weeks. It did that on my last time and I had a twin pregnancy xx


----------



## princess79

Tested again this morning (9dp5dt) and it said 2-3 weeks?!!? We only had one put back... 
(although I will admit to doing bd at 'right' time 
Xx


----------



## princess79

Sorry.. That was meant to be 'bms' (baby making sex)!!!!
X


----------



## tryingsecondtime

Good morning ladies

this is my 6dp5dt and I tested early morning
I found very faint, trace of second line
I have to check tomorrow

much more positive at the moment  

I need this miracle


----------



## shazkowalski

That's promising trying! But please stop testing- you are going to drive yourself mad heh x


----------



## princess79

Bit worried girls... Dd fell over and but her tongue badly... Anyway there was lots of blood and I went into a kind of panic / shock for a couple of minutes.... With body shivers etc...
Could I have scuppered my chances :-(
X


----------



## K25

Hi ladies

Leigh- don't worry if its spotting it might just be late implantation maybe? I would just wait till otd, u never know.

Trying- that's really good sign! At least it gives u some hope! I think seeing that will make u more positive and hopefully little one will stick in there!

Janie- sorry to hear that I would still wait till otd to test Hun.   that it works for u this time.

Princess-same here princess! Lol I've heard some people can conceive naturally with one and Ivf with the other could be 2 u never know! How are your emotions? I'm excited but nervous too.

Shaz- how u feeling today? That must of been horrible experiencing that and worrying too. I've been getting weird pains in my stomach and sides I think we over analyse everything don't we lol.

Hope everyone else is good today, good luck for everyone testing xx

Afm- my otd is tomoz so not long now! Tested this morn still positive (that was my 7th test I done this week lol) I'm getting addicted doing them because I can't believe it. Not feeling as sick yet so hopefully it stays away just feel very bloated. Will phone clinic tomoz so I can get scan booked in, just want to know if everything's ok in there. Back to work Sunday and dreading it


----------



## thepheonix

Hi ladies, (8cellgrade7) 
How are you all?

I would really like to join this group as I am now in 2ww as of yesterday. Would love to read and speak with everyone who is going trough the same thing emotionally and physically. 

I already have a question. DP has ever so kindly passed on the cold to me and I'm wondering if this will hamper my chances or is there anything Icahn and cannot take to help me with this?

Hugs and baby dust to all 🌷 xo


----------



## Trix_bell

Hi thepheonix

Congratulation on being pupo    I am in the first week of the 2ww 5dp2dt with 2 embies cell 4 and cell 7 and I am   it works first time.

I am sure having the cold won't affect your chances but I don't know what you can and cannot take I'm afraid.  Maybe get in touch with your clinic to be on the safe side before taking anything.

It's a hard wait, I just want to know what's going on in there.

Trix x


----------



## shazkowalski

Thepheonix- paracetamol is generally ok but check with your clinic for anything else- congrats on being PUPO! X

Trying- I am fairly confident for you Hunni x what did you have put back I can't recall? X

K am sure yours in a bfp after that many tests! X

Thankfully the pain that floored me yesterday has subsided somewhat- still got an ache low on my right side and twinges on both sides but suppose thats to be expected! Thank god for that cos was absolutely awful!!!


----------



## thepheonix

Hi TRIX , thanks for the reply. 

Spoke to clinic and all they said was I can take paracetamol. Ha like that fixes everything 😒
I really can't believe I'm PUPO. Just want to jump up and down. But there's always the chances of getting my hopes up. Which I don't want DP has gave me one rule during this 2ww... Don't talk about anything to do with pregnancy unless I don't feel right. That's me told haha. 

I'm also on the crinone 8% gel too. It is like cottage cheese. Lovely. Ha

How are you feeling so far? Also what is 5dp2dt? Is it 5 days past 2 day transfer? 
In that case I'm 2dp3dt

Massie squishy hug and Los of baby dust x


----------



## dingle123

tryingsecondtime said:


> Good morning ladies
> 
> this is my 6dp5dt and I tested early morning
> I found very faint, trace of second line
> I have to check tomorrow
> 
> much more positive at the moment
> 
> I need this miracle


----------



## Trix_bell

thepheonix,

Paracetamol - great, you will be feeling a million dollars by teatime then (not)

Yes 5dp2dt is 5 days past my 2 day transfer.  I love being PUPO, it's the certainly the closest I have been  

Which clinic are you with, I am Oxford Fertility Unit through Cheltenham.  At the moment I am bit crampy, have been since transfer and my boobies hurt a wee bit.  How are you doing?

Loads and loads of   and     xxx


----------



## ld593

Congratulations to all the ladies with BFP! Fantastic news!!! 

AFM - I am feeling really down today, seem to be bursing into tears for no reason. Did a test this morning at 8dp3dt and it was negative! I know i tested too early but it is starting to dawn on me that it could be negative and i can't stop thinking about it! Think i am gonna have to go home from work, cos i am no good to anyone at the moment! Plus just keep getting asked questions by everyone and its really irritating me now! Anyway thanks for listening ladies! Sorry for a downer post. xxx


----------



## naomi0410

Afternoon ladies. Still no af thank god, although i keep getting like a twinging sharp pain on my left side down near my ovaries. Had a few cramps which made me panic but they seem to have gone now. This time in march i started spotting tomorrow and got AF on mothers day, so i'm so panicky. 

Has anyone else had any symptoms similar and still got a bfp? I test monday and am realllllly nervous.xxx naomi


----------



## Trix_bell

Hi ld593 - sorry to hear you are having such a down day    Get yourself home.  As you said you tested early it certainly isn't over yet, try and stay positive, easier said than done I know.
xx


----------



## Trix_bell

Hi naomi0410 - I have seen a few of your posts now and just wanted to say I hope the dreaded AF stays away this time.   for you that it will.  I am having a few twinges and having some cramping too but I am only 4dp2dt so not as far on as you.
xx


----------



## Trix_bell

sorry 5 days not 4 -


----------



## naomi0410

Thanks Trix-Bell I'm going out of my mind. Any little twinge i think she's here. I don't get this pain on my left tho, as never had that before. I ebneded up in a & e because of it on monday. It's not as bad just annoying, and the twinges are still there slightly xxxx


----------



## Birdiepie

This 2ww is like waiting for Christmas that may or may not be cancelled due to unforeseen circumstances


----------



## dingle123

I said to my DP yesterday it's like waiting to hear you got the job after a particularly harrowing job interview. You're waiting to either celebrate and share your good news or feel the bitter disappointment and make plans for your next course of action. Blah.


----------



## Trix_bell

Bidriepie - HaHaHa, that's exactly what it is   xx


----------



## shazkowalski

Lol you guys are so right!!

How are you today dingle? X


----------



## Trix_bell

naomi0410 - You poor thing that sounds grim    I sam glad to hear it's not so bad now.  Well I will praying for you over the weekend that you not only reach but get through this milestone.
xx


----------



## ld593

Thank you Trix_bell, birdipie and dingle!!! 

Just feel so emotional and i can't stop myself crying at little things. I have no energy what so ever, i could literally fall asleep at my desk!!! Just heard my friend has just got pregnant too!!   She was only 'trying' for one month! I want to be happy for her, but it is so hard!  

Even more pressure to deliver the goods!   this is my time! 

 xxx


----------



## dingle123

Big hugs Id593.

Deffo too early for testing (even though I'm doing the same thing) but you already know that. 

Crying and no energy re good signs btw


----------



## dingle123

shazkowalski said:


> Lol you guys are so right!!
> 
> How are you today dingle? X


Trying to lay low but it's not working, heehee.

I'm ss like a mad woman, sigh. How are you? Xxx


----------



## Birdiepie

Housewives time girls


----------



## shazkowalski

Lol dingle likewise! Am trying to plan my husbands surprise 40th for next summer so at least that distracts me a bit!! Have you tested again? X

ID chin up Hunni the hormones etc play havoc with you I know it is hard but try to stay positive xxx


----------



## dingle123

Birdiepie said:


> Housewives time girls


Sarah needs a smack!!!


----------



## Birdiepie

dingle123 said:


> Birdiepie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Housewives time girls
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah needs a smack!!!
Click to expand...

And a longer dress


----------



## dingle123

Haha!


----------



## Birdiepie

And Jim the chin is a tool. He will have to go rent a bigger house now to keep up with the Dubrows


----------



## ld593

Thank you all so much!!! Means a lot! xx


----------



## naomi0410

I have just done a ovulation test as was told they can detect prgnancy is this true do any of you know? As it cam up positive straight away. I wanna say yes that's right but don't honestly know xx


----------



## ld593

when is your OTD naomi? Have you done a HPT? does it say the same?


----------



## tryingsecondtime

I read about ovulation tests used as a pregnancy ones
LH and HCG are similar
however I recommend to use HPT 

tell me your result and let's buy HPT


----------



## shazkowalski

I have heard that Naomi but personally I would try to get a proper hpt so that you can trust the result x


----------



## TAW

hi ladies, 

Im sending lots of   and   to the ladie that are not feeling to positive at the mo xxx and to the ladies that have recieved their  congrats xxx

Hope all you lovely ladies get your   xxx

Question- im now only 2dp2dt and have fluttery sensation and sharp pains along with dull ache? are these symtoms from ec/et? not all the time they come and go...have slightly sore (.)(.) but not to bad? xx

tracey

xxx


----------



## shazkowalski

Taw it will be from the procedures and all of the medications you are on Hunni. Congrats on being PUPO!!!!! 

Love
Shaz


----------



## jennyes2011

Hi everyone,

I CANNOT believe I'm saying this... and have been dreaming about this for a very long time, but I just got a    First one I have ever had in my whole life.
I had really bad AF cramping last night (7dp2dt) exactly like I was on a full AF. This morning I had brown spotting so my heart sank, but it stopped. So I decided to test OMG OMG OMG!!!

Now just praying that everything will be looking good at Beta. The digital stick said pregnant 1-2 weeks.

xxx


----------



## shazkowalski

Cautious congratulations on the bfp!!!


----------



## princess79

Congrats Jenny!!!
Sounds similar to my story... Praying it's good news for everyone on the OTDs!!!
X


----------



## TAW

Jenny- I'm so pleased on your BFP I'm hoping its here to stay   xx


----------



## K25

Congrats Jenny sounds similar to me as well. I had brown spotting just 2days after et then tested 7dp5dt and has been positive ever since. When's your otd?xx


----------



## tryingsecondtime

Jennyes

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Birdiepie

I was told not to test early due to the hcg in the gonasi as it could effect the result so will just have to sit it out  

Well done girls on your bfp's


----------



## tryingsecondtime

what about:

Deb1234	IVF	5th October	
Tracyxx	FET	5th October 
yrblueeyedgirl	IVF	5th October	  
Laughter123	ICSI	5th October	

Did they test?


----------



## ld593

Congrats Jenny!!     its here to stay!!! xxx


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

Good evenin lovely ladies. Big CONGRATS to all with BFP! You give me hope!!

I am today, 4 days post 5 day transfer... I had a blast put back Monday. I have, today had some cramping...
With back ache. Been so upset all day. My last cycle, about 3 days before period I got on an off period pains then AF arrived... I'm just dreading this ending and I'm only 4 days in. 

My OTD isn't until 14th, but on the 10th that will be 2 weeks since EC.

Any ideas ladies? Xxx


----------



## shazkowalski

I am same stage as you gun and I test on 10th xxx


----------



## shazkowalski

Hun even damn iPhone heh


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

Is that to me shaz? Lol indeed, my phones like that!!! 

My test date seems alittle late...


----------



## nikkala30

Hi abbey... I'm at same stage as you.. Had my 5 day blast put back on Monday.. But they told me my OTD was the 12th..  Had no symptoms at all yesterday..but i had.slight cramping today and my back is killing as we speak !! Can't stand this waiting ! Big hugs..x

X


----------



## jennyes2011

Thanks so much  My OTD is the 10th (Wednesday) so got a bit of a wait  
I can tell you that AF type cramping is good x


----------



## shazkowalski

Lol yeh it was abbey! Most clinics test two weeks after egg collection so your otd does seem a little late :-(

Shaz x


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

Amazing how the dates vary between clinics! I'm not going to lie, I am pretty low about the cramping, as much as I read its good... I see many ladies in the past stating periods pains... And getting a period. Like I did last time.

Sorry I've been so upbeat during the whole treatment but today, with the ovairy pains. Back pains and womb ache, I feel like its over.

Does the progesterone meds cause sore nipples? As trigger shot would surely be out of my system now? I had it Monday, so 11 days ago?? I have had sore nipples before ET so I know that's nothing to get excited abut for me lol xxx

Maybe il will take a sneaky test on the 10th (2wws after EC) IF my period isn't here. (The *****)


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

Hahaha girls, I went to write (the *****) referring to my AF.. And my iPad changed it to (the women)!!!


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

Ok did it again.... I'm clogging up the wall now. Apologies *giggles* well that lifted my mood lol


----------



## nikkala30

haha the dreaded woman... !!! I decided I was going to do a sneaky test on the 10th too if I can hold out that long and if (the woman) doesn't show her evil self!! X

CONGRATS jennyes2011 xx


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

Haha, I have a feeling this name for a period will stick. Stay Away WOMAN I don't want you round here!! Your not welcome! (Any new ladies will read and run after reading this!)  

Anyone else missing hot baths? I am... She types as she runs a warm shower... GRRR


----------



## shazkowalski

Lol there are going to be a lot of us testing on the 10th!!! Hope to god its a lucky day for us all  

I am not missing hot baths but I am missing the gym and running! But will so be worth it if I get the result that I am prayin for!!!

Shaz x


----------



## Holly82

Congratulations Jenny   over the moon for you hun. Can i ask what you did/had diff this time with regards to meds?   i have tested again today at 9dp3dt and BFN but i feel ok as i've already decided what i need to do next which is to get more tests done and change clinics. x


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

It's still early holly, not over until AF arrives! 

Yes let's hope so ladies!!   hurry up 10th! X


----------



## nikkala30

Yes let's pray for the 10th ( and obviously every other day for everyone else)    

Holly still early yet don't give up hope   xxx


----------



## shazkowalski

Holly it's very early days Hunni- don't give up hope just yet xxx


----------



## Holly82

Thanks girls   i'm trying to my best to keep my chin up just incase      will test again in the morn   it will have changed. x

My OTD is the 8th anyone else the same? x


----------



## naomi0410

I just tested woth a first response and it was negative. I'm getting cramps like af is coming. My otd is monday. I just find it odd how i got a full on + on ovulation test and negative om prego xx


----------



## jennyes2011

For those worried about trigger shot, just read this on the www.peeonastick.com:

*44. How long does it take synthetic hCG (trigger shot) to leave my body before I can test for pregnancy?* Every woman's metabolism is different, but as a general rule of thumb, you should allow 1 day for every 1,000 units of hCG you injected. The standard hCG dose is 10,000 units; thus, 10 days after the shot, the synthetic hCG should be gone and you should be able to test for pregnancy without detecting the shot. However, you should ask your doctor what the recommended protocol for your dosage is.


----------



## Holly82

naomi - I've never used a ovulation test before but how many days post transfer are you, and how old was your embie/s that you had put back? x


----------



## jennyes2011

naomi0410: how many days passed transfer are you?   your embies are implanting


----------



## naomi0410

Hi i had a 3dt 2 embies 1 grade 7 and a grade 8. Im 3 days away from testing. It did have a very faint 2nd line but not sure on it.xx


----------



## tryingsecondtime

I am today 6dp5dt
and my ODT is 8th October


----------



## tryingsecondtime

naomi

I had a very faint line today as well
cannot believe it is BFP

I'm going to test again tomorrow morning


----------



## naomi0410

Me either but the line was faint so makes me question it. I'm not testing again until monday now. The test i did today was a first response, but i've heard they aren't that good. SO going to buy some clear blue ready for monday xx


----------



## poppet42

Hi can I join this thread.
I am 4pt 5dt of a donor IVF cycle and my offical test date is 12 october and I'm going mad. I've had pains in my ovary regions, lower abdomen and back since day 1. My breasts seem to have exploded in the last 2 days but they are not sore. I also couldn't inject the clexane into my tummy this evening, its like my skin has got tougher. I'm also worried because I've developed a cold and sneezing like mad. Is anyone experiencing anything like this?

cheers
poppet


----------



## shazkowalski

Hi poppet and welcome to the madness!! Everything you describe is perfectly normal after et Hunni x


----------



## poppet42

Thanks Shaz
This is only my second cycle, my last 2ww. I only had a bit of spotting on day 7, which resulted in a BFP, but sadly a mc at 7wks. I just didn't expect my boobs to get so big. maybe its the utrogestan, I had cyclogest last time.

poppet


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Sorry for not being here the last 24 hours  technology!

Welcome to the ladies joining yesterday today lots of luck with the wait

 all around

 to this weekends testers, i am away this weekend so will update the first page on monday 

Have a good weekend

Donna


----------



## lucy3423

Hi all, 
Could i join please, in 2ww due to test on oct 18th. xx


----------



## ShahShah

Hi all

I tested today althought not due to test until 11th, and it was negative.  Is this too early as now feel like this is it and no point in continuing with the other week as not hopeful.  This 2ww is agonising.  

ShahShah


----------



## shazkowalski

It is way too early shah! Don't lose hope yet try and hang in there- there probably wouldn't be enough hcg forming yet to show up x


----------



## ShahShah

Thanks I was so depressed about it after testing and then wished I had not tested and just waited, but have no symptoms now at all except back pains so will test again later on hopefully with a different result. x


----------



## dingle123

Morning ladies,

Gawd it's early! Tested today @ 5dp5dt - nuffink. Now I'm wide-bloody-awake!!!

Had the most awful nights sleep - my whole body, including scalp was so, so itchy. I was scratching everything from my eyebrow to my ankle. 

Back later for a catch up....going to make coffee (mock, man I miss real coffee) 

Xxxx


----------



## ld593

Morning ladies , just on my way to work. Haven't tested but dh sprayed his deoderant in the bathroom after I had a glass of water and I was sick! I know this isn't a nice sign but I wouldn't normally flinch! Xxx


----------



## nikkala30

Morning, had terrible nights sleep ! Hot flushes, feeling nauseas and AF type cramps..not sure if its a good sign or a bad one... 
Hope everyone testing today gets there   

Dingle123 and shahshah still early yet xx

Welcome Lucy 3423 and poppet42 xx


----------



## deb1234

Morning all. 
I tested as instructed yesterday and it was obviously a bfn after all of the bleeding. There was still a bit of me hoping for a miracle but it was not to be. I feel that I should keep visiting on here to support you wonderful ladies who have supported me so well but to preserve my sanity I am going to duck out now until my little frostie ray of hope can be put where it belongs. Sorry  

Good luck to you all. We all deserve a BFP so am   that you all get one.


----------



## dingle123

deb....much love to you. Xxxx


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

I tested this morning too..... 5dp5d5 - neg.

Ugh. Just after yesterday's aches and pains I wanted to see, I will test again on Wednesday when it's the 10th.

My nipples and boobs this morning feel normal. At least now I tested and got a neg I know trigger shot is out of my system.

Can't lie ladies, finding this stage the hardest yet. If my embie was expanded on day of transfer. It would have hatched and began implanting 24/48 hours later. (So nurse said) which would have brought me from monday to Wednesday - today's Saturday so maybe it hasn't finished implanting / built up enough HCG yet. No period is always a great sign, it's your bodies pregnancy test - my friend got a BFN up until her period was 4 days, she was trying naturally, but she always says many women don't get a positive until a few days AFTER they can test. Due to this hormoan building up. So early testers like me, don't give up.

Massive warm cuddles to those with AF -   xxxxx


----------



## nikkala30

Big hugs deb   xx


----------



## K25

Good luck for everyone testing today.

So sorry to hear that deb, hope it works out for u.

Tryingsecondtime-congrats hope it's good news this morning too!

How's everyone's 2ww goin? Hope your not going mad!

Afm- otd today and yep it's a bfp for me! So finally my 2ww has finished now hopefully can enjoy my 9 months( once if had a scan to check baby is ok) 

Xxxxx


----------



## ld593

deb - so sorry to hear your news! Good luck with your frostie!!! Big hugs xx

k25 - congratulations! Hope all is well on your scan!!! Could it be twins


----------



## K25

Hi id hoping it is have had what I think is morning sickness since about day 3 after et. I'd be happy with 1 though.

U haven't got long to test now. How r u feeling x


----------



## ld593

k25 - sick! lol was sick this morning but have managed to keep my toast down! DH wont let me test til OTD now so im just   the sickness is my sign! Are you getting your bloods done?


----------



## tryingsecondtime

This is my 7dp5dt

my second line is still faint    

I did also Clearblue test

'PREGNANT 1-2 WEEKS'  

please be strong   and stay with mummy 9 months (I don't have symptoms     )


Good luck testers


----------



## shazkowalski

Ah congratulations trying that is fantastic news!!!!! X

Debs so sorry Hunni! Xxx

Dingle and abbey it is still early days- crossing my fingers for all of us for Wednesday!! Xxx

Hi to everyone else!

Shaz xxx


----------



## ld593

Trying - that sounds good!!! Hope it gets darker in next couple of days for you!!! 1-2 weeks sounds promising!!! Many people dont have symptoms until 6 weeks so i wouldn't worry!!!


----------



## dingle123

Wooohooo trying!!!!  

Random question: sitting on the couch my DP just shrieked omg your eye! I have a large burst blood vessel in my left eye - no idea where it came from! Anyone else had this on the 2ww?


----------



## tryingsecondtime

thank you  
please   for my little one/ones to stay with me


----------



## tryingsecondtime

no dingle

observe your eye, hope it will disappear quickly


----------



## dingle123

tryingsecondtime said:


> thank you
> please  for my little one/ones to stay with me


I have everything crossed for you, lovely


----------



## Nosilab

Morning ladies

Just popping in to say that I tested again today on OTD and it's still a definite BFN for me  

It's been lovely chatting to you all, and have enjoyed reading all your posts.  Many congrats to all those with a BFP   and massive hugs to all those with a BFN    praying that next time is our time  

Good luck to all those still waiting to test  

xxx


----------



## naomi0410

Trying your otd was the same as mine wasn't it? the 8th? I'm dying to do another test but dh won't let me, but i got a 2nd faint line yesterday and so far, touch wood nothing going wrong.

I'm going to buy some tests 2moro, including a digital clear blue ready for monday morning. I don't wanna get too happy but at the same time that line was there, so makes me think i have finally got my rainbow baby xxxx


----------



## shazkowalski

So sorry Naomi big hugs Hunni xxxxx


----------



## ld593

Nosilab - so sorry to hear your news!!! I was   like mad for you!!! Good luck for next time!!! Big hugs   xxx

Naomi - Congrats! Good luck for OTD, hope you see a lovely BFP!!!


----------



## Nosilab

Thank you ld593    heaps of luck for your OTD     xxx


----------



## dingle123

Nosilab - truly sorry. Sending you a


----------



## dingle123

Naomi - big congrats! I was pleaded to see one of your symptoms was itchy skin - I felt tormented last night! Xx


----------



## shazkowalski

Sorry I had a blonde moment and got all confused!

Naomi congrats! X

Nosilab I am so sorry Hunni xxxx


----------



## Nosilab

Thank you lovelies, off out now to get some sun and try and clear my head xxx


----------



## naomi0410

Thanks ladies, i'm just dying to do more tests to see it in writing. but hubby wont let me.lol someone said a lines a line no matter how faint it is. What do you girls think?


----------



## ld593

naomi - i think i said that! lol As a nurse we take a faint line as positive when dealing with drugs tests! Im sure this is similar, they just pick up on different chemicals in the urine! xx


----------



## naomi0410

Sorry id593 I mist of missed that. I think i'm just driving myself mad.lol I just   that the   is correct and sticks.xx

When is your otd ID593?


----------



## jennyes2011

Holly82: Your only 12dpo and still in it!! 
We didn't do any immune treatment or tests - this was our differences, and I have no idea which one made the difference, my feeling is the ultrasound transfer and the infection.
* new clinic (QE) with ultrasound guided transfer
* Gonal-F instead of Menapur (due to PCO)
* lower dose Gonal-F although I still had same number of eggs as last time
* Had an infection (ureaplasma) cleared so we believe this may have helped DH sperm 
* triple progesterone (1200mg)

To all those with BFNs you will get your BFP- we didnt think it would happen after 3 fails. Just keep fighting and stay strong (which we all are anyway). Its still early days for us but this is the first time I have been able to say 'Im pregnant'

tryingsecondtime: congratulations!!!!! No symptoms doesn't mean anything all that matters is the BFP.
Id593: sounds promising!!
K25: Congratulations!!! Hope we can join you too soon x

Jenny xxx


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

Congrats Jenny. Was you getting cramping? Xxx


----------



## ld593

naomi - OTD is on wednesday 10th! So happy for you! Hope i will follow!!! xx


----------



## naomi0410

Thanks Id593 really hope you get your bfp aswel. If only we could all get it.xxx


----------



## jennyes2011

abbey_elizabeth88: yes definitely - On 6dp2dt they were very, very mild not sure if gas, and I had backache just like AF , which was worse next day. My boobs started to hurt less (still dont hurt as much as at the beginning) Then on the evening of 8dp2dt I had AF pains EXACTLY like I was having AF, but there was no bleed. Then next day, about 9AM got very light brown spotting and my heart sunk because it was the same day that it happened last time, but AF cramps had gone. They came back a little a bit later on, but spotting didn't. I took a test and BFP! The cramping is now mild on and off, had a few shooting pains, and feeling bloated again (although only just noticed this coming back last night).


----------



## K25

Sorry to those who didn't get there bfp I hope it works out for u.

Congrats Naomi and Jenny have either of u got your scans booked? Mine is on 30th October 3weeks time she said il be nearly 7 weeks by then. It's weird how the time it all. Not having bloods done don't know how to go about getting that done. 

Still feel sicky haven't actually been sick though. Tummy keeps making funny noises and I'm already eating more because I'm still hungry after lol. Keep getting little twinges and aches in belly but I'm sure that's just things inside making room.

Xxxx


----------



## jennyes2011

K25: Havent had OTD yet - its not till Wednesday, I think the scan gets booked then. Its going to be nail biting!


----------



## K25

I know how u feel I'm so nervous but excited too. Still can't believe I'm pregnant though. We should just enjoy it as much as we can, but we ave all had a tough journey to get here in the first place.
Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for u xx


----------



## naomi0410

K25 my otd is monday. Although i'm doing a digi tomorrow. So monday if it's positive i ring the clinic. I had the treatment in manchester even though i live in plymouth. So i'm going to ask if i can arrange my scan in plymouth, to save the hassle and stress of travelling to manchester xxx


----------



## K25

Well good luck for tomz. That s a long way to go! I thought it was bad going from Maidstone to tunbridge wells, that must of been a trek for u xx


----------



## ShahShah

Hi ladies

Congrats to all that have BFPs!!  Everyone deserves it.  And so sorry for al those that have had BFN's, it is hard going the 2ww but all we can do is stay positive, i'm just going to test again when it is due and see what happens from there , no sign of AF but loads of pains, not sure if that is good or bad! 

ShahShah


----------



## princess79

Gosh naomi.. How come you decided to have treatment in Manchester when it's so far from your home...?
X


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

Jenny. Gosh that is so helpful thank you. Sounds very similar to me only no spotting, yet lol. My boobs are hurting less now. Probley trigger shot wearing off.

Had a few dull aches in womb today. I felt wet down there when walking around town. Going to the toilet I had to prepare myself to see red! But nothing, an I was wearing brilliant white knickers! Nothing when wiped away either. I reckon that's the crinone gel making me feel like that.

Have you had any discharge Jenny? What 2ww meds are you on? I have crinone gel 8% once an eve. X


----------



## ld593

HI everyone. Can't believe I'm about to say this but I couldn't help it, I tested! I got a faint BFP! OH my gosh! My dh Will not get excited but have not had any second line for 2 years so Im so happy! XXX


----------



## shazkowalski

That is amazing news id!! Congratulations! Xxx


----------



## Birdiepie

Congratulations ld 

Is it just me that has worn white pants every day since ET


----------



## naomi0410

Hey ladies just done a digi and got a   i'm sooooooo happy. my otd is monday xxx


----------



## ld593

Fantastic news naomi   on  How does it feel to say you are PREGNANT!!!! hehehe...

I just got faint bfp   its sticky!!!


----------



## Birdiepie

Congratulations Naomi


----------



## shazkowalski

Congrats Naomi xxx


----------



## B81

Evening....Can't keep up with you girlies...so many posts!!!!!!!

BIG CONGRATS to all BFP's...brilliant news and am hoping and praying I have the same!! Still one more week to wait til my OTD...can't believe how many people have tested early...I am too scared to?? lol!!!!!!!!!

Still having different symptoms every day but it all gets confusing!!!!!! Very tired even when I get up and some slight twinges but thats all really!!!!!!

Hope you are all having a relaxing evening xxxx

Love Billie x


----------



## naomi0410

Thank's all. I never thought i'd be saying those words again to be honest. I think my angel baby Aiden has brought me a miracle, as i'm due 5 days after I was with him.

I don't feel pregnant to be honest and wasn't expecting it, as my symptoms had gone apart from tiredness.xxxx


----------



## tryingsecondtime

ld593, naomi

 
wow! I am so happy! My congratulations!!!!!!!!

Noami  

I'm going to test again on Monday just to compare lines

this is very good day girls


----------



## tryingsecondtime

naomi

could you update your profile, please?
I don't see info about ET, OTD etc


----------



## naomi0410

Hi hun changed my signature with all details on. just gotta ring clinic on monday xx


----------



## tryingsecondtime

sweet


----------



## missbristol12

So its my first month TTC, the man and I have decided to have a go at baby making... still not really down with the lingo, and my cycle is a bit sporadic (fluctuates between 35-39 days) so not holding up much hope for this first month!

Ovulation was expected 4/5/6ish (I think). So first testing will be around 20th or so. Still a bit befuddled lol!


----------



## jennyes2011

Having a nightmare. Started spotting yesterday afternoon (brown/pink) and it hasn't stopped yet. Did a test this morning and the line was lighter. I think I'm losing the baby  Have already told my parents so will have to ring them and tell them I lost it. I feel sick with worry  Have to wait till WEDNESDAY for OTD - rang the doctor but he said spotting doesnt mean anything has happened and have to still wait till Wednesday. I can't cope with this at all think I'm going to crack up!


----------



## dingle123

Jenny - this could be implatation bleeding!!!


----------



## Birdiepie

Huge hugs Jenny. See. What the morning brings xx

I've had AF type pain since yesterday and am now convinced it hasn't worked. No bleeding yet though. I was 7dp3dt but it doesn't feel like implantation it feels like a big fat period is going to arrive :-(

Good luck MissBristol and enjoy practising. That is the downside to treatment as you don't get any


----------



## dingle123

Morning ladies,

I tested ridiculously early today (knackered now!)

Very faint line with a First Response. DP has also checked it....not going mad - definitely there!!! Excited but realise it is very early days still. OTD is Wed (I'm 6dp5dt today) so hoping it will get darker as the days goes by.

Laura xx


----------



## jennyes2011

Just checked the test again, and the line isnt as light as I first thought - but only on half the line. In fact the top bit of the line looks darker. What does that mean?
Still spotting this morning, still only brown


----------



## staceysm

Hi Ladies,

Haven't posted here before.

Dingle, Congrats 

I admire the women that hold out to OTD, I could never do that.  I got a BFP yesterday and today and now I am looking at the lines and comparing them and thinking today's isn't as dark as yesterday's.  It's crazy isn't it, you think why do us early tester's put ourselves through it?  I am of to Centre Parc's tomorrow, so really wanted an idea of what the outcome could be.  I don't want to be doing to many activities if I am pregnant and also will have to watch what I eat.

Will test again tomorrow and see what happens then.

All the best ladies.

Stacey
X


----------



## jennyes2011

no just took another HPT with same wee and it is definitely lighter


----------



## Praying for a miracle

Jennyes, 

Try not and test for at least a few days because you will drive your self mad, I would wait until tomorrow morning now.

If you had 2 transferred it may be because 1 did not stick around?

I can totally relate to how you will be feeling as you can see from my sig.

If you need a rant or anything feel free on me, I'm at QE to so maybe paths will cross one day

Hugs,  

Laura


----------



## jennyes2011

Thank you - have been through three failed cycles, and this is by far the worst thing I have experienced.


----------



## shazkowalski

Morning all,

Jenny don't lose hope hun x

Dingle tentative congratulations Hunni xxx

I am still resisting the urge to pee on a stick, but not confident anyway for Wednesday. Got mild cramping today so got an awful feeling that the witch will be makin an appearance :-(

Shaz x


----------



## TAW

Morning ladies

Jenny-   that your positive line get darker hunni xxx

Dingle congrats sweetie xxx

Stacey- Hi hun, fancy meeting you on here aswell lol, how you doing? im so pleasd for you and also hopes it continues xxxxx

To all you ather lovely ladies with BFP's a big congrats xxx

To all the ladies that it didnt work for this cycle im hoping you can stay strong and continue with this emotional journey xxxx  

AFM- im now only 4dp2dt and have had a few twinges/sharp pains not much pain on the whole tho? no spotting, but have sore (.)(.) but hals had a strange fluttering/achey sensations? pob to much over annalyzing things.....its doing my head in as OTD is the 17th oct ages away yet, driving me  ........

take care all

tracey

xxxxxx


----------



## tryingsecondtime

congratulations ladies


----------



## Rory

Congrats to LD, Naomi and Trying! 
Jenny - sending you lots of good vibes and praying it sticks.
AFM, I did my blood test yesterday and to my amazement it was a  . So happy even if still hard to believe it. Even went to do a HPT just to be sure.  Now I'm  that it will stick for 9 months.
Have a nice Sunday everyone! x


----------



## TAW

Yay so pleased for you Rory I'm  its sticks around for the next 9months xxx


----------



## jennyes2011

Sticky vibes all round then  xxx


----------



## tryingsecondtime

rory

congratulations


----------



## B81

Hey Birdiepie how are you How u finding the wait?? x


----------



## jennyes2011

My spotting seems to be subsiding (hope i'm not jinxing it). Did another test with the same FMU and line now looks almost exactly the same as the first test I did on Friday night. 
Just did my temperature and its 37.28!! and I'm wandering around with just a dressing gown on (TMI). Still feeling bloated and (.)(.) sore so feeling hopeful again x what a panic 

Congrats Rory - and well done for holding out till OTD !!! Amazing!


----------



## Birdiepie

Billie81 said:


> Hey Birdiepie how are you How u finding the wait?? x


Roll on Friday that's all I can say 

Have you tested yet or will you hold out until otd??


----------



## Holly82

Jenny - So glad the spotting has stopped  . When is your OTD? Hope your ok now. x 

Rory - Congrtaulations   x 

Good luck to everyone testing tommorrow   my OTD is tommorrow, i have had two + tests today at 11dp3dt but they are very faint and they were BFN the day before so not holding out much hope as think this could be another chemical? i have had two chemicals in the past so i know this could certainly happen again but guess i'll just have to wait and see, if its chemical atleast this time i will get some answers as my clinic have said they will send/do more tests for me after a third but   this time my embie/s stay   x


----------



## B81

Hey Birdiepie....am trying to hold out for Friday...what about you?? Just sat down and feel like I have period pains...?


----------



## Holly82

Hi Billie   period pains are normal and lots of girls have them and go on to get there BFP, i think most of the girls on this thread who have a BFP had period pains   x


----------



## princess79

Evening girls..
OTD tomorrow.. Have had four days of bfp, so hoping tomorrow I can ring clinic with positive news and book in for scan!
Just wanted to say though... When I squeeze my nipple (was checking for 'inverted nipples, as want to sort that out as breastfeeding was a nightmare with dd!!!) I got some discharge(!) after initially freaking out, dr google tells me that apparently that is also a sign of early pregnancy!!! Woo!
NOT that I advocate everyone going round squeezing their nipples :-0

X


----------



## Holly82

Princess79 - Do you have to go in to your clinic or will you just do another test in the morn? Congrats on your BFP   LOL about the nipples, my boobs are quite painful today. x


----------



## princess79

Hi Holly!
Will do a hpt in am... Really hoping I won't have to go in (haven't before) although when I had ET this time they seemed a bit more keen on blood tests to 'check'!... Need to get some more cyclogest anyhooo!
Praying your line is nice and strong tomorrow, or do you go in for bloods?
X


----------



## Holly82

Princess - I have to go in for bloods and quite like it as you get to know your HCG num although if its low dunno whether i wanna know   wooo bet you can't wait to get your scan date, do you think you could be having twins since you have 2-3 weeks on digi? I know you only had one put back but it could have split   x


----------



## B81

Hey Holly...Thank you for your post, made me feel a bit better!!!!! I noticed your OTD is tomorrow...and see you have a BFP, thats amazing...keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## princess79

Holly...Gosh - twins??! It's a possibility I guess, but I think 2-3 wkks on cbd would be about right, as I would have O'd about 2+ weeks ago (Thurs 20th).
Also if twins I would expect hpt to be going through stages quicker... If it says 3+ wks tomorrow - I'll re-evaluate though!!!!

X


----------



## tryingsecondtime

Holly

is great to hear that you got a BFP  

tomorrow is my OTD as well
hope to see a darker line


----------



## thepheonix

Hey ladies

Congrats on the BFPs & hugs to all who didn't get the happy endin they wanted. Lots of luck and baby dust for next try. 

AFM I feel rubbish. There's no way of a BFP for me. 2 days are transfer I had my god daughter over and I got a few hefty kicks in the stomach from a tantrum she threw   an since then all I've had is on and off cramps. I just can't believe it. 

My symptoms are sore nipples, sore back and cramping on and off. No bleeding or spotting. And absolute exhaustion. Which are all signs of AF for me  OTD isn't until 15/10/12 which is still a while away but I just want it to hurry up so I can get the BFN over and done with!

Sorry about the ME post just wanted to offload as I can't do it to DP he still thinks theres a possibility.


----------



## shazkowalski

Phoenix please don't give up hope you really do never know xxx


----------



## K25

Phoenix u never know u have symptoms that I had, there is still hope for u yet try and stay positive xx

Princess I won't be squeezing my nipples they are so sore at the moment. Really want my bloods done to see my hcg level but they haven't offered it to me  xx

Congrats to all u other ladies who r getting bfp and sorry to hear about the bfn I'm thinking of u all xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies

  to the ladies with BFN 

 to those with BFP

 for testing tomorrow Princess79 (officially), Holly82, Naomi0410 and tryingsecondtime

 all around

Donna


----------



## staceysm

Thephoenix,

Stay positive, if a toddler could dislodge an embryo then no would have any more then one child.  I have a very active 2 year old, so there has been no rest for me at all.

I have had BFP's two days running.

Off to bed soon Ladies, we are off to Centre Parc's tomorrow.

 to everyone.

Stacey
X


----------



## Little Carly Bean

Hello Everyone, 

Please can I join this thread? My test day is the 19th October.

Really tired now but will catch up very soon, love to all xxxxx


----------



## bernie1971

Hi, I would like to join too! Was on the Over40s treatment thread back in May... then took a break. 2ww as of today, doing a Clomid cycle. This is my second one. It turns out that I produced just as many follicles on 50mg Clomid as I did with IVF! So there you go. Lots of baby dust to all! 

Bernie1971


----------



## fairypants

Hello girls, I'd love to join you too please? I had ICSI no.1 a few months back but due to OHSS had all embryos (14) frozen. Had 4 thawed, and 3 days later had 2 transferred on the 3rd. The embryos weren't great quality (well one was '_quite_ good') though they didn't tell me what grade? So we're a bit worried but hopeful. OTD is 19th.

Good luck to you all xxx


----------



## Birdiepie

Hi Bernie, I'm in the over 40 thread too as I'm not far away from the magic number  

For some reason we bypassed all other options and went straight to ivf. I think it is because the cut off in age for your free go is 40. Good luck with your cycle  

Fairypants I don't know the official grade of mine either other than they were 8 and 9 cell. Will keep my fi gets crossed for you during your 2ww.

Mine is the 12th and it can't come quick enough


----------



## dingle123

Morning ladies

*Fairy pants* - welcome and good luck - roll on the 19th xx

*thephoneix* - please hang in there - it's not over yet!!

*Birdie pie* - you still not testing? Very, very impressed with your restraint!

*Bernie* - another big welcome 

*Little Carley* - 19th seems to be a popular OTD! Lots of sticky vibes xxx

*Stacey* - enjoy Center Parks - feed a squirrel for me please!

*Shaz* - you still not testing? I'm impressed!

*Naomi* - good luck with official test xxx

*Holly* - another good for official test xxx

*trying* - cant wait to hear your 'official' news today 

*princess* - lots of luck xxx

AFM: 7dp5dt - took another test - line is darker, hooray! OTD is Wed.

Lxxxx


----------



## princess79

Morning!
Hows all the testers? Holly?
Afm.... OTD!!! And it's a BFP!!!!
So happy!
Now the dreaded 2ww till the scan :-0
Baby dust to everyone!!!
X


----------



## shazkowalski

Congrats princess! X

Congrats dingle my fellow lister lady! Did you have any af type cramping at all?  I am not testing early. I am pretty sure it hasn't worked again and am in no rush to confirm it xxx


----------



## dingle123

I had AF cramps on day 2 - that was it. Lots of lower back pain the last few days which felt 'periody'...


----------



## Buntyg

Morning Ladies,

Congratulations to all with their BFP .    to all who didn't get there this time x

Good luck to all those testing today and all October 2 week waiters 

AFM - my clinic moved my OTD to today as I am now 14dp 4dtand as expected it's a BFN.  I am now going to to give it one last go with Penny @ Serum

Lots of Babydust to you all

BuntyG x


----------



## jennyes2011

Spotting still there today, and line is significantly lighter. I think I'm going to get my period today, and this is a chemical?


----------



## NickyRich

Am in such an emotional state at the moment!  Still losing yucky discharge-sometimes red in colour, or brown like the end of a period.  My OTD is Wednesday but decided to test this morning as I have been so anxious with all the losing discharge etc and my Tesco HPT says negative.  Deep down, I think that will be the result on Wednesday-hubby is trying to stay positive.  Don't know if I am imagining any symptoms-i.e.-extreme tiredness, headaches, back ache, sore boobs and weird taste in my mouth and no appetitite or whether they could be down to the gestone injections I am on-100mg a day.  Feel so defeated at the moment.  Think I will buy a Clear Blue test for Wednesday, wonder if my period will arrive in the meantime-I was due on Friday.  My hubby and mum say I have tested too early but as we had a blast and a morula put back, I would think it would show by now


----------



## dingle123

Nicky - we have the same OTD and I had already said to my DP that if it were a BFN on Wed that I'd carry on a few more days with pessaries etc - Morulas are slow developers so could take a few extra days. Therefore.....you've got almost a week before you can write this cycle off!

Also: we had a very faint line yesterday with First Response. Got over excited and re-tested on my cheap boots home test - nuffink. So maybe try a different test?

Xxx


----------



## dingle123

jennyes2011 said:


> Spotting still there today, and line is significantly lighter. I think I'm going to get my period today, and this is a chemical?


I really hope that is not the case, Jenny. Everything crossed for you


----------



## K25

Jenny and bunty sorry to hear that xx

Nicky just hold on to otd u never know xx

Dingle I tested on about 5 different tests lol so is def worth a different brand. God luck xx

Good luck to all u other testers today xxx


----------



## tryingsecondtime

good morning ladies

jenny and bunty

I am sorry that this time you got your BFN  
I keep fingers crossed for your next try

AFM  Today is my ODT 9dp5dp and is   
the second line is much darker but not as dark as a control one
I will do my first beta hcg today   

princess


----------



## K25

Congrats princess, do u go to your clinic for your beta hcg? I really want mine done for peace of mind. Do u think I should ask my clinic to see if they do it their wise I have to wait 3wks for scan xx


----------



## jennyes2011

This is my fourth attempt and last one on NHS - so hard to take  Got 2 frozen embryos but have little hope. Been crying all morning. I know its not 'over' yet but you can just tell. 

Congrats to the BFPs - I'm not one of them anymore.


----------



## naomi0410

Hi ladies it's my otd today and got 2   the clinics test and a clearblue digital. The clearblue now say2-3 weeks so hcg is rising. Now i just have to wait for 6 week scan to make sure everythings ok.

 to all who got a bfn hope is still there for you xxxx


----------



## K25

So sorry Jenny there is hope yet.  I know how u feel its so horrible hope things work out for u xx


----------



## princess79

K25. Have a beta done if it will put your mind at rest... For me though the stress (and expense) of travelling to clinic isn't worth knowing.. And if I know, so what... Can't change anything at this point! Will book in for scan in 2 SMS hopefully.. Reckon I'm 4+4 now and clinic does scan at 6wks..

Jenny - so sorry :-(... But my BFP is from 1 frostie... It does work and less stressful on body!
X


----------



## Birdiepie

Well today I am 9dp3dt and have still resisted the temptation to test although I can't stop thinking about it   My otd is this Friday.

Realistically % wise my chances of a bfp are slim but I haven't had any bleeding. Do most people get their period before otd or once you've stopped the meds. I'm just on cyclogest arm.


----------



## Trix_bell

Bidiepie I am 8dp2dt and also resisting the urge to test!  To be honest I am too scared to test.  I have not had any bleeding either.  Why do you think your chances of a bfp are slim?


----------



## K25

Princess i might just ring them and ask but your def right it's out of my control now! When do u time your pregnancy from? I'm trying to work mine out not sure how to I had fet on 25th  sept??xx


----------



## Trix_bell

Jenny and Bunty so sorry it's not better news  

Congrats to all the ladies with their bfp  

I really don't know what I think about me.  I am now 8dp2dt and yesterday I had quite bad cramps in the morning like af was on her way then they eased but I had it again later on in the day then again it eased.  Today no cramping at all really, maybe just the odd twinge.  Who knows, I have no idea!  I can't wait for Sunday to arrive when I test I just need to know either way.  I am fedf up of obsessing about if I am or not.


----------



## princess79

K25
I am timing from date of 'ovulation' plus 14... So IF I had had EC it would have been on Friday 21st ... So therefore that was 2+4 ago, so therefore a dr would date 4+4... Or so I think?!!
I too had FET, with a 5dt blastocyst... 
It's all a bit confusing and to be honest won't know till 12 wk scan..
When I was preg with dd we went for 12 wk scan to be told she was too small to measure (dates prob wrong even though I had ivf and knew exactly!!) so we had to wait a week and go back... an agonising week, thinking there was something wrong etc... As it happened she was born 2 wks early and is very tall!!! The point being, it's not an exact science, and everyone and every embryo is different! Frustrating!!
X


----------



## K25

That's is confusing lol think il wait for scan. I'm just so impatient I feel the need to know ha ha. Have u got your scan booked nowxx


----------



## Attagirl

Hi everyone, just popping in for a quickie as I am 5dp5dt and obsessing more than slightly. Hope you are all keeping it together and feeling good. If only I had a crystal ball.....!!      Haven't tested yet and tbh am equally keen and scared to!


----------



## princess79

No - waiting for clinic to call back ... Arghhhhh!!
X


----------



## Trix_bell

Attagirl I am 8dp2dt and exactly the same as you equally keen and scared to test!  I don't think I will test early, my head feel like it's going to explode already, anything else might just tip me over the edge.

How are you feeling generally?  Did you get or had any spotting?  I haven't just more cramping than usual yesterday but just twinges today.


----------



## Birdiepie

Trix_bell said:


> Bidiepie I am 8dp2dt and also resisting the urge to test! To be honest I am too scared to test. I have not had any bleeding either. Why do you think your chances of a bfp are slim?


We were told success was about 25% which isn't the greatest odds I guess. I will be 40 soon which is another nail in the fertility coffin. I had two mc last year too. I am trying to protect my heart by allowing my head to process that the chances of a bfn more likely than a bfp but I still know I'll be upset


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

I hope you all had a good weekend 

Welcome to the new ladies over the last few days

Princess79, Tryingsecondtime and naomi10  on your news

Buntyg sorry to read of your BFN   

 to those testing tomorrow LeeDownward, Amy-EL and Leigh1973

      and  all around

Donna


----------



## B81

Hey Birdiepie & Trix_Bell...........Have the same OTD and have resisted the urge to test..........I keep thinking shall I?? And not tell anyone but how hard would that be so am going to try and stick it out!!!!!! Keep thinking I am having period pains but then they go away....or is it in my head? This week is def harder than last week?!!!! Hope you guys are okay and keeping positive xxxxx

Congrats Princess, really great  news on your BFP xxxxx


----------



## dingle123

*Birdie* - are you watching the reunion today? I predict a cat fight!


----------



## Birdiepie

dingle123 said:


> *Birdie* - are you watching the reunion today? I predict a cat fight!


Yup am settled and ready on the sofa 

Am betting Alexis says she is being attacked again lol


----------



## Attagirl

Reunion? Am pleased you are managing to distract yourselves* Birdie * and *Dingle * but feeling a little sorry for Alexis whoever he or she might be!!

*Billie * - good luck resisting. I dont have any HPTs so that one is kind of decided for me at the moment!

*Trix* - I hope you are doing ok

Congrats to those of you with BFPs, great news!

AFM - I'm ok, have the concentration span of a nat but that might also be because my job is incredibly boring!

Have a good day!


----------



## ld593

*Princess79*, *Tryingsecondtime* and *naomi10* - huge congratulations on your    

*Buntyg* - so sorry to hear your news  you get your wish soon!!! Big hugs 

*LeeDownward*, *Amy-EL* and *Leigh1973* - wishing you the best of luck for tomorrow!!!  you all get BFP's!!! 

AFM - I just can't bloody help myself!!! Just got PREGNANT 2-3 weeks on CB Digital!!! Woohoo!!! 

Leanne xxx


----------



## K25

Id congrats! Bet u r over the moon!! Have u just done the 1 test? Xx

Good luck for testers tomoz xxxxx


----------



## princess79

Finally got call from clinic and have scan booked for 25th... Woo hoo!
Guess I should move on from this thread now.... But it's been fab having soooooo much support - thank you girls!!
Wishing everyone the bestest of luck... and I will pop back to see how everyones getting on!! 
X


----------



## shazkowalski

Hi all

Congrats to all of today's BFPs and massive hugs to the BFNs xxxxx

Not much to report here- still holding out on the pee sticks until OTD mostly because I don't want to dash the tiniest bit of hope that I have. Bit crampy earlier to day but beyond that nothing- and I know tht it doesn't mean anything!!! 

Good luck to all of tomorrow's testers!!!

Shaz xxx


----------



## thepheonix

Hi ladies in 2ww

Hope everyone is getting through this fast enough

Congratulations to all the new BFPs and hug hugs to all the BFNs

Thanks for all the positive comments and thought. Really appreciate them. Makes me feel a lot more positive about all my symptoms etc. 

Is anyone doing the crinone gel and has clear stretchy mucos with the lovely cottage cheese that the gel gives you?? 

Positive thoughts and sticky ones too. Hugs to all you strong ladies xxx


----------



## tryingsecondtime

ld

2-3 weeks = sounds great!
best of luck hun


----------



## Holly82

Hi girls 

Well OTD for me confirmed i have had ANOTHER chemical as my beta was just 15   starting to get really scared now that this will never happen for me but atleast i will have tests done now so may get some answers. 

Congrats to all those who have got their BFP's today   x x x

Good luck to everyone testing tommorrow. x


----------



## Birdiepie

Holly that must be so disappointing  

Your time will come I'm sure of it x


----------



## naomi0410

Id congrats hun, your the same as me 2-3 weeks. Also big congrats to all those who have had bfp, and   to those who haven't. I hope you all get your dream soon. I suppose i'd better move off this thread now so going to look for a new thread ormay start a new 1 if any of you ladies who have had a bfp would like to join me, please do xx


----------



## poppet42

Hi all,

Congratulations to all the new BFPs and hug hugs to all the BFNs

I am now 8dp 5dt and I don't think I will get a BFP on OTD. I did a hpt this morning and a BFP. A blast should have implanted by now shouldn't it?


----------



## nikkala30

Hi poppet I'm 8dp5dt and I caved in this morning and tested also  and got bfn !! I'm very doubtful I will get bfp on Friday... Fingers crossed for us both 


Congrats to everyone with there bfp xxx


----------



## nikkala30

Ohhh i just read that wrong it said u got a bfp... That's good news then xxx


----------



## poppet42

nikkala30,

sorry it was a typo I got a BFN , must have been wishful thinking. Good luck for Friday. 

Does anyone know the latest a blast can implant?

poopet


----------



## nikkala30

Ohhh well good luck to you too..   I am pretty sure my AF is going to arrive today I can just feel it..


----------



## poppet42

I've been having pelvic & back pains since ET. This is my second ivf, I had no symptoms with the 1st.


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

Hey girls its a bfn from me. I really dont think i can do this again


----------



## Birdiepie

My test date is the same as yours Nikkala. Whist I don't feel my AF is coming I just know I'm not pregnant. I can just tell. Fingers crossed she stays away for you  

 to all the others with a bfn


----------



## nikkala30

Yeah I've been exactly same... This is my first time so I don't really now what to expect, have your (.)(.) been tender and sore because mine haven't been at all which has worried me !  

Sending sticky vibes to you x


----------



## nikkala30

Birdiepie ! Have you resisted the urge to test ? I really wish I never now there wasn't even a slight faint line or anything.. Good luck for Friday xxx


----------



## Attagirl

Ok I caved this morning (6dp5dt) and did a test. I thought I had a very very faint line my DH told me I was imagining it asnd that he might be able to see where the line might appear if there was one   now wishing I hadnt done it!

Anyone had a similar experience and ended up with a BFP or should I just get a grip?!

Hope you are doing ok.

Birdiepie and Nikkala, the fat lady ain't singing yet!


----------



## dingle123

What did you test with Attagirl?


----------



## dingle123

yrblueeyedgirl said:


> Hey girls its a bfn from me. I really dont think i can do this again


Lots of love xxx


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

Sorry it's been ages ladies. Just a little update we tested this morning being 8dp 5dt on a wilkos own brand and got a faint positive but deffo viewable.

First line we have ever seen in these 3 years of ttc.
Fully aware it's early and aware of chemical an early losses so we are keeping level headed.

Had bizarre cramping. Fingers crossed. 
Good luck to everyone, sorry for short post but on mobile!

Xxx


----------



## Birdiepie

nikkala30 said:


> Yeah I've been exactly same... This is my first time so I don't really now what to expect, have your (.)(.) been tender and sore because mine haven't been at all which has worried me !
> 
> Sending sticky vibes to you x


I have been pg before but had a complete mc at 6 weeks and a missed mc which was discovered at my 12 week scan. That was the worst ever. People were coming out smiling holding their scan pic and I had nothing 

My boobs were more sensitive but I can't say they were at this stage of pregnancy. I knew a day before my period was due both times. First time I started crying in a pet shop and bought a rabbit and second time I got all emotional in a gift shop in York and bought a soft toy (not something I would normally do)

I just feel normal. I know my test date is Friday but I aren't hopeful. I had bad cramp on Saturday which I hoped implantation but now I don't think so. I have bought some clearblue digital but don't want to waste them


----------



## nikkala30

0hhhh birdiepie I know how you feel with the missed mc I had exactly the same worst experiance ever coming out of the scan room..That was a natural conception and I didn't realise I was pregnant so don't even remember the early symptoms... 

I'm feeling like I normally do when my period is about to start..that low down crampy pain but I'm going to try and remain positive until Friday... And so should you   if u feel different from the last times then that could be a good sign 

X


----------



## Birdiepie

But I would surely feel some reaction to the hcg hormone

This is my first ivf as I am nearly 40 so they just offered us our free go. On saying that my last mc was 10 months ago and I hadn't got pregnant again. I hoped I would before we started ivf but I had some complications after the mc and ended up needing a laparoscopy in March.


----------



## nikkala30

Ohhhh I see.. I didn't realise it was your first ivf cycle ! I've seen a lot of people get there bfp with hardly any symptoms so stay strong !!


----------



## Birdiepie

I know there have been so many bfp's that I feel it less likely I will get one


----------



## B81

Don't give up yet Birdiepie xxxxxx 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shazkowalski

Birdie I know what you mean I feel sick at the thought of testing in te morning :-( had af cramps yesterday and today so pretty sure it hasn't worked :-( xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies

Just popping in to send some                         

Shaz, Jennyes2011, NickyRich, ld and Dingle123    for your dream come true tomorrow

Sending  all around

Donna


----------



## Birdiepie

Sorry to sound so miserable. I just wish itbeas an exact science and we could all get BFP,s. 

Keepying fingers crossed for those testing tomorrow


----------



## ShahShah

Good luck to all those testing tomorrow and hope you get your BFP's    

I'm not due to test until Thursday but tested early last week and it was BFN so not hopeful as no symptoms, this is the  worst part of allthis the 2ww.  x


----------



## dingle123

Clear Blue confirmed it - BFP!  

Good luck to everyone testing today xxx


----------



## K25

Congrats dingle! U must be thrilled xx


----------



## dingle123

Thanks K25


----------



## ld593

*Dingle* on your  Bet your glad you used CBD now!  

I have just got up and can confirm that we have a  too!!!   So excited as i never thought this would happen in all my dreams...when we were told by the GP that Martin could never be a father; we both truly believed it. I think it will take a while to sink in!!!

 for lots more  on this thread, you are all such lovely women and all so deserving to have a family!!! I wish you all the best of luck!!!


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

Morning ladies!!!! Congrats dingle and ID I see your up early like me!!!

We have a   too!!!!!!! Had a faint yesterday, on a cheapie.... This morning used first response and a superdrug test. Both POSITIVE!

My clinic seem to make you wait longer an made my OTD Sunday, even though had a advanced 5 day transfer lol.


----------



## ld593

Abbey that is fantastic news! Congratulations! XX


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

Thank you! You too! Amazing getting that 1 good sperm.... We too was told hubby couldn't father by a GP... Xxx


----------



## Teecee

Congratulations all with long awaited BFP wow .

Dingle what where your symptoms ? I am scared to test coz I have no symptoms at all just feel normal . My OTD is 12/10/12


----------



## dingle123

Congrats Abbey!!!!! 

*TeeCee* - severe thirst, headache, lots of twinges/pulling in my tummy, lower back pain.

Good luck for Friday - are you holding out or tempted to test early?

*trying* got her BFP Monday and had no symptoms so don't worry too much xxx


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

I feel normal too teecee!!! Just cramoing the entire time xxx


----------



## shazkowalski

It's a negative for us. Congrats to all those with bfps


Shaz x


----------



## ld593

*shaz* - i am so so sorry to hear your news! Big hugs to you both  xxx


----------



## nikkala30

Big   to you abbey, dingle, Id on your   that's great news 

Big hugs to you shaz  xxx


----------



## tryingsecondtime

*dingle, ld, elizabeth*
 and I wish you beautiful nine months of pregnancy 

*shazkowalski*
I am so sorry darling   
are you going to try one more time?


----------



## dingle123

*Shaz* - I'm truly so sorry.


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

Shaz...... The biggest warmest cuddle. I think every women on this forum understands the frustration an have felt what it's like to be congratulating everyone else.... I so wish every women here could get a BFP. 
Please keep in touch. Loved our private updates too, always here. Xxxxxxx


----------



## leedownward

Sorry i've been so quiet girls,but just had to get to grips with the news first, its a bfn for us   
Congrats to all the girls that got their bfp's,i truly hope that will be us one day. 
Good luck to all that still need to test, wish you girls all the best. Xx


----------



## princess79

Yey   for Dingle, Id and Abbey... Massive congrats!! Enjoy the feeling!!     


I'm so sorry Shaz and Lee..    Take care of yourselves and your OHs.  If you can.. keep trying.. I found it massively helpful to research/plan for another tx, even when we couldn't afford it yet...


x


----------



## Attagirl

Congrats to Dingle, Abey and ID - so happy for you.

So sorry for those of you with BFNs!

For me the wait continues....Roll on Friday!


----------



## tryingsecondtime

Leedownward


----------



## NickyRich

BFN for me too-knew it would be as I have been bleeding really heavily since Monday.  It's the end of the road for us-enough is enough.  It's our 3rd cycle and we have been TTC for 12 years so obviously, it's not going to happen     Bad day for me as I lost my beloved sister 8 years ago today and had to ring the hospital and tell them my news.  Have arranged to see a counsellor on Monday.  Big congrats to everyone with a BFP-take good care of yourselves.  Big    to those who have had bad news xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## leedownward

NickyRich you are in my thoughts and prayers, lots of love and a massive hug for you   xxx


----------



## dingle123

*leedownward* & *Nicky* - thinking of you both - so very sorry xxx


----------



## jennyes2011

Hi everyone,

So, so sorry NickRich  - but if it helps I've just had success on our fourth cycle - so it can still happen (believe me i thought it never would)
Sorry to all those with BFNs - don't give up!

After a terrible weekend thinking I had lost the baby really early, my blood test results came back as *350*!! Can't believe it!  
My spotting is still there but very, very light and even stopped for the afternoon yesterday. Would really like it to bugger off tho 
Now on to 2WW number 2.

Jenny xxx


----------



## keldan89

Hi ladies  

Can I join you please? We are on our 1st TX cycle & had ICSI at Bourn hall colchester. I just had et with a 3AA blast so am now pupo! This is most pregnant I've ever been! OTD is 24th oct.

 to those who had bfn this cycle

Congrats to those with bfp's  

Kel
Xx


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

Welcome kel!!! My fellow bourn hall lady!! Xxxxxx


----------



## tryingsecondtime

*jenny*

beta 350 is great
on which day after EC you did your test ?


----------



## dingle123

First beta test today @ 9dp5dt - 32 

Don't understand because my line has got darker and darker. Fret, fret.

*Jenny* - so pleased for you! 

*Keldan* - welcome - nice to see you over here!


----------



## tryingsecondtime

dingle

I think that they did a mistake
in my opinion it couldn't be 32 if the line gets darker

don't worry
I don't believe in this result


----------



## Holly82

Hi Dingle, what did your clinic say? do you hve to go in for a repeat? x

Jenny - Massive congrats hun   will pm you. x 

Congrats to everyone who has their BFP   x 

Sorry to those who don't YET have theirs   i'm still on this journey too and will keep going x 

Holly


----------



## Holly82

Dingle i also heard that its not really about the number its about whether it doubles? x


----------



## ld593

Dingle - I'm sure they have got that wrong! When is your next beta? XXx


----------



## tryingsecondtime

dingle

did they told you your result or emailed to you?

It looks like they missed a 0 and should be 320


----------



## Holly82

tryingsecondtime - add it to forum signature the one that begins with P. x


----------



## dingle123

ld593 said:


> Dingle - I'm sure they have got that wrong! When is your next beta? XXx


Friday...


----------



## dingle123

They definitely said 32... because they said they always ask for a retest if it is between 15 and 50.


----------



## tryingsecondtime

dingle

stay positive  

holly

I'm blind cause I cannot find it


----------



## Trix_bell

Keldan,  hi sweets congrats on being pupo   and am glad the funeral went ok. Hopefully this is your time now.

Afm I have got a first response test but am holding off till the morning. The brown colour blood had today seems to have stopped. I am   that my af does not come in the night. Either way I will test in the morning.

Birdiepie how are you getting on?


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies

Welcome Keldan89 and  on being PUPO

Jennyes, fab news on your beta result after the weekend a sure sign to never give up

Dingle123  for your retest on friday, i agree with Holly its more to do with the doubling      

Leedownward, NickyRich, sorry to read of your results big hugs coming your way

 for OTD tomorrow to FertileRoad and ShahShah 

 and         all around

Donna


----------



## jennyes2011

Dingle: It doesn't matter what the level was as long as it doubles.

tryingsecondtime: It was 14dp2dt or 16dpo.


----------



## tryingsecondtime

it might be a twin pregnancy then


----------



## jennyes2011

Do you think? hmmmm


----------



## tryingsecondtime

are you going to do b-hcg one more time?


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

Ladies is a beta a blood test? When will I be offered one? Xxx


----------



## jennyes2011

tryingsecondtime: no they don't do it at my clinic, just straight for the scan in 13 days if its a high number.
abbey_elizabeth: yes a beta is a blood test (I think beta is the american word?) - which you get on your OTD if your clinic do them. Sometimes clinics just ask you to do a pregnancy test.


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

Ladies...... I think my BFP is over 

I've wiped an pulled some old gel out which is deep brown like my ad is about to start. I've now got cramping too I've rung clinic nothing they can do but wait. 

I'm crying. So upset why is life so cruel


----------



## tryingsecondtime

elizabeth

it doesn't mean that it's over
keep positive


----------



## BECKY7

Hey abbey  if you got faint line then start brown wipe  having brown wipe is common  so don't worry just do another test and see what it say  as lot of women spotting and brown discharge all the way through during their pregnant ok
Becky7 xx


----------



## Trix_bell

abbey-elizabeth - it doesn't mean it's over hun.  have you tested again?   for you that it's still a BFP for you.


----------



## FertileRoad

2ww wait is over blood test at 9am, home by 9.20 am into loo and AF arrived - devastated. Now got cramps. Phoned the clinic and told them as usual they need to test the blood and get back to me after 2pm. My family heading to Spain tomorrow so off to see them putting on the powder and paint and not telling them until they come home as its of no use spoiling their trip. I think I knew this morning when I woke with no sickness and sore throat not as bad, plus stepped on a mirror and broke it. They say these things make you stronger - no just distant from life.


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

It's red blood now ...


----------



## Birdiepie

Awww Abbey. My sister actually had a full period when she was trying and it was only when she went for her 12 week scan she found out she was a full month further on.

Fertile road that is rubbish. I haven't had af and my its is tomorrow but I'm certain it will be a bfn


----------



## nikkala30

Abbey have u tested again ? Birdiepie is right people can still have periods through pregnancy you had a bfp so don't give up yet 

I think it's over for me..I'm brown spotting at the moment and its turning pinky...so just waiting for the red stuff to follow.. OTD tomorrow don't have much hope  

It's just devastating why can't we all just be blessed 

Big hugs


----------



## bernie1971

Hi guys, I am being rather silent but following everyone's stories. To those who got BFNs - please don't give up!!! and congrats to all you with BFPs, it is really encouraging.

Anyway, quick question: did any of you take, or are any of you taking, progesterone pessaries and get constipation? In my previous cycles I don't remember this being a problem, why now all of a sudden? Or is it normal and I was just lucky the other times?

thanks!!!


----------



## jules74

Hi Ladies, I've just been reading through the board, and congrats to all with BFP and hugs to those with BFN - You would think the wait would get easier after the first time, as we all have to go through it and know we have to, but it's just impossible to switch your brain off isn't it.  My OTD is Sunday (15/10) after a eSET FET, and I have been sleeping pretty well up until the last two nights, but now waking up so stupidly early and not able to get back to sleep.. don't the hours drag on... and on and on......
I am tempted to do a sneaky early test tomorrow if I wake early again - and will stay optimistic if it's not showing anything positive just yet - as so many say you have an OTD for a reason!! I'm feeling well, little crampy pains every now and again, but don't last for long, so I hope that is someone just making themselves nice and comfy in there.... fingers x'ed.
I'm on the cyclogest pessaries and I've noticed no side effects at all.  
Best wishes to everyone x


----------



## Birdiepie

I'm on cyclogest pessaries and if anything I went the other way and had a day when I exploded


----------



## Lucky15

Hi everyone, 

I hope you don't mind if I join you? I'm 3 days in to my 2ww after a natural IVF at create.....not really any symptoms, a few cramps and a slight heaviness down there but nothing that progesterone (Im on crinone!) couldn't be causing.....already starting to obsess about everything thats why I thought joining you guys for moral support might help!? 

Bernie - This time last year I did a cycle using cyclogest and I was so ridiculously constipated that I had to go to docs (sorry!) a few days later I found out that I was pregnant so maybe it's a good sign for your BFP especially if you have'nt had this before on previous cycles ??  

XXX Emma


----------



## Attagirl

Dingle - get your wallet out and have the test redone. Life's too short to be stressing about a potential error!

So sorry to hear about the BFNs. 

AFM - OTD tomorrow but I am off to have the blood test tonight as I have been offered a new job but have come to the conclusion that I can't take it if I get a BFP and they are pushing for a response tomorrow.

T


----------



## Trix_bell

Attagirl - good luck for your test


----------



## B81

OTD for me tomorrow.......thinking of everyone that is testing soon xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Birdiepie

Billie81 said:


> OTD for me tomorrow.......thinking of everyone that is testing soon xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Me too Billie but I have a feeling mine will be a bfn


----------



## dingle123

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow - sending lots of  

Xxx


----------



## STEPH79

Hello Ladies, 

This is my first post EVER on any kind of chat forum! I said I wouldnt do this but here i am!! Currently 8dp2dt and feeling a little idle.  I'm an acupuncturist who specialises in IVF support and fertility so it's been an extremely humbling experience being on the other side of the consulting room desk as a patient.  I empathise with my patients that much more for undergoing the same experience as them.  Of course I have not disclosed to any of my patients that I'm also an IVFer as this would change the balance of the treatment dynamics.  But coming onto this forum is I suppose my way of reaching out and allowing myself to let go too.  

The majority of the time I have to remind myself I'm not the practitioner and be comfortable being the patient and asking for support and this has not been easy.

I have been giving myself acupuncture weekly and pre and post ET, it's been my weekly timeout.
My test day is 19 October, so just 8 more long days to go.  
So, just wanted to put myself out there and say hi. 
Breasts no longer tender and hardly any symptoms apart from on and off bloating.
Good luck to everyone.


----------



## B81

Lots of love Birdiepie and Dingle....thinking of you guys..........xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Hi, 

Please could i be added to your list, i had my FET last Tuesday the 2.10.12 and my test date is the 19.10.12 (same as Steph79), so in my 2WW (and my PMA is dropping and i'm going  ).

I'm currently on day 8 and symptons i've had is a tiny bit of nausea, headaches, tiredness, mild cramping and boobs ache every other day ish.

I had a failed ICSI last September and had 2 snow babies thawed but only 1 survived  

I wish everyone the very best, i wouldn't want anyone to go through what we are EVER and sending baby dust and sticky vibes to you all

All the best and good luck

AngeB


----------



## B81

Welcome Steph79

Nice to hear your journey....I have been having Acupuncture pre and post transfer and I have found it so beneficial. I am trained in Auricular acupuncture for Substance Misuse and I find my clients really enjoy it!! I had acupuncture on day of transfer..about 2 hours after!!! My Acupuncturist has been fantastic and really helped me along the way.

My OTD is tomorrow and its been a long old wait but am soooooooooooooo hoping its BFP x

Good luck with your journey xxx


----------



## Birdiepie

Hi Ange and Steph. Are you both off work during your 2ww. I rested more the first week but was still tender after ec and et.


----------



## Holly82

Hi girls 

Just wondering how long i could wait for my period after my BFN (chemical) its been 3 days since my OTD, i have quite bad cramp but no show of AF yet? Just want it to show now so i can move on. 

Thanks x


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

Hey holly what's a chemical may I ask? I think that's what I have.... Xxx


----------



## jennyes2011

abbey_elizabeth88  I had brown spotting after my BFP, which had red in it, went pink then brown again etc. It lasted for 4 days - has only just stopped. I got a high hcg level xxx


----------



## ld593

Just swinging by to say good luck to everyone testing tomorrow!!! 

Congratulations to all those with BFP and big hugs to those with a failed cycle. 

Hope you are all well and coping as best as possible!!!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Just popping in

Welcome to our new ladies and congrats on being PUPO        

To our ladies whose dreams havent come true this month sending    

to our bfp ladies  

Dingle123        for your repeat bloods tomorrow

 to our trio of testers tomorrow, Billie81, Poppet82 and Birdiepie    

 all around

Donna


----------



## angelica_wales

Hi 

Can I get added to your list?

I had my first assisted (Menopur) IUI on 6th October.  Currently in 2WW with a test on 21st October.

Not feeling like it's worked, hating the pessaries,  and promising myself not to get my hopes up anyway!!

Good Luck Everyone!!


----------



## Birdiepie

Thanks for the good wishes everyone.

Fingers crossed for my fellow testers tomorrow x


----------



## Attagirl

Thanks Birdiepie. To you too. I hope you are proved wrong and you get the positive outcome you deserve.


----------



## STEPH79

Billie81 said:


> Welcome Steph79
> 
> Nice to hear your journey....I have been having Acupuncture pre and post transfer and I have found it so beneficial. I am trained in Auricular acupuncture for Substance Misuse and I find my clients really enjoy it!! I had acupuncture on day of transfer..about 2 hours after!!! My Acupuncturist has been fantastic and really helped me along the way.
> 
> My OTD is tomorrow and its been a long old wait but am soooooooooooooo hoping its BFP x
> 
> Good luck with your journey xxx


Thanks for the welcome. Nice to know of another fellow acupuncturist going through the same ordeal. Wishing you all the best for tmrw!!! X


----------



## STEPH79

Birdiepie said:


> Hi Ange and Steph. Are you both off work during your 2ww. I rested more the first week but was still tender after ec and et.


Hi Birdiepie, I had ET last Wednesday and started part time work this Monday. Planning to work the Reston next week every other day. Need to keep a little bit active but still rest and not over do it, as I'm still recovering from the ER too. Most of my cramps and dull ache in ovaries have subsided, just left with bloating, my abdomen is huge and I look like I'm 6months!!...  I look in the mirror and its deception starring back!!

Best to do whatever you feel comfortable and able. but i think it's good to keep moving a little esp for blood flow and to prevent stagnation.


----------



## STEPH79

Hi AngeB

Glad to know your on the same OTD as me.  I keep having to stop myself from comparing symptoms, it's a bad habit but can't help it, and of course sometimes its good to share.  but i think it can get a little like an exam, you come out and hear everyone else talk about what answers they put down and then go home and worry you were wrong and will fail, when actually it could be that all will be ok, either answer.  but in this case we are hoping we will all pass.  whatever your symptoms just take everyday as it comes.  This is such a learning curve, not just as a woman, but as a human being. SO PAT YOURSELF ON THE BACK (As shall I) for coming this far and doing what you can and mostly, for having the courage to take the opportunity to try.  X


----------



## dingle123

Morning ladies,

Looking forward to hearing your good news today!

I'm 11dp5dt - took my final early response test to compare line to the one I took Wed.  Same, possibly a little darker.  Had a small amount of light brown cm last night but nothing since.  What will be, will be.  Spoke to my clinic yesterday who admitted I shouldn't have had the hcg on Wed as it was possibly too early, and that I should have waited till today (Friday) - anyway I'm not bothering.  I regret going in the first place - don't need the stress and don't want to play the numbers game.  The nurse even said if I go back today they would want me to go back maybe another 2 more times next week to compare the figures...no thank you.  Off to the GP Monday to request an early scan and for now, enjoying being pregnant!

Have a lovely day all xxx


----------



## Birdiepie

Well as expected it's a BFN  

Good luck to all the others testing today


----------



## nikkala30

So sorry to hear your sad news birdiepie   big hugs 

AF arrived in full flow last night and I got BFN  

Good luck everyone else testing today hope you get your


----------



## jules74

Morning all,
Reading this board just breaks my heart and makes me cry... This rollercoaster journey is exactly that a ROLLERCOASTER.  I am so sorry to all of you who have BFN - the pain and disappointment is so intense, and yet we have no other option but to pick ourselves up and carry on/ start again/ be thankful for what we already have.... 
And for everyone with BFP it's just the best news.  
My OTD is Sunday  (14/10), but I couldn't resist doing an early test this morning, 2 days early and got a BFP - I had a 6 day FET with one 5AB blast and have been doing all the right things, so I am so hopeful, but realise it's far too early to get excited.... Having had so many BFN with natural cycles and an early mc with my first IVF lite cycle - I really didn't want to get my hopes up... So hoping that this little bean will stay where it's supposed to for the next 8 or 9 months at least.... will keep you posted!
My clinic doesn't do beta, just confirm with a home test and then go for an early scan at 5 weeks... so even when you get your BFP you still have another waiting game to play!!!!  
Best wishes to all xx


----------



## Lucky15

Hi Donna Marie, 

Forgot to add my test date   my blood test is booked for the 19th Oct!!! Thankyou for adding me! Good luck to everybody that  is testing today lots of       vibes for you and a big   for anyone who hasnt had the news they wanted.

Love and hugs
Em


----------



## Trix_bell

BFN for me and period also came full force today    Still need to do my OTD on Sunday but it's not going to show anything different.

Congratulations to those with BFP's and sorry to those who didn't get the result they wanted.  Going to take some time out now and start all over again in the new year as soon as I am able.


----------



## B81

Hey guys...

Really sorry to hear about everyone that has had a BFN, look after yourselves and keep believing!!!!

OTD was today and I got a BFP , I cant believe it yet and has not actually sunk in but its real!!!!!!!!! 

Thank you everyone for the continued support, I have found it really helpful on this rollercoaster xxxxxxxxxxx

Big hugs to all xxx

Billie x


----------



## Guest

Hi All,

Came on here today to wish everyone testing today all the best, i'm so sad to here of any BFN's and i wish those who did still go on and get that BFP.

Congratulations on the BFP's, i'm really happy for you guys  

Well its a week to go before i test, last time i bled 3 days before my test date (on my wedding day) so hope this week flies.

Birdiepie - sorry about your BFN, so sad! i wish you all the best for the future   

To answer your question, i've quit my job back in August and have been off since, hoping this has reduced my stress levels lol I have however got myself a new job and start on Monday.

Steph79 you're right about syptoms, every person is different and outcomes sometimes don't always mirror them.

Also i wanted to ask about acupuncture, i did acupuncture before and after egg collection and i have to say it really did help. But i went back to the same acupturist, to help with implantation and she advised me they wouldn't do acuputure whilst the embryo was inside of me?? said it may harm the outcome, i did say i'd read online that it can help implantation and i was advised not to believe everything i read online?

Anyway good look for everyone testing tomorrow - sending positive vibes xxx


----------



## B81

Hey AngeB...I had Acupuncture before, after and in between!! Even had it on the day of transfer...my Acupuncturist was following a certain protocol which involved having treatments on ET and then 3 days after...found it very helpful and no doubt helped towards my BFP xx Good Luck with your treatment hun x


----------



## SazD

Hi guys 
I'm new to this thread and the forum but just wanted to give big hugs   to those of you who have received BFN's today and congratulations to the BFP's.  
Today was my OTD, I have avoided the HPT so as not to give myself false hope or negativity but I'm still in limbo.  There was a faint line on the stick but the nurse wasn't feeling positive, my BETA has come back 28 so even though it isn't a no it isn't a yes either.  Need to go back Tuesday for another blood test.  My 2WW is being extended for a few days but after lots of tears this morning we're trying to be positive again. 
Good luck to everyone ....


----------



## STEPH79

Hi AngeB

As an acupuncturist who treats IVF and fertility I start the treatments roughly 6 months before IVF even starts.  I know that's difficult for most as many of us don't plan for IVF so far in advance.  But what starts as general fertility treatments becomes an IVF support protocol.  This involves weekly sessions leading up to embryo transfer, either day before or on the the day and after and then another session before and after transfer.  On the same day is best but a day or two after can be just as affective.  The clinic where I had my ET does not allow any outside practitioners to come and give their patients treatments but luckily as I am an acupuncturist I told them it was something I needed to do and gave myself a treatment 25 min before and after ET.  I also gave myself acupuncture to help reduce the bloating effects from the progesterone pessaries, which is still ongoing but greatly reduced.

Acupuncture helps increase blood flow to the uterus and helps support implantation.  It also helps to make you more relaxed before and after your treatments which means you don't go in tense and nervous.  And then thereafter treatments can be given all the way through to labour, during labour and post partum and breast feeding. I have never experienced anyone who has had adverse affects during IVF using acupuncture.  This does not mean that all Ivf acu patients get their BFP's, but this would be due to other reasons and not acupuncture.  I also look into resolving any underlying medical conditions during the lead up to IVF, which greatly increases your chance for a good result.  Knowing where and when to needle is the key. For this, experience also helps or perhaps going to a practitioner who specialises in fertility. X


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

Hey ladies. Just a quickie...

Ive tested on a home kit today and still positive, if I have had an early miscarriage do you know how long it will take for the HCG to get out of my system? Maybe it's picking up old hormoan?

On Monday il test again then phone the clinic. thats what they have said to do. In a horrid place ATM. 
Just want to know either way so I can get on with things and deal with it.

Had a full period pretty much with mild cramping. Had high temp today and I'm white as a sheet.

Nurses said maybe I was coming down with a cold aswell Xxx


----------



## tryingsecondtime

My BIG congratulations to all those who got BFP and big hugs to those with BFN  . 

Where is dingle? How is she?


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies

Welcome to our new ladies congrats on being PUPO

Birdiepie and Nikkala30 so sorry to read of your results    

SazD sending        

Dingle123 any news honey from todays test    i do think you perhaps tested too early too

No OTD ladies tomorrow so sending  and  all around

Donna


----------



## naomi0410

Hi ladies sorry i haven't been around much. Just popped on to say a big   to all those who have got your   and massive   to those who got a bfn.

I know how it feels to get a bfn, it's awful. If i could be granted a wish it would be that every decent woman gets the chance to be a mummy.

Lot's of love and hugs to you all.

naomi xxxx


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

Hey ladies.

Well I got my BFP, followed by 2 days of heavy period and cramping. Was completely devastated. Still am.
The clinic told me to carry on with gel and just ring them Monday and test on my OTD being tomorrow.

Well obviously I've tested each day waiting to see some fading... But no. Everyone here is so lost and confused. So gutting. 

I tested again this morning with a clear blue digital. Says pregnant 1-2 weeks??

I wiped, an was lots of old gel and all red stained looked like a mass murder lol (tmi sorry)
How can I be pregnant after all this bleeding seriously??

I am so upset the clinic just won't see me until Monday. 

Any advice? I'm not even aloud bloods done, until after Monday.

I guess they will see if the tests turn negitive then... 

Xxxxx support needed please ladies. So lost.


----------



## tigge66

Hi All

Birdiepie and Nikkala so sorry to hear about your BFNs look after yourselves.  

Abby-Elizabeth it is still possible to be pregnant so hold in there. Nothing the clinic does will change the outcome and it will take time to know which way this is going for you. Some people continue to have a period throughout their pregnancy. I bled a huge amount at 16 weeks and thought all was over but it wasn't. When I mc I didn't bleed at all at the time and only spotted 5 weeks later at 12weeks. the body is a strange thing. Sending you   as it is so hard when things are unsure.

Jules there are so many waiting games in this treatment but remember to celebrate passing the first major hurdle and embrace being pregnant.

    to all on the 2ww and waiting for ET. 

AFM 4dp3dt the long 2ww.....


----------



## Lucky15

Hi Abbey- Elizabeth, 

A massive hug for you hon  , all sounds like such a lot to cope with, especially having to wait until Monday......... must feel like forever.  I haven't been through what you are talking about but I have read hundreds of times about ladies who bleed  and still have perfect growing pregnancies so don't loose hope. There can be many reasons for bleeding completely unrelated to the pregnancy. Sending you tons and tons of positive vibes      and lots and lots of luck for Monday. 

AFM - I am getting to the starting to go mental stage and can't think about anything other than every twinge, shooting pain, whether I'm thirsty or feeling sick, dizzy, (.)(.) feel the same, look almost smaller if anything  blah blah blah..........  crazy woman!!!!!! Not helped by no work (Im freelance and bored!) We are also selling our flat and leaving London so I just feel like I'm in double limbo......and I honestly dont feel pregnant this time but I am trying to get through until next Friday with a positive attitude otherwise taking steroids, jabbing clexane and using progesterone all feels like a total waste of time  I just want to know so I can move forward and run this bloat off round the park!!!!! 
I really wish that I had had both embryos transferred now too but I had a panic attack at the thought of trying to cope with twins and my teenage daughter so I chickened and opted for 1 as they were both such good grades but I feel like I should have just gone for it now and that would have been it if this IVF didnt work (last go as amh so low, so donor egg maybe in future!) At least I hope the other embie made it to freeze and then we have another chance if I can raise the money.

Anyway sorry for the rant.......I think it's that half way point!!!!

Lots of love luck and massively positive vibes to all you lovely ladies, I truly wish every single one of you that BFP and look forward to reading about them all!!!      

XXX Emma


----------



## tigge66

Hi All

*Can* *you add me please FET 9 Oct OTD 22 Oct.* now 4dp3dt.

Lucky I am on all the extra meds this time too. Feeling sick first few mornings after ET. I hope it works for us both as this is my last go. My test day would have been the day after you but clinic don't do the bloods on a Saturday. My cycle that worked I didn't have any symptoms in the 2 ww, every cycle is so different.

Tigger


----------



## Lucky15

Thankyou Tigge, 

That makes me feel like I still have chance....it's so hard when you get to your last cycle as the pressure for that BFP feels almost unbearable!!!! Sorry to hear the meds made you feel sick....I just felt weirdly high and a bit of a giggly teenager, unfortunately the giggly teenager left and was replaced by the tearful doubting 38 yr old!!!! 

Will you do a home test before your blood test? I want to wait but I feel like I need to know before my clinic tell me to prepare myself, not sure I can take the news if it's not the news we want!!!    

Best of luck to you, I will keep reading and sending you loads of     your test date.

XXX Emma


----------



## tigge66

Emma

I will do a HPT next weekend so I know. My clinic say that they do get some positive on bloods even with BFN on HPT so as they say its not over until its over. Last time I got the call with the results when at work and ended up in tears even though I had already had BFN on HPT. It usually really it's me a week or 2 later. 

I too have the swings between being excited and bringing myself down to earth and think it might not work. But I need to know either way so that I can get on with the rest of my life. It's been a roller coaster 10 years. 

Tigger


----------



## Lucky15

Best of luck then Tigge, I admire your courage to keep going for so long......this could be the one though  

I am here for encouragement  

xxx Emma


----------



## B81

Just wanted to post as am going to leave this thread............

Good luck to everyone and be strong..its a long old wait and journey but it will be worth it!!!!!!

The 2ww was very hard and you notice every symptom going.......its CRAZY!! I was convinced that in my second week that it had not worked as had period pains all week and actually felt like it was going to start.....but when I got past the day I was due on, I had hope and felt positive, and OTD came and was BFP  

I had Acupuncture all through and also listened to the Zita West relaxation most days...not sure whether this helped but I feel like it did and kept me calm!!!

Thank you to everyone on here that gave me hope when I was down and also made me laugh xxxxxx

Positive wishes for everyone on 2 ww xxx TAKE CARE xxxxxxxx


----------



## naomi0410

Billie how do you leave the thread hun?x


----------



## tigge66

Hi All

Emma thank you I do so hope it is our time. but I do also wonder am I brave or mad to still be trying! 

Billie  that you have you BFP and are moving on from you 2 ww.   for your journey.

Tigger


----------



## jules74

Well it's OTD tomorrow, and the past couple of days have been driving me mad - hence the early test, as I just had to see if there was anything positive going on... I just wondered what the other 2 ladies that are testing tomorrow are feeling like?? any early tests? and any symptoms?  Nic 32 and The Pheonix. 
Because I had an early mc last time, I have found it hard to get excited just yet, even though it was clearly a BFP on the test stick, and will see the same tomorrow - at least I hope I do!!  I don't know wheather to go to my GP and get them to do bloods, rather than wait until my early scan with my clinic in about 3 weeks - so scared of losing another one early and AF arriving..  It's strange, as when I had my daughter, we conceived easily and I never really had any fears of mc - but as a few years have passed and lots of BFN and then the mc with my first IVF - I've become paranoid and am having horrible nightmares at the moment - anybody else going through this?
Positive thoughts for all of you on your 2ww - if only there was a little switch to shut our brains off and stop them working overtime during this time!! xx


----------



## thepheonix

Hi ladies. 

Sorry not been on here much. Struggling to keep up. 

Sorry to all with BFN. Nothing I will say will take the sadness away. Just hope you have something positive planned to keep your mind off it. 

To all the ladies out there with a BFP. A massive congratulations. After all the waiting it has finally paid off. Hugs hugs and food luck on the rest of the rollercoster 

AFM - my OTD is on Monday and all I keep thinking is my AF is coming. For any other ladies with OTD in the next couple days have you had any of this?-

Using crinone gel 8% comes out like cottage cheese and there's been times when it's been slightly pink. Is this normal?

Dark aerolas, headaches, cramping, spots, dizziness and very shocking moods wings. 
I also had a feel to see if my cervix was up high and it was really high I could barely find it. Sorry for the tmi but any other time I ventured up there wondering the same things it's always been very low?? Any ideas on this ladies??

Jules74 - I was going to test but DP and I chickened out. Ha.


----------



## ShahShah

Hi Ladies

I tested on Thursday and it was BFN, so gutted and just wanted time to myself to take the news in.  Now its back to starting again I had a feeling it had not worked as had AF pains all the way through.  Good luck to all those still testing x


----------



## Guest

Morning all, 

Hope everyone is ok, my PMA is dropping rapidly. I've had AF cramps since Friday night and not slept well for the past 2 nights. I woke up this morning around 2am dripping in sweat too.

I'm on knicker watch and going crazy!!!! 

I also tested early 8dpt and 11dpt and got BFN, does this mean its game over for me?

Also looking at the results FET's aren't very successful, so again this is bringing me down   do feel like crying.

Also my ODT date isn't 14 days it's 17 days? is anyone else in the same boat?

Sorry to be so negative but want this week to be over, hope you've all still got your sanity and keep it and anyone thinking of testing, i wouldn't as i definitely feel worse for doing mine early.

Sticky vibes to all

AngeB


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

I've had a real up and down time.

I tested strong positives for a few days. Then bled red AF blood for 3 days... This morning stopped. (I usually have a 5-6 day period)

Tested as it my OTD. Positive for deffo - but feel like the line is a 'tad' lighter.

Ugh


----------



## jules74

Good afternoon all - how is everyone feeling?  
My OTD is listed as 15/10, but that was me being careless in my date inputting, as my test day was definitely Sunday... So I should have put 14/10 - anyway, I woke early this morning and sure enough the result was the same BFP - I am amazed that my little snow baby made it, at least this far..  I want to get excited, but I am feeling very reserved about it - even though no bleeding, or cramps - just sore boobs and a kind of sicky feeling coming and going... You can't really read anything into symptoms though can you, with the hormones that you are on - giving you all sorts of false hope, or making your hope fade away.
abbey_elizabeth88, sorry you're having such a up and down time - you can't read too much into anything until either the clinic does your bloods, or you go in for a scan, whichever your clinic does.  Congrats on your BFP I hope it stays with you.
AngeB 17 days seems like an awfully long wait - what day transfer did you have? with my 5 day transfer my OTD was 12 days later with my fresh cycle, and this time, it was a 6 day FET and my test date is 11 days after.  
Positive thoughts to everyone on this journey...
x


----------



## Sunny12

Hello All, I am a newby to this thread. Today I had my ET with one day 3, 8 cell embryo put back.  Test date 27th Oct.

Not read back so hoping there are others still in 2ww!! I have the feeling I ŵill need some support or distraction in my 2ww at least to keep me away from Google!!

Hope people are having a good Sunday! Not long till the wonderful ridiculousness of Downton Abby

Xxx


----------



## Guest

Fab news Jules74, congrats! and i you'll be fine don't worry, although easier said than done.

I had a 5 day blasto transferred on the 2.10 , i'm on a medicated FET which maybe why i have to wait longer  

I know i had a negative rant earlier, sorry girls its not what anyone needs, PMA is up a little after reading another thread earlier.

Still wishing us all a happy, happiest October EVER!

Sending stick vibes still

xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi  Ladies

sunny12
welcome to the thread

Jules74  wonderful news

Nics32 and The Pheonix  for OTD 

Sending  and  all around

Donna


----------



## Cazzabazza

Hi Ladies,

Can I join you in the crazy 2WW? My OTD is 20th Oct. So far, no symptoms apart from occassional mild cramps and keep hoping for some. I had forgotten how long the wait can be!! I always start off thinking it is not long really, yet already I am obsessed with thinking about it all the time. Good luck  and positive vibes everyone, there is some comfort in knowing whatever happens we are not alone.

Cxxxx


----------



## Lucky15

Hi to Sunny and Cazzabazza  

Cazzabazza my test date is the 19th so Friday the day before yours, I feel like Im eventually getting close- ish!!!! I haven't really had any symptoms apart from mild cramps either....everybody is different so trying to stay positive    

Ange - Why do you have to wait longer on a medicated cycle? Is it to let the hcg out of your system? I hope you feel better today and to be honest rant away (for me anyhow!) its perfectly fine and what this thread is for surely      

Can't believe Four days left to go tomorrow until blood test    

Lots of Luck   and     to everyone.

XXX Emma


----------



## jules74

AngeB, I am also on a medicated FET cycle - I had a day 6 blast put back in, and yet my testing time was 11 days - I guess it's just different clinics with different protocols.  I'm taking Elleste and Cyclogest - and will continue to do so until week 14 pregnancy so the clinic say... Is this the same with most clinics once you've had a FET?  Thankfully I'm not having any side effects from the meds, so happy to do so as anything to help this little one stick is fine with me.  
Best of luck with everyone's tests this week -  
J xx


----------



## thepheonix

Bye ladies. Leaving this thread. 

Got a BFN. 

Good luck to everyone and hope they get the little miracle they deserve xx


----------



## naomi0410

Sorry for all the bfn and congrats for the bfp.

does anyone know how i leave this thread?x


----------



## princess79

Naomi - just delete it from your bookmarks...
X


----------



## Guest

Hi All,

Another BFN  

I started a new job today, which helped mw get through today and will until Friday i think, unless evil AF shows.

Jules74 - i'm also on Elleste and cyclogest too, like you said each clinic is different - i'm hoping to be a St Mary's success story lol  

Good luck TAW for weds , praying you get a BFP

Ange xx


----------



## Cazzabazza

Ange B so sorry to hear your news, its just the most awful feeling when you get a BFN.  Big hugs. I think it is amazing that through it all you are starting a new job, you are a brave strong lady. Hopefully you can enjoy a glass or 5 at some point.

C x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Just catching up.....

Welcome Cazzabazza congrats on being PUPO

ThePheonix so sorry to read of your BFn  

Ange hope the new job is going well, sorry to read of your bfn also

Sending  and  all around

Donna


----------



## TAW

hi ladies, sorry for not posting sooner no internet till now.....

im so sorry for all the ladies with a BFN   YOUR TIME COMES SOON...XXXX

and to the ladies who got their BFP's so happy for you all   xxx

to many posts to do peronals but im sending    to you all and hope you get a positive outcome at the end xxxx

Angeb-Im so sorry you had a BFN its heart breaking hunni xxx thanks for asking after me sweetie, but im afraid i started bleeding friday not heavy but there, and every day since, so done a test sat and sun both negative... Could not stop crying and didnt go out for those 3 days but had to go into work today and was ok till a colleague asked how things were and that was me in   again, im so gutted but need try to move forward and think about the next plan?   it will then be our time xxx

take care ladies

xxxxx


----------



## jules74

Morning all... postive thoughts all round. 
I spoke to the clinic yesterday and I have a 7 week scan booked for Mon Nov 5th  - so counting down the days, hoping that I continue to feel well and no bleeding... can I ask those of you with BFP are you clinic's wanting you to stay on the meds up until 14 weeks of pregnancy? I had a FET, but I believe when I read though the info with my fresh cycle, it said supporting meds until 14 weeks also.  
Ladies, who have BFN, it's just crushing, but I really hope your time will come - we are very lucky to live in an age where we have the options that we do, it's just unfortunate that a lot of those options depend on private funding. I'm not sure what I would have done if this hadn't worked this time around, I have one frostie left in the freezer, but a small blast - so I guess I would have had to have had one more FET - but financially I think that would have been it.  (Fingers crossed nothing goes wrong, and it won't be needed though)
Best of luck to those of you testing this week xx


----------



## dingle123

Jules - do you mean cycolgest? If so, I have been advised to keep taking them up to the 12 week mark.


----------



## goldbunny

hey 2ww'ers, room for one more? just had e/t ysterday mon 15th so the 2ww begins.... good luck to everybody waiting.


----------



## Cjr

Goldbunny - wishing you all the luck in the world,I was on the April may thread with you last time! X


----------



## jules74

Dingle123, yes the cycolgest and I'm also taking elleste 3 times a day as it was a FET - last time around with the fresh cycle it was just cycolgest.  Just wondered if everyone else was advised to keep taking them, as it seems there are so many different ideas between the different clinics, medications, test dates, hpt or bloods.. etc etc etc


----------



## goldbunny

ooh hello cjr! good luck!


----------



## alig1972

Hi 

Can I join you all please, I am now 5dp2dt and OTD is 25th Oct. This is my 3rd cycle and all didn't go to plan and we only managed one little embryo, but fingers crossed that little one is the strongest       

The 2WW does drive you a little     but hope everyone is getting on ok. 

Can I be added to list please? 

Thanks 

Ali


----------



## goldbunny

hey alig i remember you too, good luck!! everything crossed!                        hope it's a sticky little strong embie


----------



## keldan89

Hi ladies,

congrats to the bfp's!  

 to the bfn's

I'm having a panic today.  Had slight cramps yesterday afternoon & a real heaviness in my lower abdomen.  Today I felt ok when I got up but slightly queasy by the time I got to work.  I've had the heaviness again today & AF type cramps & I just went to the toilet & noticed the tiniest pale brown mark on my underwear.  I cleared some of the crinone gel out (sorry tmi!) but it's not very nice! Some of it was a brown/red colour, some light pink & I had a small (about 1mm) clot of dried blood.  I really hope AF isnt coming    Think I'm gonna be on knickerwatch for the rest of the day.  Have a follow up appointment at the clinic tomorrow to monitor my OHSS.

Sorry to ramble but I just need to get this off my chest.  Anyone had this & went on to get a bfp?  

Kel
x


----------



## MadeLief

Hello there dear ladies, do you have some room for this girl slightly going bananas    during these "terrible" two weeks? Today I'm 6dp2dt and I practically don't have any symptoms at all. Just bigger boobs thanks to the progesteron I guess. I'm trying really hard to keep it all together because I still have to wait for another week but as all you girls know probably better than me that's not as simple as when you write it down.

Good luck to everyone, I hope all our wishes may come true one day

X Madelief


----------



## goldbunny

keldan sending you positivity, i have everything crossed for you         
                                        i have heard of people bleeding and being pregnant, it's not impossible.


----------



## Guest

Hi   girlies,

Hope you're all staying as positive as possible, over the past 14 days i have felt guilty for being positive and bad for being negative (craziness).

3 more sleeps till OTD and i'm not sleeping, i'm sleeping in the spare room (as i have a black labrador who gets on our bed if it's cold) so i dont get kicked or jumped on.

I hate that the meds delay our periods and give us similar pregnancy symptoms and thinks its so bad that AF tends to show up a few days before OTD.

Anyways....

Cazzabazza - i should never of tested early - i just coudnt help myself

Donna - Thanks, the new job is going well, just taking lots of info in, downside is that im working long days and i'm so tired

TAW- i'm so sorry i didnt see your update and i hope the plans you have for the future happen and quickly.

Carly bean, Fairy pants, Steph79 and Lucky15 i hope Friday 19.10.12 is a miraculous day and we all get BFPs

               

Best wishes and happiness

Ange xx


----------



## PEANUT1991

Hi All,

I am too on the 2ww but for IUI with donor sperm. I was inseminated on day 13 of my cycle on 4th October.It is my 4th IUI but this is the 1st one at a new clinic abroad. Doubtful it will make a difference. 

Feeling negative because read lots of website info that the egg can last as little as 12 hours. I had a scan the day before insemination at 7pm on the 3rd Oct and the follicle was 20mm and had had LH surge on ovulation stick at 10.25am earlier that day and then the clinic tested LH, PRG and Estradiol at 12:30pm through a blood test which confirmed the LH surge and by 4pm my LH surge had disappeared as per ovulation test.

Well, I wasn't inseminated until about 9:30am to 9:45am on the 4th and my 20mm follicle couldn't be seen (it had burst) so if my follicle burst after seeing the dr at 7pm the day before, my egg would have been getting close to 15 hours old, worst case scenario so could have dissolved by the time I was inseminated. But if the egg was still alive and lasted closer to 24 hours I am in with a slim chance.

I know they say with IUI to test 14 dyas after insemination which would be this Thursday 18th October, I am going to wait to Sunday 21st or Monday 22nd as Sunday is when my period is due as am on a 29 day cycle more recently. So day 1 of period should be Sunday. 

I have wasted so much money on ovulation tests and preg tests, I think I'd prefer to just wait for my period.Maybe also to delay/put off disappointment. If it is really late then to test.  

Also negative because I have had 3 failed IUIs already.

Had an HSG in Sept this year to confirm both tubes are open.Have had a fertility scan by a radiographer not a gynaecologist but was told couldn't see any evidence of fibroids, endometriosis and polyps. Hormones were checked by gynaecologist taken day 3 of cycle and nothing has come up odd so far. I am 32.AMH 1.70.  

2 ww is going very slow, hence I have been on this website to help. 

Sorry to hear about those that are disappointed, sad and emotionally drained. I hope you can all try again very soon although know fertility treatment is financially draining too. Don't give up hope, stay positive and try and distract yoursleves and relax until your next try.

Good luck to those still in wait!


----------



## dingle123

Keldan - how are you doing today? Sending lots of  

To everyone else waiting to test - wishing you lots and lots of luck xxx


----------



## Sunny12

Hi Peanut - that sounds terrible, has all this timing stuff been a problem before on your IUI's? It does not help that due to Google etc we all know too much about how it all works!! You never know this cycle might surprise you and there is still a chance. Is ivf and option financially next? At least there is a lot more eggs and control over the whole thing?

Afm - 2dp3dt so nothing to report. Clinic called test to say they had frozen a 5 day AA blast which was great news. Back to the waiting......

Sorry for everyone with the BFN and those with various bleeding and the worry that comes with it. Hope you are all getting through xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lucky15

Hi Everyone,

I have completely lost track of this thread now........sorry, I really hope that you are all coping? I know this has been a really difficult wait for me. Im just trying my hardest to keep busy and forget, but then I'm scared that I will forget my progesterone, clexane jabs and steroids!!!

I am 8 days past transfer and I am so weepy now, I keep getting all teary eyed at cheesy tv   still getting a few crampy pains but other than that no symptoms at all. I really can't imagine it has worked? Ive been pregnant a few times before and I always seem to get loads of obvious symptoms so all in all things don't seem very promising. 

If it hasnt worked Im looking forward to a massive glass of red wine and a lovely hot bath on Friday evening!!!!!

Tons and tons of luck to everybody testing inthe next few days, I look forward to reading about your BFP's!!!    

A big   to everybody that doesnt get the news they want.

XXX Emma


----------



## keldan89

Hi ladies  

Hope everyones doing ok. Good luck to those testing in the next few days. Sounds like we're all having a pretty tough ride!  

I had more watery pink stuff last night & a couple of small clotty bleeds this morning but have seen the consultant & nurse to check on my ohss & he's quite optimistic the bleeding & nausea are good signs of pg?!       I really hope so, doesn't stop me stressing about it tho. I think if I'm still bleeding by the weekend I'm gonna test as will be 14 days post ec by then & don't wanna get bfn on wed before work! Would rather have a bit of warning  

 to everyone

Kel
Xx


----------



## HofsMrs

Hi everyone! Hope you don't mind me joining. I had my ET today and OTD on 31st so I think I just sneak in to the October 2ww! Anyway, ive had light cramping since this afternoon. Is this normal (it's my first cycle). My rational mind is saying that of course it's normal, and it's just my uterus twingeingafter having a catheter up there, but 2ww madness has set in and now I'm worried! Has anyone else had this?


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Welcome to the ladies that have joined the last day or so, HofsMrs, yay you just snook in there!  Hoping its a very happy Halloween for you.

Particularly wanted to wish a warm welcome to Goldbunny and Alig1972 i hope your dreams come true this time around (as i do everyones!)

Heres hoping friday is going to be a very lucky day with a fair few testing on the 19th      

Sending lots of  and            to all

Donna


----------



## PEANUT1991

Hi Sunny,

Thanks for your positivity and support! Much appreciated.

Yes, the timing of previous IUIs has been a problem but I was having them at Copenhagen Fertility Clinic (3 DIUIS). They may be good with IVF but with people going for DIUIs, I don't think they help enough or even offer services (like blood tests and scans for monitoring to get the timing right). I lost faith and trust in this clinic so changed for my 4th attempT. I actually registered with two Polish clinics.I liked both, but obviously have only used one of them for the 4th attempt. They are a lot more thorough and have a lab for blood tests on site and at a small charge they will do more scans. They also gave me PRG tablets to take for 10 days too. 

At 7pm on 3rd October I even enquired about double insemination with an evening shift dr who said yes, if on Friday 5th Oct the follicle still hadn't burst I could have a 2nd insemination but of course by the tme I had my appointment for the insemination booked in by this dr and done by the morning shift dr,my follicle had already burst so could have been anytime from my last appointment until 9:45am the following day. I'd be very unlucky if it had burst straight after my 7pm appointment. Hoping it was during the night so the egg was under 12 hours old. 

But even then, I have heard some sperm can't break the surface of the egg or the cervical mucus isn't helpful to the sperm (but they say often IUI helps overcome cervical mucus problems).

At the moment IVF, is not finacially viable for me. I know sometimes in hindsight I think it would have been best to have just gone straight to IVF, but is a lot of money to pay all at once. I  have decided that after 6 IUIs I will have to consider taking a proper break, change job to keep my mind off things - I would hope a higher salary to save for IVF.

I read the posts on IVF and it just goes over my head. It seems very complicated. I have this impression you have to inject drugs. I'd find that really hard and getting time off work seems harder.

I am glad you have had some good news, hope more is coming your way soon!


----------



## Sunny12

Hi Peanut

That all sounds really stressful! Sorry you had to go through that, his go is not over yet!

Ivf you do the injections yourself and so don't have to go in for it. I am lucky in that I get to work from home two days a week so could go for the scans at lunchtimes etc. if you had a clinic near your work (or home if you can wfh) then it is not too bad. I ended up taking just one day leave in my cycle, it helped that transfer was on a Sunday! I admit I pulled a sicky on the Monday, but other than that I worked it it. I realise not everyone can do it this way but if you can it might make it more of an option for the future.

Hope you don't need this advice and it all works out for you!

Xxxxxx


----------



## Lucky15

Hi Everybody,

I hope everyone is getting through this 2ww ok today? 

Hello to Hofsmrs!!! 

Peanut I hope that you are feeling more positive about things today? Big hug to you  

To everybody testing tomorrow Steph, Fairypants, Ange B, Carly bean and Cazzabazza for Saturday tons and tons of      have you all been good and waited or have you been testing throughout?

Keldan - I have everything crossed for you, Im sure you are still in the running for your BFP, hold in there, good luck if you test at the weekend  

Sunny and Goldbunny I hope that time is going as quick as poss. for you girls!!!! 

Lots of Love and luck to everybody else      I have one more sleep to get through until my blood test at Create tomorrow. It feels like it has been two months not two weeks. 

XX Emma


----------



## Cazzabazza

I feel I should confess to my guilt. There has been early testing... I tested on Tues and also this morning. I dont know why I did it because it just messes with you, and my husband who has been away is not happ,y but what can he expect if he leaves me here to brew! So both tests showed a faint positive line and so I am quitely optimistic for Sat, but hoping that it comes through a lot stronger as our last one we got a pos but by week 8 there was no heartbeat  Phew, feel better for telling you my secret!!

How about the rest of you ladies- any confessions

C x


----------



## Sunny12

Lucky15 - 1 sleep to go, wow!! I am 4 days in and can't kmagine being one sleep away! Everything crossed for. bFP for you tomorrow!!!!

Cazzabazza - ha ga I love the secret testing! I am glad you feel you can be honest here!! Congratulations on the faint positive hope if gets dark and sticks for you!!

Afm - the whole testing early thing I might go for a day before cos seriously this waiting is going so so slow!! It says everywhere that you can't feel implantation but it does not stop me thinking at any pain or feeling "that's implantation".

Anyone else talking to the embryo

Xxxx


----------



## goldbunny

of course! mine's called 'spot' ( same name as last time). he likes ice-cream and lego, but doesn't like noisy neighbour gardeners or panel shows on tv. he's also keen on aeroplanes but not on baths. 
i showed him the turtle i bought for him ( many,many years ago in a time when i thought getting preg would be easier!, it's been in a box all this time, it's a soft toy). 


cazzabazza naughty!!! but understandable! i'm all for testing early if necessary to avoid insanity, but i don't think early testers should tell DH's, it's not fair to get their hopes up or down when result not proven. 
though i think if i got a BFP after all these years it would be bloody difficult to wipe the mile-wide smile off my face!


----------



## goldbunny

i feel too 'normal', i wish i felt pregnant! it's only early, i'm only 3dp3dt.. feels like it's been ages. i've had a lot of AF like pain, mainly later in the day, and the progesterone pessaries make me fuzzy headed and give me slightly sore (.)(.)'s but i had af pain last time and so it's no help. arghhhhhhhhhh
last time i got to day 9 before i started spotting and got af on day 10, so day 9/10 is my benchmark to get past... i have no idea how to get on with stuff for a whole week without going crazy! i want to be positive but i don't want to set myself up for a fall either..  

                 babydust magic required!!


----------



## Sunny12

Gold bunny (and spot) - this is my first try and with only having a couple of frozen swimmers and then not much folicules growth to start with it has been "eventful" so I thought that the first wk of PUPO would be nice break, no news to come no symptoms to spot.  How wrong could I be!! Head is a whirl! I MUST KNOW NOW WHaT IS HAPPENING IN THERE!!!!

Sorry little outburst!!!

Lol


----------



## Lucky15

Hello all!!!

Cazzabazza - Naughty girl   but you have a bfp!!!! AMAZING......well done!!!! A massive Congratulations to you            

I have to admit that I too caved in was very naughty and tested yesterday (mid day!) and got what I thought was a negative, (not first morning pee) and today again mid morning and have got a faint positive!!!!      after a good 5 minutes.....I then went to yesterdays test in the bathroom bin and even though that showed nothing yesterday that too has a faint line today!!!! I am in shock and not quite sure if I should believe the tests as they are those 15 tests for £3.00 from Amazon.......doubt they are very reliable? Anyhow blood test tomorrow lots of        until then. 

Sunny and Goldbunny - I havent felt anything different this cycle, just a few twinges but I was getting those before transfer on the progesterone so don't worry too much   

Huge amounts of     for all of us!!!

XXX Em


----------



## Guest

Hi girls,

I tested last night (early) and 1st thing this morning and got a BFN  

AF still hasnt reared her ugly head but i'm sure she will once the hospital confirm that i stop the medication.

Is weird as i did/do feel different and having twinges still and i have sore boobs and last year when i went through ICSI AF showed up 13 dpt

Just shows you how messed up things can be  lol

I have to look at it as it just wasnt meant to be, we still have 1 frozen embryo left but have to pay for treatment next time, so think i'll focus on my new career and then go through the whole process next year.

Also i dont think i could go through the ET for awhile as for some reason, it felt like pure torture (i was told it would be like having a smear test, my backside it is)  

Congrats on the latest BFPs, i'm so happy for you all and i hope the rest of you do go on and get those BFPs you all deserve

Keep positive and im still sending sticky vibes and baby dust to you

             

love

AngeB xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HofsMrs

Hi everyone! Thanks for the warm welcome! Congratulations cazzabazza, and lucky I'm keeping my fingers crossed that your BFP gets stronger. 

Ange, sorry about your BFN. You so have the right attitude though: whatever the results of what we're going through, we can't let it define us. Lots of 

Goldbunny (my cycle buddy!) I'm also feeling really normal. I'm 2dp5dt and don't really feel anything either, except since last night my (.)(.) have suddenly got big and vv sore. But it's way too early for that and also I think the progesterone is to blame. Can't help reading into every twinge though!!

Hope everyone else isn't going too   . I've got another day of putting my feet up. Bliss   xx


----------



## nicstar79

Hi everyone, can I join you here? I'm feeling   I'm on day 4 after having a FET on Monday.
My OTD is 26th Oct.

Wishing everyone much luck on their 2ww    xxx


----------



## Cazzabazza

So sorry Ange B  It is such a cruel process with our hopes being raised all the time. Hoepfully you can enjoy a rather large glass or two of something nice and look after yourself. Fingers crossed for the frostie.

I have been good today no testing so just holding out till tomorrow, my actual test date.

How is everyone else doing? Feeling crazy? Obsessing about symptoms or lack thereof? Oh good I am not alone then.

Cx


----------



## Sunny12

AngeB - really sorry about the BFN you are being v brave and making a lot if sense which is s good sign. Hpevyou have some fun lined up massive  .

Nicstar79 - we are cycle buddies!! Well nearly! I had 3 day transfer on Sunday and OTD 27th!!! I am feeling v loopy! I thought it was going v v slow but it is already Friday!!!!!

Happy Fridays everyone!!
Xxxx


----------



## Sunny12

Cazzabazza - i have had zero symptoms through the whole of the process. I should feel lucky but I'd love my body to acknowledge something is going on!!!

Good luck for tomorrow    


Xxxx


----------



## MissScarlet

Hi Ladies,

Can I join you. Am on day 2 following Blastocyst ET on Wednesday and feeling like I am losing the plot already . So it would be great to share this with you if that is OK?

*My OTD is 28th October*


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies

AngeB so very sorry to read of your BFN sending    

Welcome to the thread Nicstar79 and MissScarlett    

How did our other testers get along     

Cazzabazza  for OTD tomorrow and that official BFP 

Sending lots of  to all

Donna


----------



## Briony :-)

hi ladies do u mind if i join, i had ET 2day, have 2 embies on board.  My OTD 2nd Nov. xxxx


----------



## Lucky15

Hi to Nicstar, Miss Scarlet and Briony I hope this 2ww flies by for all of you!!!

Cazzabazza - How are you feeling?? Are you getting a blood test done or more hpt??    

Ange - I'm really sorry to hear that.......a massive big   have you waited for the full 14 days to test? Maybe it was a bit too early? It is fantastic that you have your frosty for when you are ready.      

Hoffsmrs - I hope you have enjoyed your relaxing day  

Sunny and Goldbunny - Hope you're getting through ok?

AFM - I just got off the phone to Create and I have an official   I'm in SHOCK!!!!!   Everything looking good so far with a beta of 257.8 and we only had one emby put back so unless it split (pretty low chance!) it will be one bubba. I     now that we get past the next stages.

Lots of       to everybody 

XXX Emma


----------



## goldbunny

congrats lucky!!!!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello

Lucky15 wow congrats what a super HCG level woop woop 

Briony  on being PUPO, you are welcome to post upon this thread, although you may want to join this thread here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=296188.0 since this one will close on 31st October before your OTD

Have a lovely weekend everyone

Donna


----------



## Finky1983

Hi ladies, can I join. I had ET on Monday at 5day blast and OTD is 29th oct and I am going insane. Worrying every second of the day and just keep thinking its not going to work. Everyone keeps telling to be positive but I really can't. I tried to act normal today and spent the whole day baking and DH mum bless her doing the washing up for me but feel like now I have done too much. I don't think I can take it, I thought I would be fine but everyday I get crazier help!!!


----------



## Little Carly Bean

BFN for me im afraid. Bum

Hope everyone is well and Congrats to all the BFP's!! 


xxx


----------



## Lucky15

Hi everyone,

Sorry to hear that Carly bean massive      for you.

Thankyou for the good wishes Donna and gold bunny     and lots of     for your test date Goldbunny!!!

Finky- I think the first 3 days go quite quickly in a haze of happily being pupo and then the rest up until the day before is pretty hard going....hang in there...if I can do it anyone can!!! Enjoy eating your lovely home baking. Lots of      you can do this.

Love to everyone 

XXX Emma


----------



## HofsMrs

Hi Finky. I had my 5 day transfer on Wednesday and I'm also going crazy! Feel really despondent and I feel like its not worked. Had cramps this morning and I know that's sometimes a sign bu I can't help feeling in my gut that it really is AF. DH keeps telling me to stay positive but it's so hard!! And it goes round and round in my head every second of every day! I'm completely unhinged!!  just want to know now so I can be put out of my misery!!


----------



## Cazzabazza

So sorry carlybean for your news. Big hugs. Hopefully you have a nice indulgent weekend lined up.

Congrats Lucky!!! Great news. Are you booked in for a scan?

Welcome to Finky, Briony, Nicstar and Miss Scalett hope you are finding plenty of things to distract you from madness of 2ww?

Hofsmrs, Goldbunny and Sunny any news?

I am in a bit of a tis as today is my OTD and I did clear blue digi that showed pregnant 2-3 weeks. Hooray....but then all this morning there has been pink bood, sort of like beginning of AF and I havent had anything at all like that until now and is obvs too late to be implantation bleed. Just want to be happy about BFP but just cant help thinking it may already be the begnning of the end. Just waiting for clinic to call me back to discuss but if anyone has any thoughts or advice I would be very grateful!

cx


----------



## Finky1983

*hofsmrs* congrats on PUPO, I know exactly how you feel. My day started off yesterday by have cramps in tummy and thought it was AF, then I baked all day (one job of many) Andropov it gentle and had DH to help with washing up but still last night had a massive break down to DH and was in floods of tears for nearly 2hrs, just couldn't stop. I also have that feeling like it won't work and its all I can think about. Glad to know I am not the only one. Sending you


----------



## Finky1983

*cazzabazza* try and enjoy, I can understand why you would be alarmed, but you have also had a BFP. Hope it's all ok  

*carlybean* sorry for your news 

*lucky* congrats


----------



## Sunny12

Hi Cazzabazza - I can't claim to be a medical expert but I can claim to be a manic googler and on lots of the threads for people going through IVF/ICSI there seems to be a lot of random bleeding and most seem to go on to healthy pregnancies. I think our "bits" have been through quite a bit more disruption than natural pregnancy. Hopefully all is fine so a huge congratulations on the BFp to you!!! Xxxx

Afm - Bering feeling physically tip top last couple if days do think most if the drugs have left my system! Other than that still zero symptoms. Feeling a bit less crazy but I am sure that will pass. From the list Simone posted embryo should be implanted by tomorrow (wk since ET) so I think that us when I will start wearing out Google!!

Finkle my lovely cycle buddy how did tag cakes turn out?? Hope you have nice things on this weekend? Better with DH to distract you? I have nephews 1st bday party so baby filled day. Easier when in Pupo I think!

Xxxx


----------



## Finky1983

Sunny cakes went ok thank cycle buddie, wow I can't believe you are a week tomorrow already   hope you are not going as insane as me haha. Waitin for DH to finish work then off to hopefully do something nice. Feeling better today after my cry and break down last night. No symptoms but DH said (.)(.) are huge, ha men. Have fun today x


----------



## PEANUT1991

Unfortunately, I started my period during the night or early morning today It was my 4 IUI but 1st at a new clinic, so had a little bit more hope but was very ill when went there, sore throat etc.

I have been speaking to my friend whose always the first to say"have you tested yet"? She is always very supportive. I have had a cry already - well a few. I needed to go to the toilet early morning but cried and wouldn't go as knew I had started my period and really didn't want the confirmation.

Today is day 1 of my new cycle now. I thought I would start my period tomorrow if wasn't pregnant, not today. I have to say I did feel like my period was coming as early as Wednesday evening this week day 27. But you still try and hope and not think about it. However, I was looking on the calendar to work out next cycle to see whether I could book off holiday to try for 5th attempt. Well I booked off my holidays Friday regardless of if I was to be pregnant or not.  I would have a few days cleaning and preparing as know pregnancy in early stages can be very tiring. 

I also e-mailed 2 of the clinics last night finding out opening times and days. There is a bank holiday on day 13 of my cycle. However, now that I have started my period a day early I don't think it will affect me so much. They inseminated me day 13 last cycle and the follicle had burst but was there day 12 evening,so maybe they inseminate me day 12 and if day 13 is a bank holiday where they close completely, and the follicle is there on day 14 inseminate a 2nd time then. 

Now it is the hard and expensive task of looking for an economical flight and hotel for this cycle. I know with IVF I won't be able to do this.One of my friends described my way of dealing with the disppointment as going for another IUI like my next fix.

I am going for an eye test today and am worried I may be very weepy/vulnerable today. Glad am not at work as if anybody snapped at me I think I would just burst into tears.

I know people say when are you going to stop. I will stop at 6 IUIs, and then save for IVF. It is going to take me ages to save but considering a second job.Will go abroad for this too. 

Depressing weekend.  

I have scanned over the last few threads and know other people have had the heartbreaking news too. I am really sorry. I hope you can find some comfort  and try and stay positive.  . Easier said then done, I know. Keep yourself busy and try to find new economical interests to try and take your mind off things as know IVF is financially hard to be able to commit yourself to another try quickly.

Sometimes, they say when you least expect it and not thinking or focusing on pregnancy too much, it happens. But when its your main hope/wish /dream it's hard not to.

Congratulations to all those who have recently found out their expecting! Take care and look after yourself everyone.


----------



## goldbunny

(((massive hug caarlybean)))


----------



## goldbunny

((((massive hug peanut)))))


----------



## goldbunny

everything crossed cazzabazza  ^hugme


----------



## HofsMrs

so sorry carlybean and peanut


----------



## MadeLief

Hi ladies,

I'm really sorry for you Ange B, Little Carly Bean and Peanut. It's not fair!!!  


Congratulations for Lucky15 and Cazzabazza with your  !!!!  Great news!!!!  
Cazzabazza, I hope you'll receive that confirm that you're ok as soon as possible, but I'm sure you are!!!!

Afm , Yesterday 10dp2dt I couldn't resist any longer and in the evening I poas..... negative......had an intense cry   (I didn't wanted to cry but DH called me on the phone and after asking me 3 times "what's wrong with you sweetie" I bursted into tears) and told him my poas crime! I don't know what to think anymore, have no symptoms at all and yesterday a bfn, hmmmmmmm I don't feel very optimistic anymore about this cycle.....! I deserve some junkfood tonight!!!  

Wishing all the ladies here a nice saturday evening (I know, not easy for everyone at this moment),  X Madelief


----------



## HofsMrs

poor you madelief  it's so hard this! i've been feeling really really down since yesterday, I'm only 3dp5dt!! I've already convinced myself it hasn't worked and have itchy POAS fingers! I've got symptoms that could be pg but could be AF: bigger, firmer (.)(.), twinges in my abdomen, some AF cramping which comes and goes, teensy bit of nausea (which i thonk was my mind playing tricks on me). None of which is lifting my spirits at all and all I can think is BFN  

I'm really hoping that your test was just too early and that you get the result you want on OTD


----------



## goldbunny

(holds hofsmrs's hand very firmly.) 

i have a huge chocolate pudding and lasagne for dinner because i need comfort food! i'd poas in a heartbeat but i have promised myself not til at least monday! it's just too early now. 

waaaaaaaaaaaaaah!


----------



## goldbunny

medelief, so sorry


----------



## keldan89

Hi ladies  

Huge   to the bfn's  

& huge Congrats to the bfp's. May they continue to stick  

Madelief your otd is the day before mine.   it changes for you then. I am trying to hold out, DH has refused to let me test early   

My bleeding stopped yesterday morning & the only other symptom I've had is nausea at lunch so now I'm stressing that I have no symptoms & it's not worked.   will just have to be patient I suppose

Hope everyone is keeping busy on the 2ww this weekend or chilling with their Good/bad news

Kel
Xx


----------



## Lucky15

Hi Everyone,

Thanks for all the congrats!  

Im so sorry peanut, Carlybean big hug to you both      

Madelief and Keldon good luck when you test    

Finky - Glad you are feeling  better today, sometimes we just need a good cry!

Cazzazbazza - stay     bleeding after IVF even with a BFP seems really common. Sending you sticky vibes!!!

Hofsmrs  and Goldbunny - hang in there!!!!

A big   for everyone and take care 

XXX Em


----------



## surfbabe

hi im new to this 2WW  thread . im on the clomid threads as this is my 4TH Round clomid.

im now CD 12 (3 days left til period due).  past few days been feeling exhausted, going to bed at 7pm.
& now last night vomited & still feeling v nauseaus all day.  also got cramping

i took hpt today - negative. i know still early for testing so could still possibly be pg.

is it normal for pregnancy sickness to start this early ?


----------



## Lucky15

Hi Surfbabe,

I know sickness can start straight away for some ladies, there were a couple of people on last years Oct IVF thread that got their BFP's but were straight away confined to bed with nausea and sickness. Mine seems to start up around week 6 so it's yet to hit     
Also some people dont test positive for quite a while and it sounds like you have a lot of symptoms......fingers crossed and good luck     

X Emma


----------



## MissScarlet

Hi ladies, I too am struggling today. Just had a bit of a cry with dh. Just keep getting filled with doubt when I am trying hard to stay positive it is a constant battle withmyself. Trying to take each day as it comes but keep wondering what is happening   it is reassuring to see that i am not the only one having these thoughts so sending          to us all


----------



## goldbunny

scarlet this is the toughest part, where you can't plan anything not even next week, and your whole life seems to hang in the balance. 4:20 am and i can't sleep at all, indigestion. feel like af coming, scared if i sleep now i will wake and it will be all over. way too early to test. it should be more fun than this! i want to buy the red pram in the shopping centre window. i want to plan but reality is i will probably just have pain. but hanging on to tiny hope.


----------



## Sunny12

Gold bunny - I hope you managed to get to sleep again. You are totally right it is so tough not being able to plan it is again like life is in hold. It is so hard not to start calculating due dates etcetera but then I catch myself because it would make at BFN soooo much harder to take. I am now 7dp2dt so entering the "tempted to test" phase!!!!

Xxxx


----------



## angelica_wales

Got a BFN this morning. still no AF but assuming she'll come now I've stopped the pessaries. Going to take a couple of months for things to settle down and to go on holiday and will try again in the new year.

Good luck to all those still to test!!!

I'll see you back here in the 2ww in January!  

Angela
x


----------



## nicstar79

Good morning
Big hugs for peanut, carly bean , angelica and others with BFN's xxx
Congrats to all those with BFP's .
Sending lots of      to all of the lovely ladies still waiting, especially MissScarlet x
I am now 6dp5dt and felt awful yesterday, fatigue and nausea, been having twinges and sore back for a couple of days. The hormones always give me bowel issues , I have ibs and I had a FET so have been feeling rubbish and signed off work for four weeks now and I'm quite fed up!!! 
Xx


----------



## Cazzabazza

Angelica and peanut- so sorry that it is all over, BFN is awful when you have to go through this whole ghastly process. Big warm hugs and hope that you have some treats lined up. Good luck for the next time.

Goldbunny, Surfbabe, Miss Scarlet, Keldan, Hofsmrs, Finky, nicstar and Sunny I hope you can all find a way to get through the remainder of your 2wws without going completely crazy, trying to find a nice neutral frame of mind is so hard and think everyone swings a bit from over the top hope to bottom of the pit blues. Sending you all positive vibes and wishing you BFPs for your tests. 

Madelief- if it helps my fisrt round of IVF I did get pregenant (it didnt go all the was because of genetic issue) but I didnt get a pos until OTD. In fact I got a false neg on predictor on the day and decided it was all over until I took a really old CB that showed pos. Keeping everything crossed for you.

Lucky- is it sinking in yet? How you feeling.

My clinic finally got back to me yesterday to say that I shouldnt worry about the bleeding (ha!) and that it could be implantation or cervix? Anyway it does seemed to have stopped for now although still have quite strong AF pains. I just have everything crossed and now have to work out a way to get through the next 2.5 weeks to the scan. There is always another hurdle isnt there?!!!

C xx


----------



## MissScarlet

Thanks Cazzabazza, Nicstar79 and Goldbunny  

Goldbunny it sounds like you are sleeping as well as me at the moment - not sure when I finally drifted off but was a relief to have a couple of hours when I wasnt thinking about this! DH has been so supportive but it is difficult for him as he isnt pumped full of the hormones and having unexplained pains. I have been using the Zita West CD but am thinking of seeking some help -accupuncture/hypnotherapy/counselling just to get me through the next week. Hang on to that tiny hope  - and positive thoughts for BFP


----------



## Lucky15

Hi Everyone, 

Keep strong this 2ww feels like forever but it is over before you know it!!! 

Goldbunny -   the red buggy in the shopping centre window  ......I hope more than anything that you are buying that buggy very soon    

So sorry Angelica      

Mis Scarlet - accupuncture is amazing for stress and will really help, I cant afford to go right now but I most def. would have been!

Peanut,Nicstar, Sunny, Surfbabe, Keldan, HofsMrs, madeleaf lots of   to you all.

Cazzabazza - Great news about the bleeding stopping, it's all so stressful!!!! Im glad your clinic were positive about it all! I am feeling fine, still not many symptoms......Im a bit worried as I did another cheap test this morn and the line is still quite faint really. I am going out to buy first response and a clear blue digi for tomorrow morning!!!! My beta was good so it should all be fine but I cant help panicking what if its not progressing properly?EEEEK!!!! Are you on the waiting for first scan thread? 

Lots of          for everyone waiting and about to test!

XXX Emma


----------



## Artypants

Hi Ladies

I hope you don't mind me joining you here, I am in utter turmoil, have been testing early (I know I know) but just can't help myself! I am testing negative after 7dp 3dt of 2 average 8 cell embies. I just have a gut feeling it hasn't worked. I have been pregnant before naturally and lost my baby at 9 weeks. I just think I have [email protected] eggs and my body just doesn't do pregancy! I think the cyclogest has turned me mental, I am on 400mg twice a day so just feel rubbish, I am analysing EVERYTHING which is not a good palce to be. I am listening to Zita West every day but I am still negative anyone have any words of wiisdom and had negatives turn to postives?

Hope everyone else is bearing up OK, I had no idea it was going to be this hard!

Lots of love x


----------



## goldbunny

artypants we're at about the same stage i had my e/t last monday, i am officially Going Loopy. It really is a joke. every last twinge - google. pains, indigestion.. 
i worry when i stand up, i worry when i sit down. i worry i have been sitting too long, i worry i have been overdoing it, i worry that i don't have enough symptoms... everything. quite bonkers. I am DESPERATE to POAS, desperate. I am trying to hold out as far as Tuesday at least, because it is way too early yet, but it is a struggle!!!

i think it is normal to be a bit all over the place do Not Worry about your negative test it is Way Too Early. Good luck


----------



## Artypants

Hi Goldbunny, 

I am glad its not just me who is going utterly insane! Its absolutlely awful isn't! I think you are very strong willed to not POAS but save yourself the torment and hold off as long as you can. I know its too early but my little devil on my shouler says surely it would show up so my stupid stubborn side makes me open that packet regardless! I am going to need a very long holiday by Friday.

I know what you mean about overthinking everything you do, on the day of my transfer I was lying down on the sofa at a slightly awkward angle and I thought that I had dislodged the embies, its madness! 

I pray that everyone makes it through with their sanily intact and with the BFPs they deserve.

Lots of love x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies

Just wanted to pop by and say   to our ladies who have recent BFN

Welcome to Artypants

To the ladies who have tested early and got bfn, please don't give up
on my first cycle i tested early all bfn, OTD BFN, had bloods BFP and day after OTD faint bfp on a first response also i bled day 12 of 2ww 

To Tigge  for testing on OTD tomorrow

 and lots of positive vibes all around                      

Donna


----------



## Artypants

Thanks Donna Marie

These stories do give me a glimmer of hope.

All the very best of luck all of the ladies testing this week, I really am rooting for you xxx


----------



## pippimc

Hi Everyone - I new here.  I had 2 x 5blasts transferrred on 15th Oct so my OTD is Friday 26th.  Couldnt resist and POAS yesterday and again today and BFN.  Not sure if im testing too early as I am now 11dpo.  I would have thought something would be showing up by now.  I have seen lots of cases on the internet where people get BPF at 9/10 dpo.  Hopefully there is still chance.  For the last few days i have a weird pulling stabbing feeling down low on my left side.  Yesterday i had period like cramping for few hours.  All these symptoms could be from the progesterone or not   
Pippimc


----------



## Sunny12

Welcome Pippimc and Artypants!! This wait is zero fun right

Pippimc - I would def not take it as valid BFN it seems lots if people get nothing pre OTD. Look at Donna Marie's last post. I have out in place a week of distraction in the hope of preventing me testing early!! It remains to be seen if I can stick to it!  I keep having rediculous day dream about seeing the second line!!!!

Hopefully time will start flying .......!!!

Xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello

welcome Pippimc, i agree with Sunny12

I think you have tested too early, from reading your signature i think you had a FET and some say that it takes longer for hcg to rise (dont quote me just what i have read over the years!) I would give it a few more days personally

Donna


----------



## surfbabe

Thanks Lucky for reply about early sickness.  
im now 13dpo - resisted retesting today & am going to hold out til OTD on wednesday.
nausea has continued all weekend after vomiting on friday. & heightened sense of smell everywhere.
only been able to eat an apple & yogurt all day.

thinking of everyone else on 2WW.  good luck

love
surf x


----------



## dingle123

Just popping back in to wish all you lovely ladies lots of luck for OTD.

Lots of   

xxx


----------



## goldbunny

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/displayimage.php?pid=15230

just found this i did last time. i'm still symptom checking about four times a minute.


----------



## Artypants

Brilliant goldbunny!

Testing negative still, I think my dream is over again, my body is utterly useless, it cant even do one thing properly, even when its been handed to me on a plate, here you go, here are your 2 best embryos, go on all you have to do is settle them in, but no, nothing, utterly useless. Sooo fed up with this now my life is just one dissapointment after the other. I don't think its too early either, I really do think it would b showing up now.

OK enough self woe for me today, hope you are all OK, sticky vibes to everyone x


----------



## canim13

Hi 
wondering if anyone can give any info.
Im 3 weeks late but still testing neg (did about 5 tests)

this happened to me on my first pregnancy 20 years ago so not sure if same again. (did 12 tests which were all neg)

But also 2 years ago my periods just stopped for 9 months. No reason asa to why even under investigation.

Thats when the investigations started for us and we found out my husband has slow swimmers.

Not sure what to do. Do i go to doctors again or wait a few more weeks?

Anyone else had this?

thanks


----------



## Cazzabazza

Artypants-sending big hugs. Try not to be so hard on yourself, I know it is difficult, I think anyone who has resorted to IVF probably shares occasionally that sense of failure but you really are not alone and so many of us have the same struggle with our non compliant bodies. It really is early to test so dont lose all hope on this one yet. Keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## Kaz1980

Hi
I'm 10dp2dt and my test date is Wednesday. As you can see by my signature, we've had so many failures and so I expect the same to happen again this time. I feel absolutely nothing just like all the other cycles. I can't stop crying and I feel so angry.

I've been so low over the last few days (DH has been abroad with work which hasn't helped) that I think I wouldn't even deserve it if I did get BFP. I can't even stay calm for 2 weeks! I feel like I ruin our chances every time. 

We've also set ourselves 1 more try after this one and I just keep thinking that if I'm feeling this low this time, how bad will I be next time when I know it's the end of the road? My mum just says don't think that far ahead but it's so difficult not to. I feel like my dream of being a mum is slipping away and I don't know how to deal with it. 

I'm sorry for my feeling sorry for myself post. I just don't know how to say any of this to anyone and it's festering away inside my head, slowly driving me insane  .

K x


----------



## goldbunny

kaz. hang in there! (((big hug))))       

          

i read somewhere something like 'try not to suffer over your suffering'. it's normal to worry, panic, get stressed, all that. but try not to worry about worrying! just take everything one day at a time. everything! stop thinking about what if and think about getting through today in one piece, and then tackle tomorrow 

xxx good luck xxx


----------



## keldan89

Goldbunny that's really good advice! Just 1 day at a time

Kaz1980 huge   this process really is a rollercoaster

Canim I would go back to the docs if I were you

Artypants I too think your still testing too early huge   &   your result changes on OTD

Surfbabe your testing the same day as me!   for good results for us both 

AFM I've had a bit of nausea the last few days around 4/5 o clock ish but nothing other than that. Really hoping it's worked as I really don't wanna go through this again!   I really admire those of you who have the strength to keep trying &   you get the bfp's you deserve  

Kel
Xx


----------



## naomi0410

Good luck to all who are testing today.xx


----------



## Artypants

Kaz & Keldan

Wishing you both so much luck with your OTD. Kaz don't beat yourself up for feeling anxious in your 2ww, its totally undderstandable to feel the way you do, it cerainly wouldn't jeapordise the outcome it reflects how mucy you want this to work. I really hope this is your time. 

Goldbunny, canimm, surfbabe hope you are holding on in there and thanks everyone for your well wishes it really has helped.xx


----------



## tigge66

Hi All

Sorry no personal ........... it was a BFN for us today from bloods .... this is the end of our IVF journey, time to move on and live a more 'normal life', plan holidays, tidy the house! 

Thank you everyone for all of your support and encouragement on this rollercoaster journey.

Wishing everyone every success.   

Tigger


----------



## goldbunny

tigge! massive hug


----------



## Artypants

Oh no tigger, you poor thing so sorry to hear your crushing news.


----------



## MissScarlet

Tigge so sorry to hear your news


----------



## tigge66

Thank you     much appreciated. 

Tigger


----------



## MissScarlet

Kaz, hang in there, I have been feeling the same, I have been so stressed the last few days that I felt like Part of me was trying to sabotage this whole process. But today after two sleepless nights i have had enough and gold bunny your advice as always is great we need to all take each day as it comes. God knows what is going on inside our bodies but I hope that it is one or two embies getting very comfy


----------



## jules74

tigger, So sorry you got negative news , life really is so SO cruel sometimes -I really don't know what to say


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies

Tigge so sorry sweetheart    

To MadeLief lots of       for tomorrows OTD

lots of                   and   all around

Donna


----------



## Sunny12

Tigge - really sorry hopefully this memory will become a v distant one when you become a Mum in the future  

2ww insomnia - brilliant!

Xxx


----------



## Kaz1980

Thank you everyone for your support  .

Don't think it'll be our time this time (don't feel anything...(.)(.) back to normal, little cramping...) but not long to wait now until I know for sure.

Good luck everyone  .

K x


----------



## nicstar79

Hi everyone,
Tigger Im so sorry to hear your news        
Good luck to all the ladies testing in the next few days        and i hope everyone on their 2ww are managing to get through the long stressful days       
Well......i stupidly did a test last night at 7dp5dt, it was an early test supposed to pick up 10mg hcg and it was negative. why oh why did i do it, i knew it would make me feel awful. oh dear! So annoyed with myself.


----------



## goldbunny

same reason i did one middle of the night sunday/monday. we just can't help ourselves! mine was neg too but i am just assuming/hoping it was just way too early. xxx


----------



## Artypants

Me too, my (.)(.) don't hurt anymore, defo fail for me


----------



## goldbunny

nor mine, which is exactly what happened last time. no symptoms at all here except constant feeling that i'm about to get af, just got to manage to get through each day. i read all the time about people who are pregnant with 'no symptoms' but i have never, ever believed it and still don't. i should be able to tell, if i was. it's so frustrating.


----------



## nicstar79

Oh ladies       Big hugs
I was feeling symptoms , some of which i think may be a bug now, but others familiar from previous cycles. Going to try and hold out on testing till thursday with a better test.


----------



## Sunny12

Just read last few posts and it has brought me down. I have had no symptoms but was thinking that was ok and still no need to assume it has not worked 

Xxxx


----------



## nicstar79

You are right Sunny, there is no need to worry about symptoms as everyone of us is different and it certainly doesnt mean it hasnt worked as some ladies have no symptoms whatsoever and get their BFP. 

I think i am just comparing this cycle with my previous ones, i have been having similar symptoms and felt pregnant again but i now think some of them are related to a bug. on my last cycle i tested around this time and got a BFP. So the negative tests have really deflated me, but i know logically i shouldnt give up i have another few days before my OTD xx


----------



## goldbunny

http://www.twoweekwait.com/bfpsymptoms/dpo/index.html

ah well there's always other people's symptoms to read about.

actually quite reassuring as at 11dpo (where i am) most of these didn't know yet but did end up BFP so, fingers crossed.

the thing is after a while you start 'making up' symptoms. like, i am desperate for sweet food, huge appetite for it. but then, that could be just greed, or comfort eating! i also feel really hot down below, but that could be 'cheap sanitary towel' as opposed to an actual symptom! 

/links


----------



## nicstar79

Thanks Goldbunny that's very interesting!


----------



## dingle123

Sunny12 said:


> Just read last few posts and it has brought me down. I have had no symptoms but was thinking that was ok and still no need to assume it has not worked
> 
> Xxxx


Lots of ladies who cycled at the same time as me had zero symptoms and went on to get a BFP - everyone is different! So don't lose hope xx


----------



## XandersMom

Hi All, I'm joining you on the dreaded 2WW! Good luck to everyone. For those talking about pregnancy symptoms, when I was pg with my DS I had nothing out of the ordinary, felt like af was on her way, had tender boobs as normal and no cramping other than a couple of days of mild cramps (which looking back now must have been implantation) but that wasn't out of the ordinary. The only reason I even did a test was because my period didn't start as it would normally on 14dpo. It is different for every women and can even be different each time you conceive! So don't get down about having no symptoms as that is very very normal. In fact when I did get my BFP I was still convinced af was about to arrive as I then started to get cramps quite badly but nothing else until 6 weeks when the morning (all day) sickness started!  I think that maybe bloating was there but that was normal for me too when af was due anyway. Fingers crossed for you all x x x 
p.s. in a couple of days time when I start to go insane with the wait please write some words of inspiration to me  lol!!!


----------



## Sunny12

Thanks for the reassurance Nicstar, Dingle and Xandersmum I am back on the hope train!! I have slight feeling now that AF is coming but as you pointed out XM that can be a symptom too. Out of a very slow day at work too on top of my sleepless night I was not feeling good. Now you the posts I have spring in my step as I head to watch my netball team (I am over egging previous hip injury as reason for not playing). This whole think just sends you mental!

XM - we used frozen swimmers too so I had in my mind I should be happy if I ever make it to PUPO however turns out now I am here I am not happy just for that I WANT A BFP!!!  

How the hell are we keeping sane

Xxx


----------



## Artypants

Sunny so sorry that you have been brought down by reading some of these posts, really hope yoou don't let this affect you being positive i would hate the you feel down about your own situation.

Please keep strong and positive and fingers crossed for you.

Zandersmom welcxome and yes of course you will get lots of words of wisdom, my god its such a crazy time I am glad that the 2ww is nearly over.

AFM still feeling resigned, when i was pg naturally in the 2 weeks when I didn't know I had conceived I had no symptoms at all, I carried on as normal, I did 4 spin classes that week, drank copious amounts of wine and also only realised something was up was when my period was late, they are regular as clockwork, literally to the hour so shouldn't take that to heart, its the negative hpts that are getting me down, I would be 12dpo if natural which would show up by now.

Anyway enough of my ramblims chin up everyone xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello ladies

Welcome to the thread Xandersmom, congrats on being PUPO, you may wish to post on the November thread as this thread is for Octobers testers and will close on the 31st here is the link to the thread, there are a fair few ladies testing over there on the 2nd November

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=296188.msg5221550;topicseen#new

You are free to post on either/both threads 

Sorry to see a few of our soon to be testers are feeling a little negative, sending lots of                                 

and a dose of  to all

 and    to Keldan for otd tomorrow

Donna


----------



## Fat girl slim

Hi everyone I'm new to this.......I'm on cd 18......can't test till 30th oct earliest   this 2 ww is killing me my last round of clomid knocked me for 6 I was so sure I was pregnant I sat and cried for days   I've been told my weight is the reason I'm not getting pg....so I've lst 7 1/2 stone fingers crossed for each and everyone of you xx


----------



## MadeLief

Hi Ladies,

To all of you who are testing tomorrow I wish you all the luck in the world    , to everyone who has to wait a little bit longer I wish you strength and don't drive yourselves too much crazy during these 2 weeks     , for those who just found out that they are blessed with a fantastic    congratulations from the heart, you all deserve it     and then at last for all the sweet girls who got a    believe me I know how it feels and I'm really sorry, it's not fair!!! So I'm sending you a huge  

Afm, it was a   this morning,      DH is the best I could wish for at a moment like this,  he said that we just have to be a bit more patience....  He's right! So that probably means that I'll be back here sooner or later.

      XXX Madelief


----------



## Sunny12

I am sorry Madelief   glad your DH is a good supportive one and it is your time next

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## keldan89

Morning ladies

Unfortunately a bfn for me too this morning   absolutely devastated

Good luck to those still to test

Kel
Xx


----------



## MissScarlet

Keldan and Madeleif - so sorry to hear your news. Don't give up hope


----------



## goldbunny

massive hug madeleif


----------



## goldbunny

massive hug keldan


----------



## Artypants

Oh ladies, terrible news, I really do feel your pain xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Finky1983

madelief and keldan so sorry for your news   

AFM NOt having a good morning, just woke to bleeding, like real AF bleeding. I have no cramps, just woke to this. I am now scared to go back to the toilet and check if I still am. It was quite a bit as in more than just when I wiped. Is it way too early to test?? I am so scared its all over


----------



## goldbunny

finky if that was me i'd test, and phone the clinic, but also, try and stay calm, because some people bleed even when they are preg. it's still early to test, but i know i would be doing one. i'm only holding out now because i promised i wouldn't test again unless i thought i was about to bleed.


----------



## jules74

finky, I would test too, you're only 2 days away from your test date right?  You're already thinking the worst now, so it could help in some way if you do test.  I also woke this morning to bleeding, took me completely by surprise, my OTD was 10 days ago and got a BFP so in theory have left this thread now, but needed someone to share this with this morning.  I have no cramps, I still feel sick and off my food, but there is red blood and I'm panicking and having a bed day and just trying to relax as much as possible.. my scan isn't for another 9 days.... It's just one waiting game after another isn't it.  Try to stay positive, it's what I'm saying to myself..


----------



## goldbunny

argh! big hug jules             

every thread i open this morning seems like not the best news... hope things look up later


----------



## Finky1983

I am sorry to here that to *jules74* try to stay positive, easier said than done I know as I am really not positive this morning and I have until Monday til my OTD so another 4days til test, DH said it is way to early to test and I really don't know what to do


----------



## Minidaisy

Hi ladies, Looking to join your group of ladies in the 2 ww.  My OTD is the 31st October....hoping that its a treat and not a trick for me  I am currently on day 6 post embryo transfer and really struggling with nerves about the whole thing (1st IVF).  I woke last night around 2am with bad cramps.  It only lasted about 10Min's but this has worried me.  Anyway   and kisses to everyone waiting for good news and if its not what we hoped for I feel better knowing that I have support from people who understand xxx


----------



## jules74

Thanks ladies, the bleeding seems to have slowed a little, but I am on bedrest so I guess that is bound to happen...  just keeping everything crossed.
I guess with your OTD being further ahead than you thought it may be too early - it depends how you are going to feel, I know I did a sneeky early test 4 days prior, and got a BFP but then I was of the mindset that if it was negative I was just testing too early and it might not be showing up just yet... So it comes down to each of us as individuals, i know I'm not a very patient person when having to wait, that's why this whole process is so difficult. 
I don't know if I can put myself through the emotional rollercoaster of this again if the worst was to happen, it was bad getting a negative preg test when trying naturally, but it doesn't compare to the emotions involved with IVF etc ...  I think I will have to count my blessings for my beautiful daughter, and keep my fingers crossed.... 
xx
Welcome Minidaisy, this forum is great for support and you know everyone is going through something similar.. All the best for your OTD, hopefully a happy halloween as you say! x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

am totally with goldbunny 

Madelief and Keldan so very sorry to read your news

Jules rest up honey have you rang your clinic 

Minidaisy and Fat Girl Slim welcome to the thread

                                           all around 

Donna


----------



## Kaz1980

It was another negative for me. Not really surprised but feel deflated. 

Need to take some time out I think. This process is just too heartbreaking. 

Good luck to all of you still to test.


----------



## Finky1983

I gave in and tested as I am still bleeding like it is AF and it was BFN. I know it's early as I am only day 9 but going with that's a no for me


----------



## jules74

Oh finky I'm so sorry -     But you do know that it's still early, and you have to keep positive that it was perhaps too early... our bodies are very wonderful and very weird things, and it's not over until it's over... try not to get too down, I know I'm a fine one to talk at the moment - but I have to hope all will be good in the end. xx


----------



## pippimc

Hi - BFN for me today also.  OTD not till Friday but by now I know the worst.
Just cannot believe it.  Whats going wrong....

Pippimc


----------



## Lucky15

I'm so sorry to all the BFN   huge                     to you all. Sending you all tons of      for your next goes, dont loose hope!

To all the BFP's congratulations and lots of sticky vibes to all.

I just wanted to say THANKYOU for all your support during the 2ww and goodbye!!! It's time to move on to other threads.

Love to all
XXX Emma


----------



## HofsMrs

Really feeling for everyone getting BFNs. I hope you all find a way to get through this.


----------



## goldbunny

i found this looked useful

http://www.twoweekwait.com/bfpsymptoms/dpo/index.html

it shows many many people who were neg at 11/12dpo and pos at 14...etc.. encouraging for us 'early testers'.

massive hugs to the BFNs but if you're early, test again at OTD...

/links


----------



## Artypants

WOW October is not a good month for the BFNs! Really sorry ladies.

It was another bfn for me today. 2 more days of this rubbish x


----------



## keldan89

Thanks for your support ladies   it was my otd today but the clinic said as I haven't had a bleed I need to test again on fri. My lovely friend is going to get me some first response tests early for then so I don't have to go out. I still don't think it's gonna change though  

Looks like it's a bad day for everyone today  

Kel
Xx


----------



## nicstar79

Im so sorry Keldan and Madelief         Xx


Big hugs to all of the early testers with BFN's         I am in the same boat, tested again this morning at 9dp5dt and it was BFN. My OTD is Friday. 


Jules and Finky i am thinking of you both         


For all of you lovely ladies lots of love and positive thoughts for today


----------



## jules74

Oh what a rubbish day for most of us today   
Huge hugs to all of you with BFN, whether it's early (don't lose hope) or OTD.. it's so cruel.  It doesn't look like a great month at all from the success stories to the unsuccessful ones.
I have spoken to my EPU and they have agreed to do a scan for me in the morning, lovely nurse in comparison to the one I spoke to when I first made the phonecall - so it's fingers crossed.  The bleeding has pretty much stopped, but then I am just taking it easy and tucked up in bed, so I guess it's bound to, right?  No pain still, so I'm still hopeful, but don't want to be too hopeful as it would make the news even worse if it's not what I want to hear.    
My clinic said to keep them informed, let them know what the EPU scan tells us tomorrow and see if bloods are the next step - I very much doubt they are going to see anything at all at 5 weeks and 6 days, but we'll see... 
big hugs to you all   xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Just popping in to send a sprinkling of  and 

and to say  for OTD tomorrow AliG1972 (and anyone else testing officialy or unoffically!)

Donna


----------



## Sunny12

Massive hug for all the BFN's yesterday    . I fear I might be joining you pretty soon. Woke up to bleeding and period pains. It us 14 days since EC and so today would be when I expected AF. I know plenty if people with bfp's bleed but not so much on the day AF due I don't think. On train to work feeling v sad. 

Xxxx


----------



## alig1972

Hi all 

Well it is another BFN for us, I was awake at 5-30am and so tested then and then woke DH up for a big hug. I guess this is the end of the road for us, as emotionally, physically and financially we just can't afford or want to go through this all again...   
Unless we either win the lottery or there is a rich auntie that we don't know about! 
We have discussed adoption but that conversation is for another day....

Take Care 

Ali x


----------



## Finky1983

Morning everyone, I am still bleeding this morning and I had two big clots leave me last night whilst on the loo, tmi sorry. But I don't have any cramps at all and didn't yesterday, but going with a BFN and then if I test Monday then I should have got all my crying out by then 

Sending everyone lots of    if its a BFN for you


----------



## Minidaisy

Sorry to hear your news Ali, Sunny and Finky sending love to you all x  This is my first IVF and I didn't realise how hard I would find this 2WW.  I have done IUI before but this is different because I have higher expectations with IVF and this is the last hope if you know what I mean.  My OTD is the 31st and although I am trying to stay positive I don't have a good feeling which prob isn't helping.  

I have to think of all the positive things in my life but is it too much to ask for a wee bambino to make my life complete  

sending  and   to everyone xxxx


----------



## Artypants

Still BFN for me today, I am convinced its over for us, I feel completley normal and like I am about to have the evil witch turn up. ordered a load of ovulation tests yesteryday, may as well go back to the old fashioned method for a while whilst I get myself fit and well for the next cycle in the new year.

So sorry so many of us have had dissapointment this month, shockingly bad news xx


----------



## Ttcnumber4

Hello ladies. I'm new to the forum, I hope you are all doing ok.
I had EC on oct 18th and had 2 very good looking 4 cell embies put back on the 20th. My question is when could I test? Would like to test on the 31st or the 3rd as these are significant dates to me but would the 31st be to early?
Xx


----------



## goldbunny

woah so much bfn around   
             

massive group hug because there are so many to  finky, jules , kaz, pippi, artypants, nicstar, sunny, alig
                 
        

still   ing here....i just want to stay in bed all day and avoid the world. even walking down the stairs feels like skydiving. is 'eating an entire packet of club biscuits' a symptom, or just greed?


----------



## dingle123

Just greed, Gold Bunny.

I got through a lottaaaaa Ben and Jerrys on the 2ww......for calcium reasons of course....


----------



## dingle123

There is a lot of sad news on here at the moment and also a lot of people seem to be stuck in limbo. Sending lots of love and strength xx


----------



## jules74

Afternoon everyone - I just want to give everyone big hugs with all the bad news this month   
I feel bad posting positive news, but I hope it gives some of you some hope in some way.  I went down to my EPU this morning and they did both abdominal and internal scan - and all looks good, no reason for the bleeding that happened yesterday morning that scared the life out of me.  I was trying to stay positive but also fearing the worst - but we saw a tiny but strong heartbeat (at 5 weeks and 5 days).... so I couldn't ask for more.  
These boards are so good for support and I thank you all for being there to talk and listen.
Lots of love to you all xxxx


----------



## Finky1983

Congrats jules, very happy for you, so glad yesterday was a scare for you.

My bleeding ihas eased off a little but still there and was very heavy yesterday and clots so not looking good but trying not to give up the little bit of hope I have left for my OTD


----------



## Sunny12

Hi Jules - don't feel bad posting good news! We need it! Brilliant news and must be relief seeing HB!

Hi Finkly - mine is same v heavy and def has clots. I will test tomorrow morning and also Sat (OTD) but sirely no one can bleed like this and still have any hope?? I have marked occasion having Stilton sandwich and mars bar. 

Xxxx


----------



## goldbunny

oh that's great news jules, such a relief. sorry for counting you in the BFN list earlier!!!!!


----------



## Finky1983

Oh sunny I really hope you would day it wasn't that heavy, it's horrible hey that we get happy and then it comes crashing down. I have finally got out of bed and I am now downstairs marking occasion with cookies xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

AligG1972 sending a mahoosive   i so hoped this time was your time its so deserved x x

   to those with bleeding     its implantation for you 

Artypants, Nics79 and Pippimc        for BFP on your OTD tomorrow

ttcnumber4 my personal opinion is that 31st may give an inaccurate result 


Jules lovely to see your news honey

sending  all around

Donna


----------



## dingle123

*Sunny* - thinking of you and sending virtual chocolate


----------



## Fat girl slim

to all those with bfn   but sooooper congrats to all the bfp  it's what we need to hear girls makes us feel more positive love to all xxx


----------



## Finky1983

Sunny how are you doing Hun?? Have you had any cramps??

All I kep thinking now is people do bleed but I know this is just hope. Now don't know if to test everyday until Monday


----------



## HofsMrs

So sorry Sunny, Finky, Alig and Artypants. I wish it was different for you 

Jules, great news that everything is ok. Hope you can relax a bit now. 

So I've been naughty and POAS which is way before my OTD on the 31st, but that is a ridiculously long time so I thought seeing as I'm 8dp5dt it's not too early. In fact, I did it last night and got a BFP!!! Can't believe it!! Have had some low level cramping like AF is due v soon, so I'm still panicking, feel really tender across my abdomen and also having pains on both sides that seem too far over to be my uterus so I'm worrying abt that too!! Can't wait for weds to get some reassurance that hcg levels are ok and this baby is going to stick around.


----------



## Artypants

Congrats HofsMrs

So pleased you have got your BFP, what a relief someone is getting good news xxx

Lots of luck to everyone else still to test x


----------



## jules74

HofsMrs that's great news - I also tested 8dp5dt when I got my first BFP, which was a few days early.... and touch wood things are going ok, or at least it feels like that today!! So I'm going to be having a super early night, need to catch up on some sleep - seems like yesterday really took it out of me! 
Take care everyone... xx


----------



## Sunny12

Great news HofsMrs!!! Xxxx

Hi Finkly - lots of cramps and AF heavier than usual. Sort of made my peace with it now. So so sad.

If you still have hope you should keep hold of it!! I'd do anything for a couple mire days

Xxxxxx


----------



## Finky1983

I am so sorry to hear that sunny, I hope testing in the morning isn't too painful. I am so tempted to test until Monday, I want to say its ver but at the back of my mind I am still hoping one has stayed. Sending you lots of   sunny xxxxx


----------



## Artypants

As predicted I am not pregnant, I feel like everything in my life is sh1t, my relationship is totally rubbish thanks to the stress. Not sure if I can go through this again.

Good luck to everyone else today xx


----------



## Minidaisy

oh Arty I am so sorry to hear that   This process is so hard and cruel at times.  But Look at all the women who have had failed cycles and then gone on to have a BFP in the 2nd or 3rd.  I know its easier said than done but please dont give up hope.  Just take some time for yourself and your partner and see how you feel in a week or two.  

I am nearing my OTD of my first IVF and I dont feel positive this time either so you may need to remind me of my own advice in a few days time!! 

It will be difficult for a while but time helps.  I hope you dont mind me replying to your message lots of love xxx


----------



## Artypants

Of course I don't minidaisy thanks for replying to my miserable rant!

All the best for you I am praying we get some more positive news soon x


----------



## Sunny12

Hi Artypants - I am so so sorry. This all just sucks. Does not help that you know without the IF issues Wed have out babies and there would not be the stress on our relationships. It is v unfair.  

Afm - huge dehydrating cry last night. Even though AF got ever heavier I made myself do test and no surprise BFN. Still feeling v sad. I know there is nothing else I could have done but does not make it any easier. DH booking us a night in hotel tomorrow night and then huge walk on Sunday. I am itching to get active again (I dreamt of netball last night).

Lots of love and best wishes to you all

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Artypants

Sunny, sooooo sorry for you too, it is such an emotional rollercoaster isn't it. Sounds like you have a nice back up plan, I also cannot wait toi get active again, I feel like my body is not my own at the moment ans can't wait to shift this flab! Take care xx

Goldbunny, any news? xx


----------



## nicstar79

Good morning everyone,

I am so sorry Artypants and Sunny          Be extra nice to yorselves and I hope your time comes very soon. IVF is all consuming and exhausting isnt it .


I also got my BFN this morning , its my first BFN , i am gutted however i have been off work for the last 5 weeks because the hormones have really affected my IBS , and we still have 7 frozen embryos so there is hope although not sure how many more goes we can afford. I also have my 2 and a half year old PGD IVF miracle singing rather loudly in here today.... I cant put into words how lucky i feel to have her. My plan is to go for non medicated FET as soon as possible. I wish all of you the best of luck in your IVF journeys and hope to catch up with your stories very soon xxxxxx


----------



## Artypants

Same to you Nicstar, thankfully you have some frosties left, I hope you have more success with these, I wasn't lucky enough to have any frosties so will have to start again next year.

Hope you have a good day xx


----------



## goldbunny

sorry nicstar good luck next time


----------



## Artypants

Hey goldbunny, is it your OTD today? Any news to share with us?


----------



## goldbunny

they actually wrote down the 30th, though i may not hold out til then.


----------



## Artypants

Aaaah probably best then! good luck xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Just wanted to pop and send a few hugs to Nicstar79, Arty and Sunny12     

There are no words my thoughts are with you and your DP/DH's

Donna


----------



## Artypants

Thanks Donna Marie, I never knew it would be this hard


----------



## Finky1983

Arty pants and sunny, I know exactly how you feel. I did another test Cbd this morning even though my OTD is not til 29th and was BFN, I don't see how it will change either with my bleeding so much and clotting. It is just so draining having to wait until OTD to confirm. I just cannot wait to get back to work Tuesday and also get back to the gym Tuesday


----------



## Artypants

Hey Finky

Its hard to try and keep a positive attitude when you know deep down things are not going the eway you hoped. I am with you on that one, i am joining the gym tomorrow, before this horrible nightmare began for me I was super fit and I want to try and get some of that back if I can.

I hope the bleeding stops soon and you can try and have a reasonable weekend chin up chuck xx


----------



## Finky1983

I totally feel you on the gym front artypants. I have been sat on my bum for 3wks now and itching to get back. Bleeding has stopped now thank you, nothing all today, so at least I only had that for 2days and no cramping. So not all bad I suppose xxx


----------



## MissScarlet

Hi ladies, sorry not been on for a few days and so sorry to hear all the bad news. I think I have some too. Started spotting yesterday evening which sent me hysterical only to calm down when I relised this could be implantation but today I have had bad cramps all day and am now bleeding. Feeling devastated. DH says I should calm down as we don't know for sure but surely I can't be after all this pain.   My otd is Sunday but really want to hold off testing until then.

I feel so angry with the world how can 2 healthy embryos not want to stay in my body, so sick of having these problems and sick of hearing of all my friends who manage to concieve with no effort


----------



## Artypants

Missscarlet donlt give uo yet, this sounds like implantation, one of the other ladies had the same thing this month and got her bfp today, try and stay calm loads of luck for Sunday xxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

so sorry scarlet i hope things are ok massive hug


----------



## RAN72

Sorry to butt in but I need help!!!

I am 8dp5dt and this evening started with brown spotting, no other symptoms just normal progesterone cramping. Was devastated thinking it was all over but just now did a hpt and got a faint positive! I am donor egg so it can't be from the trigger! Don't know what to think!!

Any advice gratefully received

X ran72


----------



## goldbunny

ran you are most likely pregnant!  just try and relax and don't worry too much about the spotting it could be just implantation. take it easy and test again in 48 hours...


----------



## RAN72

Thanks so much! Lying here with my legs up willing it all to be ok.

Will be tricky not to retest in the morning!

X ran72


----------



## goldbunny

you could, but if it's still faint or worse, neg, you'll only be in the same situation. if you wait 2 days, then you're more able to trust the result. xx


----------



## poppet42

Hi Finky,
I just been reading the posts. From what I understand you have been bleeding before your official test date. Try not to worry you could still get a BFP.

My OTD was the 12th and I got BFN and on the 14th. I contacted the clinic and stopped my drugs. My period started the next day and I bled alot for 5 days.I was still experiencing cramping & a bit of nausea,  so this weds I got a BFP on The CBD. I went to the EPU and my hcg was 248 but progesterone only 3. I was told to expect the worse. But today I've been told that they have increased but not quite doubled and to have another test on Monday. So now worried about ectopic.

I keep thinking that if I hadn't stopped taking my meds my levels might have been better. I know its a long shot that everything with my embie is ok but I might as well pray.

My advice is not to stop an meds until you have a blood test, and don't rely too much on hpts. 

Good Luck you and everyone else on 2WW

Poppet x


----------



## RAN72

Hi

I don't get a blood test with CARE they only do their own hpts. 

Gonna rest and cross my fingers, it's all I can do

Xx ran72


----------



## MissScarlet

Hi ladies sorry for my rant, am scared to go to the toilet as each time I go the bleeding is worse and then I start crying again   . Thanks for your positive words I will try to calm down and hold on till Sunday. ....

S


----------



## goldbunny

big hug scarlet


----------



## Finky1983

Hi poppet,

Wow I can't believe what you have been through that  is such a roller coaster. Yes I was bleeding for two days alot on 24th and my OTD is 29th. I didn't have any cramps, but I am saying its a no. I completely understand what you are saying but I have to say its a no at the moment until OTD as it would be just too painful to still have hope and be BFN on Monday. I really do hope that I was bleeding and it was only one embie that left me but I have to put that out of mind. My clinic do not do blood tests just HPT but after your story I am tempted to go to my docs as my mum told me she didn't show up on blood test once at 6wks not until 11wks. We have already been talking about our next tx so haven't lost all hope. But I haven't stopped crying since so now going to try and enjoy my weekend without tears and go out tonight with SIL and DH however would love to have a drink but still not sure. 

Hope your test shows that everything is ok on Monday.

To everyone else I am so sorry to hear everyone's news, I know how you feel. Chin up ladies


----------



## goldbunny

i am cramping af pain sobadly from about 3 hours before i take utrogestan pessary til about an hour after, then i'm ok ish, then repeat....
i don't know if i phone the nurse if they will tell me to take more, anyone any thoughts? not bleeding yet but scared.the whole time that i will. this morning i took the pessary an hour and a half early because i couln't cope with the fear and pain any more. lying inbed. 

hope everyone else is ok hugs all round


----------



## RAN72

This 2ww is trully the most awful challenging time anyone should have to suffer. Sorry to see bad news and fears about symptoms posted here in the last few days. 

For the record I have cramped quite badly since I started the progesterone which was at donor egg collection and they were worse yesterday then I git a faint bfp on hpt so .... 

Also I have read of quite a few folks who bleed before otd and then get a bfp so it's possible

I cried my heart out yesterday because I thought it was all over like the last 2 cycles and the fact I started working out how to start getting the money together for another go made me realise I was strong enough to keep doing this until I get my bambino!

I wish you all relaxing weekends 

Xxran72


----------



## MissScarlet

Hi Ladies,

Tested this morning and sadly it was negative . This is not a surprise as I have been bleeding very heavily over the last 24hrs. Feeling a lot more philosophical about it today - a few days ago the thought of going through this process again was impossible but now I feel I can face this again in a few months once I have got my body back on track. 

Good luck for those ladies still to test I will be thinking of all of you.


----------



## Sunny12

I am sorry MrsScarlet glad you are feeling ok and strong enough to go again! Maybe paths will cross again on a future 2ww! Good luck xxxx


----------



## Minidaisy

So Sorry MissScarlet... this is just so hard.  I am really emotional about the whole process just now and cant stop crying, I need to pull my self together.  My test date is Wed morning.  Tested today (I couldn't resist) and it was negative   Doubt its going to change in 2 days.  

I am so sad for everyone who has not been successful this month.  But so pleased and encouraged by all of the BFP's ....please send some of your luck to the rest of us for next time xxx

Lots of love and


----------



## LouDooRay

I'm new to the forum today. Joined because I'm finding the 2ww very difficult and was hoping to find people in the same situation to share experiences. I'm now 11dp5dt and due to test on 31 October.  The symptoms I've had more or less consistently are frequent urination, a raging thirst, especially in the evenings, breasts feeling quite uncomfortable and very itchy nipples (sorry for TMI!) These are symptoms which might just as easily be caused by the progesterone supplements. Finding it very hard to resist analysing every twinge in my body and it's driving me crazy. I test on 31 October. Good luck and baby dust to all who are currently in the same position - the waiting is awful X


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Welcome to Loudooray

   to MissScarlett and Sunny12

Finky sending all my         for tomorrows OTD

 all around

Donna


----------



## Fat girl slim

do you think it's too early to test the earliest it says I can test is 30th....but arghhhhhh I'm going insane       it's my turn cx


----------



## lannerz

Donna Marie said:


> *Welcome!*​ *  This is a thread for Ladies Testing between 1st and 31st October,  *​ *who have had IVF, ICSI, PGD, FET, IUI or OI, Clomid/**Tamoxifen*​ [csv=] Name, TX, OTD, Result
> 
> Babybean, ICSI, 1st October,
> EmjP, IVF, 1st October,
> SarahE83, ICSI, 2nd October,
> jillstar, IVF, 2nd October,
> Mrs Gilbert, ICSI, 2nd October,
> Mikkimocks, FET, 2nd October,
> flappy_godmother, ICSI, 3rd October,
> munchbunch, IVF, 3rd October,
> Deb1234, IVF, 5th October,
> Tracyxx, FET, 5th October,
> yrblueeyedgirl, IVF, 5th October,
> Laughter123, ICSI, 5th October,
> Rory, IVF, 6th October,
> Nosilab, IVF, 6th October,
> K25, FET, 6th October,
> Janiex, IVF, 7th October,
> princess79, FET, 8th October,
> Holly82, FET, 8th October,
> naomi0410, IVF, 8th October,
> tryingsecondtime, ES/ICSI, 8th October,
> LeeDownward, , 9th October,
> Amy-EL, IVF, 9th October,
> Leigh1973, IVF, 9th October (beta) 11th October (HPT),
> Jennyes2011, ICSI, 10th October,
> ld593, ICSI, 10th October,
> Dingle123, IVF, 10th October,
> NickyRich, IVF, 10th October,
> shazkowalski, IMSI, 10th October,
> buntyg, FET, 11th October,
> FertileRoad, ICSI, 11th October,
> ShahShah, FET, 11th October,
> Billie81, ICSI, 12th October,
> Birdiepie, IVF, 12th October,
> Poppet42, IVF, 12th October,
> Nikkala30, ICSI, 13th October,
> Trix_bell, ICSI, 14th October,
> jules74, FET, 14th October,
> Nic32, ICSI, 15th October,
> ThePheonix, ICSI, 15th October,
> TAW, ICSI, 17th October,
> Little Carly Bean, IUI, 19th October,
> Fairypants, FET, 19th October,
> STEPH79, IVF, 19th October,
> AngeB, FET, 19th October,
> Lucky15, Nat IVF, 19th October,
> Cazzabazza, , 20th October,
> bernie1971, Clomid, 21st October,
> angelica_wales, IUI, 21st October,
> Peanut1991, DIUI, 21st October,
> Tigge66, FET, 22nd October,
> MadeLief, FET, 23rd October,
> keldan89, ICSI, 24th October,
> alig1972, ICSI, 25th October,
> Nicstar79, FET, 26th October,
> artypants, IVF, 26th October,
> pippimc, FET, 26th October,
> Sunny12, ICSI, 27th October,
> MissScarlett, IVF, 28th October,
> Finky1983, ICSI, 29th October,
> Fat Girl Slim, Clomid, 30th October,
> HofsMrs, ICSI, 31st October,
> Minidaisy, IVF, 31st October,
> Loudooray, IVF, 31st October,
> RobandM, IVF,  ,
> Goldbunny, IVF,  ,
> [/csv]​




LouDooRay------ i had every symptom you mentioned, sore boobs but my nipples itched like mad, my seat belt in the car always felt as tho they were almost cutting my nipples off lol, i thought i had a kidney infection half way threw my 2ww, i had my eggs collected on the 3rd of oct, transfer on the 5th, i done a hpt 7 days after my transfer which was negitive, it was the worst thing i could have done, it took all the hope out of it for me, i was planning a nite out with the girls on my day 14 of the wait because i knew all my symptom's were from the progesterone and period coming, i had to test on the 18th even though i knew, i knew what it was going to say, but my bf asked me to do it any way, so i did it for him even though i didnt want to but i got a shockinggggg BFP,  im 5weeks which is weird as im really only 3 weeks but docs call the 2 wks trying your first 2wks lol this was weird for me, but i didnt notice much that wasn't related to a period, i didnt ever once feel anything different than i'd felt b4, the only thing that stands out now, is bad breathe which i was putting down to stressing and dry mouth, and the kidney infection feeling which i still have, i still also have period pains i tried for 11 years not knowing my partner had problems, we got together when i was 16 and i never really felt old enough to go to see a doctor i felt they would say i was to young even in my 20's and so i was used to the negitive tests so i never really geared up for a positive but if after this amount time i can get it i feel anyone can, i wish you all the very best i'll keep all of you in my prayers!   ​


----------



## goldbunny

THE BUNNY IS DELIGHTED TO CAUTIOUSLY ANNOUNCE

we are   
beee Efff PEEEEEEEE!

given that i have 'unexplained infertility' though, i am very nervous, it's possible i have miscarried early without knowing when i was younger and being already 42, the statistics are not in my favour... but still. we have Hope. and that is most definitely something!! 

there have been so many BFNs this month i was not expecting me to be one of the BFPs!! it's a real shock. they only gave me about a 5% chance of it working... 

guess dreams can come true!

  

taking it one day at a time though, can't think ahead. 

good morning everyone and i hope you all have a good day xxx


----------



## Minidaisy

That is fantastic news goldbunny, so pleased for you xx


----------



## RAN72

Another pos on hpt for me today, starting to beleive this is actually happening! Otd is this Wednesday 31st.

Congratulations Bunny!

X ran72


----------



## Sunny12

Goldbunny - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! That is brilliant news         

Good to change the tide with a BFP!!!
xxxxx


----------



## Cjr

Goldbunny - yeeeeeeeeeeey, I'm soooooo pleased for you xx


----------



## Finky1983

So it was my OTD today and I got a BFN, I feel mixed emotions, part of me thinks its didn't work and I am gutted and the other part thinks finally I can put this to rest after a horrible week. Now just thinking of the next time and trying to move forward. Shopping spree today with mum.


----------



## Cjr

Finky -   good luck to you in the next stage. Enjoy your shopping spree


----------



## Sunny12

Hi Finkly - you are where I am now I think.  Don't feel that bad today and already looking fwd to follow up and moving fwd.  I am now worrying about running out of swimmers (one frostie and one straw on ice left!) so to get rid of that I think next week (when everything has stteled a bit) we might talk about going to see a specialist and getting DH to start doing anything else he can to try and imporve numbers for if they need to go in again (he is still not drinking and is eating healthy etc but there might be more).  I will also start looking at what I can do to produce more eggs!

Anyway hopefully we will meet again here on the forum  

Rhi - Maybe we will end up cycling again together.  Hope you got a lovely cat!!!  

xxxx


----------



## LouDooRay

Thanks for the welcome Donna Marie. Finkly, I'm sorry to hear about your BFN and keeping it all X for you that the next cycle will be your time. Goldbunny and Lannerz, what fantastic news! I'm 40 so Goldbunny's story gives people like me hope that it can still happen. Lannerz, thanks for your encouragement. Very happy for you both!  

Good luck and positive vibes to everyone who is still due to test.


----------



## utb

Hi Ladies sorry to hijack the board I am currently on my 6th 2WW and wanted to ask a quick question (you would think I would be clued up by now) I had a hcg shot on Sunday and I am also taking crinone gel I am very tempted to test but wanted to see if anyone knows how long HCG stays in the system for as I dont want to test and get a false positive, it is highly unlikely that this round of TX has worked as my lining wasnt great and the unit didnt really want to put anything back so just wanted to put myself out of my misery so I am prepared for the pity call after my bloods on Wednesday.

Thanks ladies and good luck to you all.

x x x x


----------



## goldbunny

donna can you update the hall of fame please i had ICSI, e/t 15th oct my OTD was 30th oct though i reckon it should have been today, 29th, anyway bfp...  hurrah!


----------



## Fat girl slim

Ah bunny woop woop what fantastic news          massive congrats xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Mixed news here today  

Finky i am so sorry to read of your OTD result, i had hoped and   for a different result 

Fatgirlslim

Said it elsewhere but     for tomorrows OTD

and OMG OMG
Goldbunny i am just so so happy for you and your BFP, you have been a mountain of support to the thread here, i also remember your last 2ww and am so happy for you  lady   wonderful wonderful wonderful

Back later to post more ........

Donna


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Just popping in to say lots of luck for our final OTD testers tomorrow, HofsMrs, Loudooray and minidaisy

I will pop in tomorrow and post some links for all moving forward as tomorrow is the last day of the thread

Donna


----------



## Fat girl slim

but unsure if today is my otd as af due Saturday?? Any ideas?


----------



## LouDooRay

I'm looking on this result as just the latest hurdle in a long row which have to be overcome. I've seen this result twice before and both were chemical pregnancies. This is now my greatest fear although I'm trying hard to remain positive and hopeful.

 to Fat Girl Slim. I'm so sorry to hear you didn't get the result you were hoping for.   for you that your next cycle will be your time.

Thanks for all the support on this thread. X


----------



## goldbunny

loodoo you can sit and hold my hand, i have never seen a BFP before this one and i am terrified it is not real and will be taken away...    it's going to be so tough waiting for that first scan...


----------



## Minidaisy

Sorry to hear that news Fatgirlslim  

Congratulations to Loudooray 

I am afraid its bad news for me. OTD is today and awaiting confirmation of Beta but I have had negative urine tests over the past 3 days so looks like I am out this time.  Absolutely gutted  

I wish everyone all the best and for those of you who will be trying again like me lets hope we get our BFP's xxxxx


----------



## LouDooRay

goldbunny said:


> loodoo you can sit and hold my hand, i have never seen a BFP before this one and i am terrified it is not real and will be taken away...   it's going to be so tough waiting for that first scan...


Goldbunny that's really kind, hopefully we can act as a mutual support system. Sounds a mad question, but where can I find you after this thread ends?

I'll be in continual fear of another chemical pregnancy til ( ) I get past the 6 week stage. In effect, it feels like a double-dose of the 2WW.  and supportive vibes coming to you and let's both try to think positive.


----------



## LouDooRay

Minidaisy       to you. Keeping it all crossed for you next time.


----------



## goldbunny

there's a long term chat thread called the babydust brigade you could gatecrash that  or just message me x


----------



## goldbunny

massive hug minidaisy


----------



## Minidaisy

thanks everyone xxxx


----------



## HofsMrs

minidaisy  xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies and Happy Halloween!

Minidaisy so very sorry to read of your result sending a big  

HofsMrs, how are you 

LouDooRay 

A few links for moving forward........

For those ladies whose dream didnt come true.....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=42.0

Here you will find a home with lots of useful threads including ideas of questions to ask your clinic

For those whose dream came true

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=173.0 Pregnancy threads

For the next 2-3 ww this thread is helpful for many

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=173.0

General Pregnancy questions http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=174.0

Wishing each and every one of you all your heart desires for the future

Donna


----------

